# Braves 2021 Season Thread



## Whitefeather

Go Braves chop chop


----------



## Whitefeather

Time for a new one. Last year was last year


----------



## antharper

Boom ?, tie ballgame


----------



## antharper

Minter looked good


----------



## Whitefeather

I believe they're gonna need another starting pitcher if they're gonna make a run this year


----------



## DannyW

Whitefeather said:


> Time for a new one. Last year was last year



Glad you started a new one. I was gonna, then saw what happened to the fella that started the 2020 thread.


----------



## Whitefeather

I didn’t want to jinx them


----------



## DannyW

Dang TV went out on me. Turned it one about 2:00 pm to check out what channel it would be on, then tried to turn it back on at 3:00 pm and it was dead.

Could have watched on another TV I guess but figured that was an omen.


----------



## westcobbdog

It’s 2-2 bottom of the ninth.


----------



## Whitefeather

0-1


----------



## biggdogg

Whitefeather said:


> I believe they're gonna need another starting pitcher if they're gonna make a run this year



They get another starting pitcher in 2-3 weeks. The starting staff is going to be a strength this season as opposed to last season. 

Soroka, Fried, Morton, Smyly, Anderson with Wilson still waiting on his chance...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice late innings rally making it a close game. No telling what additional talent AA will find to help in the future to make the team better.



16-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377746128440061960


Time = 1:11 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377690258947645447



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377708020260601857


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Go Braves for 2021!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Reckon MLB removing the All-Star game from Atlanta had a negative impact Saturday Braves game 1-hit shutout loss. What a shame allowing politics into sports & entertainment.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/31190481/atlanta-braves-cover-all-star-game-logo-jerseys-hats

*Atlanta Braves cover All-Star Game logo on jerseys, hats*

7:59 PM ET

Atlanta Braves cover All-Star Game logo on jerseys, hats

7:59 PM ET



> The All-Star Game patch that appeared on the right sleeve of the Braves' jerseys during Opening Day was sewn over Saturday for the game against the Philadelphia Phillies at Citizens Bank Park. The same logo was gone from their hats, too.





> The uniform change came a day after Major League Baseball announced that this summer's All-Star Game was being moved out of Atlanta over the sport's objections to sweeping changes to Georgia voting laws.





> Commissioner Rob Manfred made the decision to move the All-Star Game and events, along with the amateur draft, from Atlanta after discussions with individual big leaguers and the Players Alliance, an organization of Black players formed after the death of George Floyd last year.





> "This all came together rather quickly," said Chicago Cubs outfielder Jason Heyward, who is Black. "We had, I think, a day left in spring training. The Players Alliance, we gathered and got as many people as we could on a call. It was probably less than 50 guys on there out of the 100 or whatever. We had our conversation.


----------



## drhunter1

The Braves front office pushed back against MLB. At least they did that.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch, Braves get swept.

Wonder if the Braves get to play the next series against the Nats or if there will be another series covid postponement in Washington D.C.???



10-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378785814331686922


----------



## biggdogg

In a press conference earlier today, Rizzo is lobbying to not play the Braves series to allow his players some extra workouts to get ready. If I'm not mistaken, they have 9 players in Covid-19 protocol. 

Harper made hisself look like a complete moron on the basepaths twice, so there's that silver lining.

Not much offense to speak of from either side other than the one inning that got away from Morton yesterday. Hopefully the middle of the order gets going soon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yes, that's the way I would lean & expect things to be postponed, nothing official yet, expecting an annc't in the morning.  Nats have not been able to practice, makes sense for them to get a practice day or 2 before their next or 1st game, but obviously Braves offense / bats could use some practices, too.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...n-nationals-game-monday-postponed-sources-say

*Atlanta Braves-Washington Nationals game on Monday postponed, sources say*



> 1m
> 
> Sources: Braves-Nationals on Monday postponed
> 
> Monday's scheduled series opener between the Atlanta Braves and Nationals has been postponed as Washington continues to deal with a coronavirus outbreak, sources told ESPN's Buster Olney.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...act-mlb-washington-nationals-hope-host-opener

*GM Mike Rizzo still 'in constant contact with MLB' as Washington Nationals hope to host opener*



> 4h
> 
> For now, Nationals plan to host Braves Monday
> 
> Amid protocols, the Washington Nationals and Atlanta Braves were waiting, as of Sunday afternoon, to see if their upcoming series would begin as scheduled on Monday.




EDIT UPDATE late Sunday evening:


https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...n-nationals-game-monday-postponed-sources-say

*Washington Nationals to open season vs. Atlanta Braves on Tuesday; Monday game postponed*

10:19 PM ET



> 2h
> 
> Nationals, Braves to play Tue.; Mon. game PPD
> 
> The Nationals will begin their season on Tuesday against the Braves at Nationals Park, the league announced, after Washington's first four games were postponed because of a coronavirus outbreak.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...raves-eye-roster-moves-amid-covid-19-outbreak

*Washington Nationals to play doubleheader vs. Atlanta Braves, eye roster moves amid COVID-19 outbreak*

1:59 PM ET



> 19m
> 
> Nats to play doubleheader, eye roster moves
> 
> The Nationals and Braves will make up their game that was postponed Monday because of Washington's coronavirus outbreak as part of a doubleheader Wednesday.





> Nationals and Braves will play two seven-inning games back-to-back on Wednesday, with the first starting at 12:05 p.m. ET.


----------



## Resica

Go Phillies! May I say that?


----------



## doenightmare

Resica said:


> Go Phillies! May I say that?



Yes - in the PON forum.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking forward to Braves improving run production after delivering only 3-runs in 3-games so far this season.

Appears Atlanta is getting more serious about having a backup SS or 3B after acquiring one today.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/orlando-arcia-traded-to-braves-by-brewers

*Braves acquire Arcia from Crew for 2 RHPs*

21 minutes ago



> After moving to third base this spring, Orlando Arcia is moving to Atlanta





> Brewers on Tuesday traded their longtime shortstop to the Braves for right-handers Chad Sobotka and Patrick Weigel





> He is earning $2 million this season, and he has one more year of club control before reaching free agency in the 2022-23 offseason





> In addition to shortstop and third base, Arcia also has a bit of experience in the outfield, and he's the sort of athlete who could play anywhere for Atlanta






https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...ndo-arcia-trade-milwaukee-brewers-source-says

*Atlanta Braves acquire Orlando Arcia in trade with Milwaukee Brewers*

1:17 PM ET



> Atlanta Braves have acquired versatile infielder Orlando Arcia from the Milwaukee Brewers in exchange for two pitchers, it was announced Tuesday





> Milwaukee acquired right-handed pitchers Chad Sobotka and Patrick Weigel in the deal





> Arcia, 26, has spent all six of his major league seasons with Milwaukee. He had one hit in 11 at-bats this season, and he had a .260 batting average in 2020 with 5 home runs and 20 RBI.





> He has mostly played as a shortstop but has also seen time at third base and in the outfield





> He had signed a one-year, $2 million deal with the Brewers in December





Braves twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

1:45 PM · April 6, 2021

The Atlanta #Braves today acquired INF Orlando Arcia from the Milwaukee Brewers in exchange for RHP Chad Sobotka and RHP Patrick Weigel.


2:12 PM · April 6, 2021

The #Braves optioned INF Orlando Arcia to the club’s alternate training site.

















11:55 AM · April 6, 2021

Here's how the #Braves will line up today in DC.








EDIT UPDATE below:


Braves 1st batter today, Acuna hits leadoff 416-ft. HR on 1st pitch of the game! (his 20th leadoff HR)

Nice start for run production off of Nats' Scherzer.


12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379527206158884866

3rd batter today, Freeman hits 423-ft. HR!

Not bad Atlanta piling on run production in 1st-inning.

2nd-inning, 1st-batter Swanson hits 412-ft. HR!

Braves match first 3-games run production in today's first 6-batters with 3-HomeRuns to lead game 3-0.

3rd-inning, 1st-batter Acuna hits 397-ft. HR, going 2-for-2 with 2-HR's today!

Braves now with 4-hits, 4-HR's, 4-runs, leading 4-2.

Nats 2-runs are UnEarned off Albies fielding Error in 2nd-inning.


----------



## LEGHORN

That’s hilarious. Their pitching is so bad. And a 12yo center fielder would take a better angle to the ball. Lol.


----------



## antharper

Braves suck ! Fire Snitker


----------



## Whitefeather

0-4. Danggit


----------



## biggdogg

Not the start anyone envisioned. Hard to fathom you can take Scherzer deep four times and still lose. That error by Ozzie hurt some kinda bad. Can't give a lineup like Washington's extra outs. Hopefully Fried rights the ship tomorrow.


----------



## hawkeye123

Can't believe anybody on here watching MLB ..no one I know watching..all boycotting..been a Braves fan since early 70's . No mas


----------



## antharper

biggdogg said:


> Not the start anyone envisioned. Hard to fathom you can take Scherzer deep four times and still lose. That error by Ozzie hurt some kinda bad. Can't give a lineup like Washington's extra outs. Hopefully Fried rights the ship tomorrow.


Lineup like Washington ? Most of them weren’t even starters


----------



## antharper

hawkeye123 said:


> Can't believe anybody on here watching MLB ..no one I know watching..all boycotting..been a Braves fan since early 70's . No mas


Good for u


----------



## biggdogg

antharper said:


> Lineup like Washington ? Most of them weren’t even starters



Robles, Turner, Soto, Zimmerman and Castro are all regulars and Turner and Soto in particular gives the Braves fits. Lucroy is no slouch at the plate either. Kyle Schwarber and Josh Bell are the only starting position players that went on the IL with the Rona. And Schwarber isn't that big a loss to begin with.

But yeah, Snitker has to go...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Pitchers on both teams having a rough time in game 1 of today's doubleheader with Nats having a 4-run 1st-inning & Braves responding with a 5-run 2nd-inning to take the lead back.  Both starting pitchers made it to the 2nd-inning, but not to the 3rd-inning with no scoring, where Atlanta is ahead 6-5 going into the 4th-inning.


----------



## biggdogg

Fried took a liner to his calf in the second. hopefully it doesn't pose an issue for his next start. As for the game itself, I got nothin. Just plain ugly. But someone needs to lace Trae Turner's Gatorade with something. Braves pitchers haven't gotten that dude out in four years...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves win, Braves win, Braves win, 7-6 in 1st-game of doubleheaders with 7-innings!  Nice 1st win of the season.  Good to see signs of improvement.

Acuna's hot bat delivers 3-hits.



22-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379871830299832326









2nd game lineup below . . .













EDIT UPDATE on 2nd game today . . .



Top of last or 7th-inning, Sandoval pitch-hits 2-run 413-ft. HR to take the lead 2-0!

Congrats to the Braves on 2nd win today to continue their winning streak. Newcomb strikes out the side in the bottom of 7th for the save.










30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379912757324214275


----------



## Whitefeather

2-4


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry Soroka has new shoulder issues & is delayed returning to major league action even longer. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-soroka-shoulder-injury

*Soroka dealing with shoulder inflammation*

7:09 PM EDT



> Soroka felt the shoulder discomfort while completing just one inning in an intrasquad game at the Braves’ alternate training site on Tuesday. Tests showed no structural damage, but the 23-year-old right-hander will be shut down for the next two weeks.


----------



## DannyW

It's early, but Sandoval looks like a great addition to the bench. And I hope Ynoa can build off that great start yesterday. He really had the Nats guessing at the plate.


----------



## antharper

biggdogg said:


> Robles, Turner, Soto, Zimmerman and Castro are all regulars and Turner and Soto in particular gives the Braves fits. Lucroy is no slouch at the plate either. Kyle Schwarber and Josh Bell are the only starting position players that went on the IL with the Rona. And Schwarber isn't that big a loss to begin with.
> 
> But yeah, Snitker has to go...


It was a joke ... just a diehard Braves fan that was a little frustrated by the 0-4 start !


----------



## dirtnap

antharper said:


> Good for u


It’s pretty comical, all the calling for boycotting, while posting on an apple device. They should research their political leanings


----------



## antharper

dirtnap said:


> It’s pretty comical, all the calling for boycotting, while posting on an apple device. They should research their political leanings


Yeah , that’s for sure . The only way to boycott this mess is to get in a cave in the ground and never come out . I don’t really like any of it either . But I’m not gonna stop something I enjoy because of it , not everything anyway


----------



## biggdogg

antharper said:


> It was a joke ... just a diehard Braves fan that was a little frustrated by the 0-4 start !



Although it may not have come across that way,I took it as a joke. We good!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves make some minor adjustments before home opener today. 

Phillies had their 1st loss at home against the Mets on Tuesday, while today is their 1st road game.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/pirates-trade-edgar-santana-to-braves-for-cash

*Bucs (Pirates) trade Edgar Santana to Braves for cash*

9:58 AM EDT



> Pirates announced on Friday that they have traded right-handed reliever Edgar Santana to the Braves for cash considerations. Santana was optioned to the alternate training site





> Santana, 29, was designated for assignment on Monday





Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

3:07 PM · Apr 9, 2021

The #Braves today reinstated INF Ehire Adrianza from the restricted list and optioned INF Johan Camargo to the alternate training site.



3:05 PM · Apr 9, 2021


----------



## Whitefeather

It’s good to hear the fans doing the Tomahawk chant without the stadium drummer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Acuna hits 2-run 456-ft. HR in the 5th coming from behind to take the lead 2-1!

Adrianza hits 3-run 367-ft. HR in the 6th to extend the head 6-1.

Freeman hits 2-run 409-ft. HR in the 8th to make it 8-1.

Nice dominant win for the Braves.

Whoa, 4-hits for Acuna.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227158

April 9, 2021

Box Score



> 5th - Acuña Jr. homered to center (456 feet), Morton scored.
> 
> 5th - d'Arnaud singled to left center, Albies scored.





> 6th - Adrianza homered to right (367 feet), Riley scored and Pache scored.





> 8th - Freeman homered to right center (409 feet), Albies scored


----------



## Whitefeather

3-4


----------



## antharper

Maybe they can pay the Phillies back for that sweep


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good luck to Braves this evening trying to change & even up their losing record.

Tomorrow Sunday 2pm, ESPN's Buster Olney makes Freddie Freeman cry talking about his mother in an interview, but hope it does not effect his performance on the field.


Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

10:49 AM · April 10, 2021

The #Braves today recalled RHP Jacob Webb from the team’s alternate training site and placed RHP Chris Martin on the 10-day IL, retroactive to April 7, with right shoulder inflammation.


2:49 PM · April 10, 2021

Braves lineup for Saturday













EDIT UPDATE below . . .


Rough start for Anderson in the 1st giving up 2-runs, but recovered well with 2-strikeouts after that for side out.

Braves batters responding well in the 1st, Acuna doubles, Albies RBI double, Freeman 2-run 397-ft. HR to take the lead back 3-2.

Nice close 2nd home win for the Braves, 5-4.  Hope Atlanta can sweep them in Sunday's evening game which will be a nice payback for them sweeping us up there.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227172

Box Score



> 1st - Gregorius singled to right center, Harper scored and McCutchen scored, Bohm to second.
> 
> 1st - Albies doubled to deep right, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 1st - Freeman homered to right (397 feet), Albies scored.





> 5th - McCutchen homered to left (444 feet).
> 
> 6th - Harper homered to right (390 feet).





> 6th - Swanson doubled to left, Ozuna scored.
> 
> 7th - Freeman grounded into fielder's choice to pitcher, Adrianza scored, Acuña Jr. to second.












36-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381067678899666948

17-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381031431883915264


----------



## westcobbdog

The Phil’s have at least 2 relievers that spin the ball over 100 mph and we saw them both yesterday. Nearly unhittable so happy when their second baseman decided to watch a play vs covering the bag for a force out...hope we sweep em out of town today..


----------



## Whitefeather

4-4


----------



## antharper

Whitefeather said:


> 4-4


That looks so much better than 0-4


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, close tough game with multiple lead changes along with 3-HR's for each team, now tied 6-6 going into bottom of the 8th.  Hope Braves can pull a win out of this one tonight.


----------



## Duff

Crap calls like that make me not want to watch baseball. They have 20 different angles and slow motion and still get it wrong. He still hasn’t touched the plate


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, tough for Braves losing thanks to a disputed call.

Shame, shame, shame on authorities missing the call & getting it wrong.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/phillies-beat-braves-on-disputed-call-at-plate

*Phils win by 'skin of big toe' on disputed call*

12:57 AM EDT



> “I was called safe,” Bohm said. “That’s all that matters.”





> “It was by the skin of his big toe, I think, that we scored,” Phillies manager Joe Girardi said. “It looked like his big toe kind of hit the corner of the plate, when we saw a lot of the angles.”





> “Everyone saw it and sees it,” Braves left-hander Drew Smyly said. “For MLB not to overturn that, it’s embarrassing. You know, why even have replay if you won't overturn that? They say there wasn’t enough evidence, but there's five different angles. It's clear. He didn't touch the plate.”





> “It makes me not even want [replay] anymore,” Braves catcher Travis d’Arnaud said. “Honestly, it just slows the game down. It took like five minutes for them to decide that and, to me, they got it wrong. So I'd rather just not have it and get the game going.”





> Braves manager Brian Snitker expressed his thoughts to the umpiring crew at the ballpark after replay officials said the call would stand.
> 
> “It’s just frustrating sometimes, and that's what I told the umpires,” he said. “I’ve got a view of the big screen that he didn’t touch the plate.”











7-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381440945330266115








6-seconds







Time = 1:25







Time = 1:41







Time = 2:09


----------



## Barfolomew

This is why I don't watch baseball.


----------



## DannyW

Don't know if the Braves would have won in extra innings, but that was simply a horrible call. From being an umpire at one point in my life, I can see how the on-field umpire missed it. It happens fast in real time, and you only get one look at it.

But the review umpire had multiple looks, multiple angles, and slo-mo frame by frame views of it. How did he get it wrong?

Hey MLB...how about some accountability in the replay booth?

On a side note...why was it even a close play on a ~230 foot pop fly? Even the batter, after hitting the ball, turned in disgust because he knew it wasn't deep enough to score the runner from third. After seeing that play, runners are going to be challenging Ozuna's arm all season.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> On a side note...why was it even a close play on a ~230 foot pop fly? Even the batter, after hitting the ball, turned in disgust because he knew it wasn't deep enough to score the runner from third. After seeing that play, runners are going to be challenging Ozuna's arm all season.



That was the one detractor where re-signing Ozuna was concerned. He has always been considered an average defender at best. And with the shoulder issues that cropped up while he was in St. Louis, arm strength became a huge question mark.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80

DannyW said:


> Don't know if the Braves would have won in extra innings, but that was simply a horrible call. From being an umpire at one point in my life, I can see how the on-field umpire missed it. It happens fast in real time, and you only get one look at it.
> 
> But the review umpire had multiple looks, multiple angles, and slo-mo frame by frame views of it. How did he get it wrong?
> 
> Hey MLB...how about some accountability in the replay booth?
> 
> On a side note...why was it even a close play on a ~230 foot pop fly? Even the batter, after hitting the ball, turned in disgust because he knew it wasn't deep enough to score the runner from third. After seeing that play, runners are going to be challenging Ozuna's arm all season.




I was surprised that ball wasn't thrown down the line...and weak to...for the phillies to even test that...shows other teams to test it as well


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80

It wasnt far off the line... took that one hop and crossed but enough to pull the catcher


----------



## antharper

DannyW said:


> Don't know if the Braves would have won in extra innings, but that was simply a horrible call. From being an umpire at one point in my life, I can see how the on-field umpire missed it. It happens fast in real time, and you only get one look at it.
> 
> But the review umpire had multiple looks, multiple angles, and slo-mo frame by frame views of it. How did he get it wrong?
> 
> Hey MLB...how about some accountability in the replay booth?
> 
> On a side note...why was it even a close play on a ~230 foot pop fly? Even the batter, after hitting the ball, turned in disgust because he knew it wasn't deep enough to score the runner from third. After seeing that play, runners are going to be challenging Ozuna's arm all season.


If he don’t start hitting he needs to be on the bench anyway


----------



## TinKnocker

Why even have replay if you’re worried about hurting an umps feels by overturning a call.  ??‍??‍


----------



## DannyW

Snit had a suggestion that I had not thought of...don’t tell the replay official what the on field call was. Make them make the out/safe or fair/foul call on their own without the benefit of knowing what the umpire actually ruled.

That would help.


----------



## biggdogg

Looks to me like Ynoa has no intentions on leaving the rotation. Two fantastic starts in a row for "the bullpen guy"...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough night for Braves bullpen with 5-walks, 2-runs, 1-hit by 2 pitchers in the 8th, and 2-runs, 3-hits in the 10th-inning.  
















(Before Game below)


----------



## mizzippi jb

Bright spot.... Ynoa sure looked good last night (as well as his last outing)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope the slight change in the lineup tonight to be similar to last season can help spark momentum in run production & winning. 4 of the 5 teams in Braves Eastern Division have losing records.


----------



## Whitefeather

I sure hope Acuna Jr. stays on straight and narrow for the next 12-15 years. That kid is fun to watch play baseball.


----------



## antharper

Fried is sure struggling to start the season , maybe he isn’t another Newcomb or Folty


----------



## Duff

antharper said:


> Fried is sure struggling to start the season , maybe he isn’t another Newcomb or Folty



Oh Lord, I haven’t even thought of that!


----------



## DannyW

antharper said:


> Fried is sure struggling to start the season , maybe he isn’t another Newcomb or Folty



Or....maybe he is!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough game for Braves pitching giving up 14-runs & 17-hits, but nice having some improvement in Atlanta's bats. Hope Fried's tweaked hamstring is not too bad or serious.

Congrats to Marlins' Adam Duvall setting more batting records tonight.



https://www.mlb.com/news/adam-duvall-s-seven-rbis-lead-marlins-to-win-over-braves?game_pk=632211



> With this incredible stat line on Tuesday, Duvall joins elite company as he and Alex Rodriguez are the only two players since 1954 to have multiple games with seven RBIs, two home runs and four runs scored in a game.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/max-fried-labors-in-braves-loss-to-marlins



> Fried allowed a career-high eight runs -- seven earned -- and nine hits over just four innings. And to make matters worse, he tweaked his right hamstring while running from second to third base after hitting a double in the fourth.





> As Fried spoke late Tuesday night, he hadn’t received results of an MRI exam.





(Before game below)






EDIT UPDATE below . . .


Looks like Fried goes on the IL.  Hope he gets well soon & the time away can help him get back on track to his better pitching track.

Hope Duvall will not continue unleashing his payback on the Braves for not offering him a contract.



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today placed OF Cristian Pache (strained left groin) and LHP Max Fried (strained right hamstring) on the 10-Day IL and recalled OF Guillermo Heredia and LHP Tucker Davidson to Atlanta.

1:31 PM · April 14, 2021



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-put-max-fried-cristian-pache-on-injured-list

*Fried, Pache placed on injured list*

2:13 PM EDT



> Max Fried will spend at least the next week recovering from a right hamstring strain suffered during an ill-fated unexpected trip around the bases as the Braves placed the left-hander on the 10-day injured list.





> Left-hander Tucker Davidson will provide bullpen depth while filling Fried’s roster spot over the next few days. The club could call upon Bryse Wilson or Kyle Wright to make Fried’s next scheduled start on Sunday.


----------



## LEGHORN

Ruh oh, here we go again, lol


----------



## Duff

This is not starting well


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, didn't end too well either.  At least it was close & required extra innings.


----------



## Whitefeather

There's no reason this team is 4-8.


----------



## TinKnocker

Dead last.


----------



## LEGHORN

Whitefeather said:


> There's no reason this team is 4-8.


It’s Atlanta.


----------



## Duff

Well,
 the #1 has sucked it up and is on the DL
The true Ace hasn’t pitched an inning is on the DL
The closer is on the DL
The best prospect is on the DL
Clean up is hitting a buck 70
Swanson is hitting.150
Team is hitting.218
I don’t know the starters era but I would guess about 6.00

I really don’t know how they have won 4

It is a long season but the division has improved. Will be tough to make up ground if they get to far behind. 

Ozuna is killing them. Teams are running on him at will. They certainly need him to hit because he will not win any games with his defense


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice come from behind twice needed early game win for the Braves.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dansby-swanson-hits-walk-off-single-vs-marlins

*Swanson's walk-off single halts Braves' skid*

3:59 PM EDT


----------



## biggdogg

Minter is garbage. His 2020 was a fluke.


----------



## mizzippi jb

biggdogg said:


> Minter is garbage. His 2020 was a fluke.


We got a good heap of hot trash right now


----------



## antharper

biggdogg said:


> Minter is garbage. His 2020 was a fluke.


This


----------



## antharper

mizzippi jb said:


> We got a good heap of hot trash right now


And this


----------



## antharper

LEGHORN said:


> It’s Atlanta.


And this


----------



## westcobbdog

too early to panic gents. Sure wish we had a bat like Duval on our bench, stupid ypo let him walk and pay Ender 8m.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Could y'all imagine what our record would be without Ronald right now?   Man that dude is on fire.... So fun to watch.... So into what he's doing in the outfield, on the base paths, at the plate.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Acuna at the top of his game.





























(Live Scoreboards show 1:30 is now 2:20, & 6:00 is now 6:35)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves players are dropping like flies or like fly balls to injuries, especially pitchers, unfortunately.

Inciarte injured same left hamstring as in the past. His current batting avg. this season is .294.

Wonder what or who's next.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/drew-smyly-on-il-with-forearm-inflammation

*Braves put Smyly on IL, recall Wright for start*

12:18 PM EDT




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ender-inciarte-exits-game-with-left-hamstring-injury

*Inciarte exits with left hamstring injury*

26 minutes ago




Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

10:17 AM · April 16, 2021

The #Braves today recalled RHP Kyle Wright and INF Johan Camargo from the club’s alternate site and placed LHP Drew Smyly on the 10-day IL with left forearm inflammation. Wright will start today’s game in Chicago.


3:51 PM · April 16, 2021

OF Ender Inciarte left today’s game with a left hamstring injury.


Bally Sports: Braves
@BravesOnBally

6:05 PM · April 16, 2021

Ozzie Albies exits the game (in 9th-inning) after getting hit in the knee by a pitch.

(29-second video)





EDIT UPDATE . . .


Congrats to the Braves on a nice road win despite the bullpen trying to give away the game loading bases with 3-walks in the 9th-inning but still striking out the side with 3-K's.  Ozuna has a 3-hit game today.









EDIT UPDATE below . . . 



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

12:02 PM · April 17, 2021

The #Braves today recalled RHP Bryse Wilson and selected INF Sean Kazmar Jr. and LHP Jesse Biddle to the active roster. The club also placed LHP Sean Newcomb on the injured list and OF Ender Inciarte on the 10-day injured list with a strained left hamstring.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ender-inciarte-sean-newcomb-on-injured-list

*Inciarte (hamstring), Newcomb placed on IL*

1:17 PM EDT



> injury bug keeps biting the Braves





> Already this past week, Atlanta has placed left-handers Drew Smyly and Max Fried and outfielder Cristian Pache on the injured list, and a day after a 5-2 win over the Cubs, outfielder Ender Inciarte (left hamstring) and Sean Newcomb were placed on the injured list on Saturday.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Man it's hard to listen to these ESPN chumps.... 2nd time on ESPN Sunday night baseball this yr.  A Rod is a tool of a broadcaster


----------



## Hunter922

BOOM, BOOM ,BOOM ,BOOM ... 4 homers in the first inning.. Chop chop..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice response in the 1st-inning to yesterday's game for Braves with some long ball run support.

Impressive game win payback by Atlanta.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227275

Box Score



> 1st - Freeman homered to right (421 feet).
> 
> 1st - d'Arnaud homered to left (387 feet), Ozuna scored.
> 
> 1st - Adrianza homered to right (376 feet).
> 
> 1st -  Heredia homered to center (415 feet), Riley scored.





> 4th - d'Arnaud sacrificed into double play, right to first to third to second to shortstop, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman thrown out at third.





> 6th - Ozuna singled to left, Freeman scored.
> 
> 6th - Adrianza hit sacrifice fly to center, Ozuna scored, Swanson to second, d'Arnaud to third.
> 
> 6th - Heredia homered to center (386 feet), d'Arnaud scored, Swanson scored and Riley scored.


----------



## DannyW

What's up with all the weird starting times for the games? In the past you could always count on east coast games starting at 7:00-ish except for Sunday games, nationally televised games, and doubleheaders. Now 7:00 games are rare....I have seen today's scheduled for 5:30 and 6:30 PM so I don't know exactly when it's going to start.

I suspect that the start times will be blamed on Covid, although I don't understand why. The spread of Covid is not a function of time of day. It's spread is though physical contact, no matter what time of day, and ballparks are already limiting the number of fans that can attend.

Anyone know why the odd and inconsistent start times?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Usually in pro sports, it mostly all comes down to money connections, but easily could include multiple potential other consideration.  The last series in Chicago, announcers made lots of references to cold weather there, even now for the Cubs game it shows 38 F degrees but earlier in the day it may be warmer in the sun, but in NYC it's a warm 72 F.  They also may not want to compete with NBA games later. 


Will not surprise me if Acuna does not play until Friday as a precautionary measure even if feels up to it, with a rest day on Thursday.


----------



## LEGHORN

Great job by Morton, wasted by Atlanta’s horrible bullpen. They ain’t doing anything this year, next!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, nice start for Charlie keeping the score low & much better than his last game, but bullpen woes in the 8th-inning continue, unfortunately.


----------



## DannyW

Yeah, the bullpen blew it. But as much as I dislike the Yankees, they are a top-5 team and losing to them at home 3-1 is not a disgrace.

AA needs to shore up that bullpen staff.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hope we won tonight, up 3-0 late.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice Braves win on a cold night with more run support after helping NYY end their 5-game losing streak in previous game.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ian-anderson-braves-beat-yankees-in-new-york

*Anderson 'felt right at home' in Bronx win*

Upstate N.Y. native dominates Yankees in front of family

April 21st, 2021



> Provided another chance to pitch against the Yankees club he hated while growing up a Red Sox fan, Ian Anderson entertained the family members who came to Yankee Stadium on Wednesday night to see him produce one of his finest starts in a 4-1 Braves win over the Yankees.





> In fact, the latter added to the comfort he felt while pitching in front of his parents and his 83-year-old grandmother, Beverly Anderson, who traveled from her home in Rotterdam, N.Y., to Yankee Stadium for the special occasion.





> But the upstate New York native (from Rexford, north of Albany) appeared to be right at home as he cruised through this outing






https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227313

Box Score


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Acuna back in today's lineup.


----------



## antharper

Good game !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine close win.  Gotta celebrate the 2-game, back-to-back winning streak while we can. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227335

Box Score 



> WIN
> H. Ynoa(1-1)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 5 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(4)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB





> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 2-4, HR, 2B
> 
> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 1-3, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> H. Ynoa ATL - P
> 2-2, 2B, RBI






> 2nd - Riley homered to center (432 feet), Albies scored.
> 
> 4th - Ynoa singled to left, Heredia scored, A. Jackson to second.





> 5th - C. Kelly homered to left (402 feet), Cabrera scored.
> 
> 5th - Swanson tripled to deep left center, Ozuna scored.





> 7th - Rojas doubled to deep right, Peralta scored, Escobar to third.
> 
> 7th - Albies homered to (416 feet).
> 
> 8th - Mathisen walked, P. Smith scored on Matzek wild pitch.











41-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385778588151021571

9-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385771979760979970

29-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385743760227815430


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to get injured players back.  Braves tonight trying to improve their 9-10 losing record to an even record.



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today reinstated LHP Drew Smyly from the 10-day injured list and optioned INF Sean Kazmar Jr. to the alternate training site. The club also reinstated OF Cristian Pache from the 10-day injured list and optioned him to the alternate training site.

10:42 AM · April 24, 2021





















EDIT UPDATE about bad weather postponing tonight's game, moving it to tomorrow on Sunday for a doubleheader. 


Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Tonight’s #Braves – Diamondbacks Game has been Postponed Due to Inclement Weather:

6:24 PM · April 24, 2021


----------



## antharper

View of the field if anyone didn’t see !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

>



Cool ice balls from the sky at The Tru.  Thx for posting. 


Nice but windy afternoon for a doubleheader, 7-innings each game.



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Here's how the #Braves will line up for Game 1 of today's doubleheader!

10:16 AM · Apr 25, 2021


----------



## mizzippi jb

Boy oh boy that was a rough Sunday on both sides of the ball.   0 runs in 2 games.... 1 hit in game 1, O hits in game 2.   Pretty lousy Sunday DH.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough losing in 2 shutout games with no runs today for the Braves.  Cannot win if they cannot score. Reckon more hitting practice will not hurt.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-no-hit-by-madison-bumgarner



> According to the Elias Sports Bureau, the Braves’ one hit stands as the fewest any team has ever totaled during a doubleheader. Cleveland had previously set the record when it collected just two hits over two games against the Red Sox on April 12, 1992.





> The Braves are the only team to be held to one hit or less multiple times this year.





> “We just didn’t have it today,” Braves first baseman Freddie Freeman said. “It’s April. We’re OK. It’s just that April 25 wasn’t the Atlanta Braves’ day. We’ll come back tomorrow and go get them.”





> “I'm not concerned. We still have 141 games to go,” Freeman said. “We do need to start hitting. We haven’t been consistent at all.”





> “It wasn’t our day for sure,” Braves manager Brian Snitker said. “You’ve got to put it behind you and hopefully start a winning streak tomorrow.”





> “We’re going to hit a stride here at some point in time,” Snitker said. “We’re staying right there. We’ve got five more months to go. It’s a long time to do some really good things.”


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Rough losing in 2 shutout games with no runs today for the Braves.  Cannot win if they cannot score. Reckon more hitting practice will not hurt.



Can't score if you don't hit. One hit over 14 innings will make things mighty difficult in that regard...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Can't score if you don't hit. One hit over 14 innings will make things mighty difficult in that regard...



When players cannot hit like Sunday's doubleheader, they can learn more about turning an AB into a walk, then get enough walks during an inning can turn into scoring which has already happened this season.


----------



## DannyW

Coming from a fan who has followed the Braves since 1965, yesterday's performance was their worst ever IMO.

And that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to have Braves getting back to winning with double digit hits tonight including fine scoring starting right away in 1st-inning.










25-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386873289449132033


https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227380

Box Score



> 1st - Albies singled to right, Freeman scored, Ozuna to third.
> 
> 1st - d'Arnaud singled to right, Ozuna scored and Albies scored.
> 
> 1st - Heredia doubled to left, d'Arnaud scored, Riley to third.





> 3rd - Bryant homered to left (359 feet), Davies scored, Contreras scored and Rizzo scored.
> 
> 3rd - Swanson homered to right (410 feet).





> 5th - Rizzo hit sacrifice fly to left, Wolters scored.
> 
> 5th - Freeman homered to right (385 feet), Heredia scored and Acuña Jr. scored.





> 7th - Contreras homered to center (456 feet), Duffy scored.


----------



## biggdogg

I still haven't figured out how Bryant didn't break his bat on that pitch he hit for a slam. That low and inside should have shattered his bat and never left the infield. But that's baseball.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Seems like each win these days is called the potential "turning point" of the season for the better.  Just play well & it will take care of itself.  Feel sorry for other teams once Braves get their groove back & start dishing out their past frustrations on others.

Hope players have not cursed or doomed the team to depending on burning sage to get a win, or go into panic mode if they don't have it or do it. Hope it does not get worse to the point players think they have to burn sage before each at-bat or before taking the field each inning to have a chance for success or a win.

No doubt, baseball tends to be a superstitious bunch.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dansby-swanson-freddie-freeman-homer-in-opener-vs-cubs

*Swanson and sage: Braves hit 'turning point'*

2:14 AM EDT


> “All year I've come in like, ‘Hey y'all, if it gets to a point, I'm bringing some sage in here,'” Swanson said. “I think yesterday it was finally to that point. I pretty much walked every bit of area that you could find in this place. It was fun.”





> The sage seemingly had a fast-acting effect.





> “I don't know if [the sage] works,” Freeman said. “But it's just more of a mental thing, and a fun thing to try and forget about yesterday. The good thing about yesterday is [that] the only way we could go is up.”





> “No one has really been consistent on the offensive side,” Freeman said. “Hopefully, that’s the turning point tonight.”






https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...urns-sage-ballpark-spark-atlanta-braves-slump

*Dansby Swanson burns sage throughout ballpark to spark Atlanta Braves out of slump*

1:03 AM ET


> Braves were eager to make up for their embarrassing performance the previous day, so they brought in a little extra help. Call it the power of sage.





> Looking for any edge in a superstitious sport, Dansby Swanson burned sage throughout the bowels of Truist Park before the game, hoping the herb would spark the team.





> It sure seemed to work. The Braves finished with 10 hits.


----------



## westcobbdog

Acura’s cannon blast tonight was 481 ft.


----------



## antharper

Swanson had 5 hits in 2 games , I smell sage burning at every game !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Very impressive long HR for Acuna, but looks like his longest was 495-ft last Sept 2020, appears to be 2nd longest HR in MLB this season after White Sox rookie Yermin Mercedes’ 485-foot homer.

Fine Braves win tonight.
















https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-huge-home-run-against-cubs



> Acuña hit the second-longest home run tracked in the Majors this year





> White Sox rookie Yermin Mercedes’ 485-foot homer against the Royals on April 8 stands as the longest homer hit in the Majors this season



















https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227392

Box Score



> 5th    Acuña Jr. homered to left center (481 feet).
> 
> 5th    Albies doubled to deep right, Freeman scored.





> 8th    Swanson singled to right center, Albies scored.
> 
> 8th    Sandoval singled to left center, Swanson scored, Riley to third.
> 
> 8th    Freeman walked, Riley scored, Acuña Jr. to second, Sandoval to third.


----------



## biggdogg

Dansby and Riley are both starting to hit to the opposite field which is a great sign. Ozuna has been hammering everything lately too. He just keeps hitting everything right to a defender, so his luck is bound to change soon. Once that lineup starts clicking top to bottom finally, look out!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great Braves win full of fine hitting & pitching. Hope this continues a sustained turning point for a better season.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227407

April 28, 2021

Box Score

Braves 10-runs, 18-hits



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 4-5, HR, 2B, 3 RBI's
> 
> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 4-5, HR, 2B, 2 RBI's





> H. Ynoa ATL - P
> 2-3, HR, 2 R, RBI
> 
> WIN
> H. Ynoa (2-1)
> 5.1 IP, 0 ER, 9 K, 2 BB





> 1st - Ozuna homered to left (453 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 1st - Riley homered to left (371 feet), Albies scored.





> 2nd - Freeman doubled to deep center, Acuña Jr. scored and Ynoa scored.
> 
> 4th - Ynoa homered to left (397 feet).
> 
> 5th - Heredia doubled to left, Riley scored.





> 6th - Freeman homered to right (379 feet).
> 
> 6th - Albies homered to right (387 feet).


----------



## biggdogg

Looks like (hopefully) that Diamondbacks series woke the sleeping giant...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves continue showing they're still good at giving away HR's & getting better at it while also good at giving away walks as another losing streak appears.  At least they are scoring some runs & avoiding a shutout when they lose.  Disappointing having Atlanta still on their roller coaster of ups & downs as they cling to their losing record going into May.

Maybe they are now burned out on depending on sage & looking for another superstition to save them.

Maybe they are too distracted playing hollywood taking fake selfies of themselves & looking for the next time they can play that stunt.

Was hoping the warmer weather would spark them into some winning momentum to get back to what we're expecting.  Looking forward to their next short winning streak.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227430

April 30, 2021

Box Score



> 3rd - Bichette homered to right center (420 feet), Springer scored.
> 
> 4th - Kirk homered to left center (428 feet), Gurriel Jr. scored.





> 5th - Grichuk homered to left.
> 
> 5th - Kirk homered to center (435 feet), Semien scored.
> 
> 6th - Hernández homered to center (427 feet), Bichette scored and Guerrero Jr. scored.





> 7th - Albies homered to left center (424 feet), Ozuna scored.
> 
> 7th - Espinal scored on Newcomb wild pitch, Springer to second on wild pitch by Newcomb, Kirk to third on wild pitch by Newcomb.
> 
> 7th - Guerrero Jr. singled to left, Kirk scored, Springer to third.





> 8th - Freeman reached on infield single to pitcher, Adrianza scored, Acuña Jr. to second, A. Jackson to third.
> 
> 8th - Ozuna singled to left, A. Jackson scored and Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman to second.
> 
> 8th - Gurriel Jr. homered to left (395 feet).


----------



## biggdogg

Smyly has given up 8 bombs in 17 innings this season. Wilson, who has thrown a lot of go-fer balls himself was sent back to the alternate training site. The majority of bombs allowed have come from those two. Hopefully Fried's return helps stabilize the rotation a bit. But as for Smyly, he's starting to look like an expensive dfa candidate...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Let's hope starting pitcher Charlie Morton can help the Braves get back on a winning path this evening.  Gonna miss Heredia's batting contributions while he's on the injured list. 



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today recalled OF Cristian Pache to Atlanta and placed OF Guillermo Heredia on the 10-day injured list, retroactive to April 30, with right hamstring inflammation.

10:37 AM · May 1, 2021


----------



## antharper

I’d be fine if I never seen Luke Jackson pitch again


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves showing signs of improvement losing a close one in extra innings.  Congrats to Pache on his 1st Grand Slam 4-RBI HR. Congrats to Acuna on his sol HR. Blue Jays Springer gets his 2-HR's off Charlie Morton & Luke Jackson.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227445

May 1, 2021

Box Score 



> 2nd    Pache homered to left (411 feet), Swanson scored, Sandoval scored and Riley scored.
> 
> 3rd    Springer homered to right (354 feet), Kirk scored.
> 
> 5th    Acuña Jr. homered to left (422 feet).





> 6th    Grichuk singled to shallow left, Guerrero Jr. scored, Hernández to second.
> 
> 6th    Gurriel Jr. doubled to left, Hernández scored, Gurriel Jr. to third, Grichuk thrown out at home.





> 7th    Springer homered to left (470 feet).
> 
> 10th    Grichuk singled to center, Espinal scored, Biggio to second, Hernández to third.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!  Somebody please make it stop. Braves 4-game losing streak continues, unfortunately.

Congrats to Riley's 4-hit game going 4-for-4. Ozuna's game hitting streak continues. Acuna's game hitting streak ends. Freeman & Sandoval strikeout 3-times each that were included in Atlanta's bats 13-K total.

"Grind" ---> Coach Snitker's key word this season & even more recently.

Injury bug keeps biting Atlanta as players keep dropping like fly balls, unfortunately.  Tough losing catcher d'Arnaud to thumb surgery & 60-day injured list. AA may need to seriously consider bringing back experienced 35-YO Tyler Flowers to help the rookie catchers.  Flowers has not signed or played this MLB season. Looks like Braves picked up 38-YO catcher Jeff Mathis.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227460

May 2, 2021

Box Score


> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 4-4, R
> 
> Team RISP: 3-10
> 
> Team LOB: 8






Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today recalled William Contreras to Atlanta & selected the contract of Jeff Mathis. To make room on the active roster, the club placed Travis d’Arnaud on the 60-day IL with a left thumb sprain & placed Alex Jackson on the 10-day IL with a strained left hamstring.

11:29 AM · May 2, 2021




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/travis-d-arnaud-to-injured-list-with-thumb-injury

*d'Arnaud (left thumb) placed on 60-day IL*

12:15 PM EDT




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ian-anderson-braves-lose-to-blue-jays

*Braves plan to 'keep fighting' after slow start*

27 minutes ago



> “It was a grind from the get-go" manager Brian Snitker said. "They just didn't have a real good feel for anything really, [Anderson] just grinded his way through the innings. Just struggled his way through some of them innings, and [it] was just one of those days.”





> Sunday marked the end of the Braves' second series this season that has resulted in a sweep, with the first coming Opening Weekend against the Phillies. With the loss Atlanta falls to fourth in the NL East with a 12-16 record.





> “This is some kind of grind that we’ve been going through for the last five weeks, since we started the season,” said Snitker. “There’s nothing to do but just continue to grind through it. The good thing is, we're not where we want to be, but nobody’s running away with this division and we're right there. We just got to keep fighting through this thing and hopefully get hitting on all cylinders.”






https://www.mlb.com/player/jeff-mathis-425772

Jeff Mathis

Catcher




https://www.mlb.com/player/tyler-flowers-452095

Tyler Flowers

Catcher

or


https://www.espn.com/mlb/player/stats/_/id/30157/tyler-flowers

Tyler Flowers

Catcher

Stats


----------



## antharper

Tough series


----------



## biggdogg

That was a tough series to watch. To be honest, I think AA and Snitker are going to let Contreras run with until he proves he can't. No stick Jackson will be back in two weeks to serve as the backup. But the starters have GOT to start going 6 plus innings regularly. Ynoa is the only one that has proven to be able to go deep into ball games, and he wasn't even planned on being in the rotation. As for the pen, well, I just hope that the Braves are close enough to the division lead by the trade deadline and AA gets the upgrades the pen needs. Shouldn't be that hard to stay in contention as bad as the entire division looks so far...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, reckon they have very few options right now & plan to stick with what they have to see how it works out with this early season experimenting.  On the bright side, looks like minors have some opening days & congrats to Acuna on his NL Player of the Month for April honors.  Starting pitcher scheduled for tomorrow is Max Fried. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*

Wed, May 5 • 7:05 PM EDT

At Nationals Park

TV: Bally Sports South, MASN 2

(12-12)

Max Fried
LHP
0-1, 11.45 ERA, 14 SO



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/max-fried-to-return-from-il-vs-nationals

*'I'm feeling great': Fried set to make return* 

50 minutes ago




Twitter:


Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today optioned RHP Nate Jones to the club’s alternate training site.

1:51 PM · May 3, 2021·


The #Braves today recalled INF Sean Kazmar Jr. to Atlanta.

10:05 AM · May 4, 2021


Travis d’Arnaud underwent successful surgery to repair a ligament in his left thumb on Monday. The surgery was performed by Dr. Gary Lourie in Atlanta.

6:05 PM · May 4, 2021



https://www.milb.com/gwinnett/news/gwinnett-stripers-announce-2021-opening-night-roster



> *LAWRENCEVILLE, Ga.* – The Gwinnett Stripers, in conjunction with the Atlanta Braves, have announced their roster to begin the 2021 Triple-A East season





> Gwinnett Stripers begin the 2021 season on Tuesday, May 4 at Charlotte. Opening Night at Coolray Field is Tuesday, May 11 at 7:05 p.m. vs. Louisville.










https://www.milb.com/mississippi/news/m-braves-announce-opening-day-roster



> *PEARL -* The Mississippi Braves are excited to announce the 2021 Opening Day Roster, set by the Atlanta Braves, ahead of their Double-A South opener against the Pensacola Blue Wahoos at 6:35 pm at Trustmark Park





> Opening Day for the Mississippi Braves is Tuesday, May 4 at 6:35 pm against the Pensacola Blue Wahoos at Trustmark Park










https://www.milb.com/rome/news/2021-rome-braves-opening-day-roster-released



> *ROME, GA* – The Rome Braves, brand new High-A affiliate of the Atlanta Braves, have unveiled its opening day roster for the 2021 season which begins Tuesday on the road in Winston Salem










https://www.milb.com/augusta/news/greenjackets-braves-release-2021-roster



> *North Augusta, SC* – The Augusta GreenJackets, Low-A East League affiliate of the Atlanta Braves, have announced their 2021 roster. The team is set to debut at SRP Park on Tuesday, May 4, at 7:05 p.m. against the Columbia Fireflies (Kansas City Royals).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great way for the Braves to end a losing streak with fine performances of pitching & hitting, especially congrats to Ynoa on defense & offense Grand Slam HR along with congrats to Acuna on his 10th HR.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227485

May 4, 2021

Box Score



> WIN
> H. Ynoa (3-1, 2.36) ATL - SP
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 K, 4 H, 2 BB





> H. Ynoa ATL - SP
> 1-3, HR, 4 RBI






> 5th - Acuña Jr. homered to right center (407 feet).
> 
> 6th - Contreras singled to center, Albies scored, Swanson to second.
> 
> 6th - Ynoa homered to center (427 feet), Swanson scored, Contreras scored and Pache scored.





> 7th - Schwarber grounded out to shortstop, Bell scored.


----------



## antharper

Good to have Fried back


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice getting a 2nd win in this series.  Good job Fried & welcome back.  Congrats to Ozuna on his Grand Slam HR.  Congrats to Contreras on his 1st career big league HR.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227500

May 5, 2021

Box Score




> WIN
> M. Fried(1-1)
> 5.0 IP, 1 ER, 6 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(6)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> M. Ozuna ATL - LF
> 2-4, HR, 4 RBI
> 
> W. Contreras ATL - C
> 2-4, HR, RBI






> 3rd    Ozuna homered to right (386 feet), Contreras scored, Acuña Jr. scored and Freeman scored.
> 
> 4th    Contreras homered to center (428 feet).





> 4th    Gomes homered to left (366 feet).
> 
> 8th    Turner homered to left (413 feet), Stevenson scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Early game for Braves today Free to watch on the MLB Youtube channel.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2021-05/list

May 6
Thu

@Nationals

4:05 pm EDT

TV: YouTube

Radio: 680 AM/93.7 FM The Fan, WNNX 100.5, Braves Radio Network




https://www.mlb.com/scores

May 6, 2021

4:05 PM ET

Live on YouTube – Watch Free YouTube

Braves
14 - 16

Nationals
12 - 14

ATLANTA
Smyly
LHP
0 - 2|8.05 ERA

WASHINGTON
Lester
LHP
0 - 0|0.00 ERA




https://www.mlb.com/gameday/braves-...view,lock_state=preview,game_tab=,game=634232

Preview




MLB Youtube Channel:

*Braves at Nationals | MLB Game of the Week Live on YouTube*

Live in 8 hours

May 6, 3:30 PM

Scheduled for May 6, 2021

MLB

Live from Nationals Park in Washington D.C., watch the Nationals take on the Atlanta Braves Thursday, May 6 at 4 PM ET, 1 PM PT on YouTube.

MLB Game of the Week Live on YouTube brings live baseball to YouTube! Stream select games for free across your favorite devices on the MLB YouTube channel. Set a reminder so we can notify you at game time!



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390352617138708481


----------



## Coenen

Nice. (Tentatively) Sounds like Fried got whatever he needed to work out, worked out.

Hopefully, they get it rolling here and start playing like the team we expected. The first team in the NL East to get it figured this season will be in the catbird's seat.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Heard about this on sports radio, looked around a bit & found this.

Looks like catcher Tyler Flowers is coming back after spending some time in the minors to get ready for the big league season as a backup.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/transactions

Date    Transaction

05/05/21    Atlanta Braves sent RHP Chris Martin on a rehab assignment to Gwinnett Stripers.

05/05/21    Atlanta Braves optioned LHP Sean Newcomb to Gwinnett Stripers.

05/05/21    Atlanta Braves activated LHP Max Fried from the 10-day injured list.

05/04/21    Atlanta Braves recalled SS Sean Kazmar Jr. from Braves Alternate Training Site.

05/04/21    Atlanta Braves signed free agent C Tyler Flowers to a minor league contract.




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-gets-mental-day-off

3:56 PM EDT

*Flowers returns*



> With Travis d’Arnaud expected to be sidelined for a majority of this season while recovering from right thumb surgery, the Braves have brought Tyler Flowers back to the organization with a Minor League contract.





> Flowers will draw a $1.5 million salary when he is placed on Atlanta’s active roster and becomes William Contreras’ backup catcher. The 35-year-old veteran will likely assume this role around the time June arrives. He will spend the next week working out with the Braves as a member of their taxi squad. He will then join Triple-A Gwinnett and work up to the point where he can handle catching nine innings.





> When Flowers didn’t land a job before this season started, he accepted the Braves’ invitation to help them with some gameplan preparations. The suburban Atlanta native then had to halt his retirement on Saturday, when d’Arnaud sustained the thumb injury.


----------



## antharper

Sweet sweep !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Encouraging close win on only 4-hits & turn for the better in series sweep.  Good for Smyly getting his 1st win.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227515

May 6, 2021

Box Score



> WIN
> D. Smyly(1-2)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 K, 4 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(7)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 4th    Ozuna doubled to left, Acuña Jr. scored, Albies to third.
> 
> 4th    Adrianza singled to center, Albies scored and Ozuna scored, Adrianza to second.





> 4th    Schwarber doubled to right, Bell to third. Bell scored, Schwarber to third on fielding error by right fielder Acuña Jr..
> 
> 8th    Gomes singled to right, Harrison scored, Castro to second.


----------



## biggdogg

Newk should have been sent out on a rehab assignment before rejoining the Braves pen. I don't understand throwing him out there like that after having not pitched in over two weeks. I'm betting Alex Jackson gets sent to AAA after he comes of the IL and doesn't come back. Flowers will spend the next week down there getting back in shape and will likely be the backup with d'Arnaud not due back till most likely mid- August. End of July at best.

Hopefully Smyly is on the right track. I have a feeling that he was tipping his pitches. Paul Byrd seemed to believe so as well, so maybe that was addressed and fixed...


----------



## Coenen

That sweep of the Nats and some home cooking in front of a full house could get things going nicely. Repeating, the first NL East squad to go on a run will help themselves tremendously. Let's hope it's the Braves!


----------



## Resica

Go Phillies!!


----------



## LEGHORN

Resica said:


> Go Phillies!!


It sure appears they are the front runner in this division. This Braves team is not gonna do much this year I’m afraid.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Extra innings, Freddie breaks his 0-for-22 hitless streak with HR for 1st run for Atlanta, Sandoval ties game with 2-run HR in bottom of the 9th. Go Braves!

Adrianza singles delivering walk off win in 12th-inning while going 3-for-3 after only coming into the game in the 7th-inning.



24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391243864833409024


https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227547

Box Score 



> 1st    Segura homered to left (353 feet).
> 
> 1st    Bohm grounded out to second, Harper scored, Realmuto to third.
> 
> 2nd    McCutchen singled to right center, Miller scored, Herrera to third.





> 6th    Freeman homered to center (416 feet).
> 
> 9th    Sandoval homered to right center (431 feet), Adrianza scored.





> 11th    Maton doubled to deep center, Realmuto scored.
> 
> 11th    Adrianza reached on infield single to second, Pache scored on throwing error by shortstop Gregorius.





> 12th    Harper grounded into fielder's choice to catcher, Kingery scored on throwing error by pitcher Webb and McCutchen scored on error, Knapp safe at third on error.
> 
> 12th    Realmuto singled to right, Knapp scored, Harper to second.





> 12th    Contreras doubled to third, Albies scored, Swanson scored and Riley scored.
> 
> 12th    Adrianza singled to right, Contreras scored, Pache to second.


----------



## Coenen

Well, that was certainly improbable. Another good one though. Pitching kept them in it, some clutch offense from the young guys(and Panda) to finally get the W.

Starting to show some of that late inning fight they've had the past few seasons.


----------



## Resica

LEGHORN said:


> It sure appears they are the front runner in this division. This Braves team is not gonna do much this year I’m afraid.


They got it done last night!


----------



## Coenen

Let's see where this goes...

https://www.talkingchop.com/2021/5/9/22427740/atlanta-braves-signing-reliever-shane-greene


----------



## mizzippi jb

Coenen said:


> Let's see where this goes...
> 
> https://www.talkingchop.com/2021/5/9/22427740/atlanta-braves-signing-reliever-shane-greene


I know my man Duff will be happy.  I liked the guy too, esp after a few games when he settled in to a late inning setup guy


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Coenen said:


> Let's see where this goes...
> 
> https://www.talkingchop.com/2021/5/9/22427740/atlanta-braves-signing-reliever-shane-greene
> 
> May 9, 2021, 3:19pm EDT



Nice to get more help.  Not official yet, but saw it reported on the Braves website too.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-sign-shane-greene-to-1-year-deal

31 minutes ago



> Greene will report to Triple-A Gwinnett.
> 
> The club has not confirmed the news.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391506142862483463

EDIT UPDATE . . .


Reckon it's official now . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/transactions

Date    Transaction

05/09/21    Atlanta Braves optioned RHP Shane Greene to Gwinnett Stripers.

05/09/21    Atlanta Braves signed free agent RHP Shane Greene.

05/08/21    Atlanta Braves designated RHP Carl Edwards Jr. for assignment.

05/08/21    Atlanta Braves recalled RHP Victor Arano from Gwinnett Stripers.

05/08/21    Atlanta Braves recalled RHP Jasseel De La Cruz from Gwinnett Stripers.

05/08/21    Atlanta Braves optioned SS Sean Kazmar Jr. to Gwinnett Stripers.



Braves twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Welcome back, @sagreeney !

#ForTheA

5:43 PM · May 9, 2021


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice needed game & series win.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227562

Box Score



> WIN
> H. Ynoa(4-1)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 6 K, 1 BB





> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-3, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 2-3, HR, 2 RBI





> 1st    McCutchen homered to center (409 feet).





> 1st    Freeman singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman to second.
> 
> 1st    Albies tripled to deep center, Freeman scored.
> 
> 1st    Swanson homered to left (399 feet), Albies scored.





> 3rd    Freeman homered to center (402 feet).
> 
> 8th    Riley doubled to deep left, Albies scored, Riley thrown out at third.


----------



## Coenen

Good win last night. Ynoa is h-o-t, HOT right now.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> Good win last night. Ynoa is h-o-t, HOT right now.



Yes, yes he is. And just as, if not even more importantly, Freddie is starting to heat up too. 

And fwiw, that game Saturday is the best Braves game I've ever been to! It was LOUD in that place!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Bats of Riley Swanson, and Fredrick waking up of late too.   Need ozuna to crank it up a notch or 2 now


----------



## biggdogg

Ozuna is more bad luck than anything. He isn't striking out much and he's crushing the ball. He's just not finding the grass very often. His luck is starting to change too though.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> And fwiw, that game Saturday is the best Braves game I've ever been to! It was LOUD in that place!


Y'all stick it out to the end? Be honest.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> Y'all stick it out to the end? Be honest.



Yessir, we stayed all the way to the end!


----------



## westcobbdog

Saw Ynoa pitch Sunday night's game and headed back to the game tonight. $30-40 parking tabs sting but its a short block walk to the Battery.


----------



## Duff

mizzippi jb said:


> I know my man Duff will be happy.  I liked the guy too, esp after a few games when he settled in to a late inning setup guy



Heck yeah! Should never have let him go in the first place


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> Heck yeah! Should never have let him go in the first place


Was wondering if he was testing the waters of free agency for more money and didn't get signed or if we just didn't sign him?


----------



## biggdogg

mizzippi jb said:


> Was wondering if he was testing the waters of free agency for more money and didn't get signed or if we just didn't sign him?



He wanted a lot more money and multiple years.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Disappointing having Minter give away 3-runs & the game in the 8th-inning. 

Looks like Braves still adding potential pitching help. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227589 

Box Score



> 1st    Albies singled to left, Acuña Jr. scored, Freeman to second.
> 
> 3rd    Acuña Jr. homered to center (412 feet).





> 6th    Guerrero Jr. homered to right (379 feet), Semien scored.
> 
> 6th    Ozuna homered to left (415 feet).





> 8th    Guerrero Jr. singled to left, Davis scored, Bichette to second, Semien to third.
> 
> 8th    Hernández reached on infield single to first, Semien scored, Guerrero Jr. to second, Bichette to third.
> 
> 8th    Biggio walked, Bichette scored, Hernández to second, Guerrero Jr. to third.





Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today claimed RHP Jay Flaa off waivers from the Baltimore Orioles. Atlanta’s 40-man roster is now full.

2:00 PM · May 11, 2021




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/tanner-roark-braves-minor-league-deal 



> Braves have agreed to a Minor League deal with veteran right-hander Tanner Roark, a source told MLB.com's Mark Feinsand on Monday. The team has not confirmed the deal.





> Roark had a 6.43 ERA in three games (one start) for the Blue Jays this season before he was released on May 3. The 34-year-old was on the second year of a two-year, $24 million deal he signed with Toronto before the 2020 season.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...n-right-hander-tanner-roark-minor-league-deal

4:49 PM ET



> Right-hander Tanner Roark has signed a minor league contract with the Atlanta Braves.
> 
> The 34-year-old was designated for assignment by the Toronto Blue Jays on April 30 with a 6.43 ERA in one start and two relief appearances.





> In another move on Tuesday, the Braves claimed 28-year-old right-hander Jay Flaa on waivers from the Baltimore Orioles. Flaa appeared in only one game for Baltimore, recording four outs with no hits and two walks allowed, before he was designated for assignment on Saturday.


----------



## westcobbdog

Went last night, we were cruising into the 6th. Snit left Bryce in 1 inning too long and he gave up a 2 run dinger, then the bullpen took over and got rocked.


----------



## biggdogg

I am still not a fan of Minter's. Someone that can throw as hard as he does with that much movement shouldn't be so God-awful inconsistent.


----------



## LEGHORN

It’s frustrating cause no matter what is happening, the game doesn’t  really start for them until after the 6th inning. Never know if the bullpen will hold or blow it. And good lord can someone tell Webb he needs to cover HP and bases in certain situations!! They teach that at 9u!


----------



## Doboy Dawg

LEGHORN said:


> It’s frustrating cause no matter what is happening, the game doesn’t  really start for them until after the 6th inning. Never know if the bullpen will hold or blow it. And good lord can someone tell Webb he needs to cover HP and bases in certain situations!! They teach that at 9u!



I think Webb saw the cardboard cutout in the stands and thought it was Freddie!  My son played catcher on his rec league and travel league teams.  It was amazing how those boys at that age are taught what base to back up on what play.

Webb should be pitching in the minor leagues until he can learn that a pitcher sometimes needs to leave the mound and cover a base.


----------



## westcobbdog

With Freddie in on that ball that’s his play at home, not the pitcher to cover first.


----------



## Duff

westcobbdog said:


> With Freddie in on that ball that’s his play at home, not the pitcher to cover first.



Say what?  Pitcher always covers first. 

Freddie didn’t have a chance at home. Totally on Webb


----------



## Duff

How much longer can Snit keep running Pache out there?  Horrible. 

Not a big Camargo fan, but I’d take him somewhere on the field minus Pache


----------



## Duff

And For the love of Pete. Please cut Tomlin and Jackson


----------



## LEGHORN

Like I said, game doesn’t start until somewhere in the 6th inning. And after that the bets are stacked against the Braves. They just suck so bad late game


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

What a pain having the bullpen give away another game & Braves bats not delivering runs to lose the game & series.

Disappointing with Soroka's injury requiring more surgery to find what's not right in his recovery process.

Early game Thursday at 12:20.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227603

Box Score



> 5th    Contreras homered to left (463 feet).





> 6th    Semien doubled to left, Biggio scored.
> 
> 7th    Hernández homered to center (404 feet).
> 
> 9th    Hernández homered to left center (464 feet), Bichette scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mike-soroka-surgery

*Soroka (Achilles) needs exploratory surgery*

May 12th, 2021


----------



## westcobbdog

Duff said:


> Say what?  Pitcher always covers first.
> 
> Freddie didn’t have a chance at home. Totally on Webb[/QUOTE
> 
> Heard Frenchy’s interview where he said on air that was the pitchers play to cover, but 3 diff Braves pitchers sent him a text saying nah that was the first basemen’s ball to go home with.


----------



## antharper

Bottom line is the bullpen sucks . And it don’t matter because they can’t score . And I’m about sick of Ozunas stupid selfie once a week or two . And Freeman needs to be playing like he wants a new contract . He couldn’t hit a ball off a tee .


----------



## DannyW

antharper said:


> Bottom line is the bullpen sucks . And it don’t matter because they can’t score . And I’m about sick of Ozunas stupid selfie once a week or two . And Freeman needs to be playing like he wants a new contract . He couldn’t hit a ball off a tee .



And Ozuna really screwed up the double steal last night by not taking a pitch. His at  bat went from just needing to put the ball in play to score a run, to needing to get a hit. Big difference.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Braves won’t win a World Series as long as they’re owned by liberty media. This bullpen is ATROCIOUS


----------



## Dustin Pate

Between injuries and the bullpen, the Braves have a major dumpster fire erupting.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, Braves ended another losing streak in their camo hats despite the bullpen trying to give the game away again. 

Good to get Heredia back from the IL. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227617 

Box Score



> 2nd    Urías singled to shallow left center, García scored.
> 
> 3rd    Riley reached on infield single to shortstop, Adrianza scored and Ozuna scored, Swanson to third.





> 5th    Ozuna homered to center (439 feet).
> 
> 5th    Albies homered to center (425 feet).





> 7th    Swanson sacrificed to first, Freeman scored, Ozuna to second.
> 
> 8th    Inciarte reached on infield single to third, Contreras scored.





> 9th    Urías homered to center (409 feet).
> 
> 9th    Piña homered to left (398 feet).





Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today returned OF Guillermo Heredia from his rehabilitation assignment, reinstated him from the 10-day injured list and optioned INF Johan Camargo to Triple-A Gwinnett.

12:03 PM · May 15, 2021


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice road series & game win for the Braves. Appears the strikeout bug was in the air for Atlanta batters having Swanson with 3-K's, Riley with 4-K's, & Anderson with 3-K's. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227632

Box Score 



> WIN
> I. Anderson(3-1)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 4 BB





> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-4, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> W. Contreras ATL - C
> 2-3, HR, RBI





> 1st - Albies doubled to deep left, Freeman scored, Ozuna to third.
> 
> 1st - Swanson hit sacrifice fly to center, Ozuna scored, Albies to third.





> 2nd - Freeman homered to center (415 feet), Adrianza scored.





> 7th - Urías hit sacrifice fly to left, Vogelbach scored.





> 8th -  Contreras homered to center (408 feet).


----------



## LEGHORN

Geez, what a bonehead Ynoa is. Braves best pitcher so far this season broke his pitching hand by punching something out of frustration yesterday. What an idiot.


----------



## mizzippi jb

LEGHORN said:


> Geez, what a bonehead Ynoa is. Braves best pitcher so far this season broke his pitching hand by punching something out of frustration yesterday. What an idiot.


Yeah.... They ought to be able to withhold salary for stuff like that


----------



## mizzippi jb

Why is Jacob Webb still allowed in trust park?


----------



## LEGHORN

He is sooo bad.


----------



## dixiecutter

mizzippi jb said:


> Why is Jacob Webb still allowed in trust park?


Whole team = kids trying to make the cut. Sick of it. Why is Snitker allowed in the park?


----------



## biggdogg

dixiecutter said:


> Whole team = kids trying to make the cut. Sick of it. Why is Snitker allowed in the park?



It's always easy to blame the manager. Name any manager that could do better with that pen, half the ML roster on IL and Morton and Smyly cashing unearned checks. I'll wait...

AA made some major mistakes with the pen. Hopefully Greene is ready soon and solidifies it. But he bought into the season Minter had last year and gambled on the wrong closer.


----------



## dixiecutter

biggdogg said:


> It's always easy to blame the manager. Name any manager that could do better with that pen, half the ML roster on IL and Morton and Smyly cashing unearned checks. I'll wait...
> 
> AA made some major mistakes with the pen. Hopefully Greene is ready soon and solidifies it. But he bought into the season Minter had last year and gambled on the wrong closer.


I blame him for their approach at the plate.


----------



## Whitefeather

dixiecutter said:


> I blame him for their approach at the plate.



I like Snitker but I’m having Deja vu with Bobby Cox again. Hate to see this young talent wasted in 2-3 years without having a ring.


----------



## LEGHORN

Same ole Bravos


----------



## antharper

Melancon is sure looking good this season !


----------



## biggdogg

antharper said:


> Melancon is sure looking good this season !


Yes, yes he is. 13 of 14 in saves if I recall and making roughly 1/3 what the Braves are paying Smith...


----------



## mizzippi jb

What sort of plague or disease is going through the bullpen?  Whoever comes up after the starter throws a gem... (tonight's bum djour Minter) sucks


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win with Acuna's walk-off HR to avoid the sweep.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227695

Box Score



> WIN
> W. Smith(1-4)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB





> C. Morton ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, ER, 2 H
> 
> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-3, 2 2B, 2 R





> 4th - Villar homered to right (431 feet).





> 5th - Heredia singled to right center, Riley scored, Contreras to second.
> 
> 5th - Morton singled to center, Contreras scored, Heredia to third.
> 
> 5th - Acuña Jr. walked, Heredia scored on Peterson wild pitch, Morton to second.





> 7th - Peraza doubled to left, Do. Smith scored, McCann to third.
> 
> 7th - Nido singled to right center, McCann scored and Peraza scored.





> 8th - Contreras singled to right, Riley scored, Swanson to second.





> 9th - Acuña Jr. homered to center.


----------



## Coenen

We went last night. Fun time. Nice of the Braves to take advantage of that bum reliever the Mets left out there for the ninth. Maybe they'll see fit to string a few of these together.

EDIT: PBR at Goldberg's is $3 a glass now instead of $2, thanks Corona.


----------



## biggdogg

At least on the bright side, the whole division stinks and no one is pulling away. So hopefully the Braves should still be in the division mix by the trade deadline and can fix that God-awful pen. And maybe pick up another starter...


----------



## Coenen

Bullpen guys are so streaky these days, it's wild. Every year "lockdown" guys totally lose it, and nobodies from nowhere show up unhittable. 

Past performance is no guarantee of future results.


----------



## antharper

Braves have more problems than pitching ! To many 220 batting averages . And goodness at the strike outs


----------



## treemanjohn

mizzippi jb said:


> What sort of plague or disease is going through the bullpen?


Snitker. Hes terrible


----------



## biggdogg

antharper said:


> Braves have more problems than pitching ! To many 220 batting averages . And goodness at the strike outs



Unfortunately that isn't just limited to the Braves. I can't stand the current trend of homeruns or bust. Hitters seem to have no clue how to put the ball in play anymore. It's all about exit velo (God I hate that stat...) and launch angle anymore. ABC baseball seems to have all but disappeared.



treemanjohn said:


> Snitker. Hes terrible



Snit plays with the cards he's been dealt. AA is the one that put those duds in the pen and let Melancon, O'Day and Greene walk. He may have dodged a bullet when he was able to re-sign Greene, assuming the extended offseason doesn't hurt him.


----------



## antharper

Swanson must of got the dirt out of his eyes !


----------



## LEGHORN

Pirates got thoughts of a “get right” series with Braves, same thing Braves thought about them. Their 2B Frazier is a hitting machine.


----------



## antharper

Bats came alive tonight ! Glad they didn’t put Luke in in the 9th ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to have a fun win once in a while.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-hits-grand-slam-in-rout

*Braves smash home runs, history books*

*Atlanta becomes 1st team to hit at least 7 HRs and 2 grand slams*

1:20 AM EDT




https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...s-make-mlb-history-7-homer-game-2-grand-slams

*Atlanta Braves make MLB history with 7-homer game with two grand slams*



> Ronald Acuna Jr. hit a grand slam in the second inning off Tyler Anderson, pinch hitter Ehire Adrianza added another slam in the eighth





> Riley homered twice for his first multihomer game, and Ozzie Albies, Marcell Ozuna and Dansby Swanson also went deep for the Braves, who became the first team in major league history to have seven or more homers in a game that included two slams





> sixth seven-homer game in Braves history, and the 20 runs were the most a team has scored in a game this season






https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227721

May 21, 2021

Box Score



> WIN
> I. Anderson(4-1)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 0 BB





> 1st - Albies doubled to deep center, Acuña Jr. scored.
> 
> 2nd - Acuña Jr. homered to right (355 feet), Swanson scored, K. Smith scored and Heredia scored.
> 
> 4th - Acuña Jr. hit sacrifice fly to left, Heredia scored.





> 5th - Albies homered to left center (409 feet), Ozuna scored.
> 
> 5th - Riley homered to left (419 feet).





> 6th - Ozuna homered to left (361 feet).





> 7th - Riley homered to left center (404 feet).
> 
> 7th - Swanson homered to center (435 feet).





> 8th - Riley hit sacrifice fly to center, Freeman scored, Ozuna to third.
> 
> 8th - K. Smith singled to left, Ozuna scored, Swanson to second, Albies to third.
> 
> 8th - Heredia singled to center, Albies scored, K. Smith to second, Swanson to third.





> 8th - Adrianza homered to right (399 feet), Swanson scored, K. Smith scored and Heredia scored.
> 
> 8th - Ozuna doubled to deep center, Freeman scored.





> 9th - Craig reached on infield single to shortstop, González scored, Gamel to second.










































May 20 below:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice of the Braves to tease us with another win & tie 2nd place in the division.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227736

Box Score



> WIN
> B. Wilson(2-2)
> 6.2 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 2 BB





> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 2-4, 2 HR, 3 RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-2, RBI, 2 R





> 1st    Acuña Jr. homered to left (404 feet).
> 
> 1st    Riley singled to center, Freeman scored.





> 2nd    Freeman singled to left center, Inciarte scored, Wilson to second.
> 
> 3rd    Perez homered to right (389 feet).





> 5th    Albies homered to right (395 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 7th    Albies homered to left center (400 feet).


















https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/transactions

Date   Transaction



> 05/22/21 - Atlanta Braves optioned RHP Jacob Webb to Gwinnett Stripers.
> 
> 05/22/21 -  Atlanta Braves recalled RHP Bryse Wilson from Gwinnett Stripers.





> 05/22/21 - Arizona Diamondbacks traded RHP Yoan Lopez to Atlanta Braves for CF Deivi Estrada.


----------



## antharper

Another great game ! Now see if they can keep it going against Red Sox then the Mets


----------



## Whitefeather

If the weren’t for the bullpen, they’d be up by 10 games now.


----------



## antharper

Whitefeather said:


> If the weren’t for the bullpen, they’d be up by 10 games now.


No doubt ! Hopefully they’ll get it straightened out soon


----------



## Whitefeather

Snitker is letting the starters go longer it seems but it’s easy to do when you’re hitting 4 home runs a game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good game & series win with nice payback since Braves lost each spring training game against the Pirates.  Monday & Thursday are days off for Atlanta, but hope they do not cool off with them still tied for 2nd place & 1.5-games behind 1st place in the division.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227751

Box Score



> WIN
> M. Fried(2-2)
> 7.0 IP, 1 ER, 2 K, 3 BB





> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-4, 2 HR, 5 RBI
> 
> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 1-3, HR, 2 RBI





> 1st - Reynolds doubled to left, Newman scored.
> 
> 1st - Riley homered to center (404 feet), Ozuna scored and Albies scored.





> 3rd - Riley homered to right center (394 feet), Albies scored.
> 
> 6th - Swanson homered to left (398 feet), Albies scored.


----------



## treemanjohn

Whitefeather said:


> Snitker is letting the starters go longer it seems but it’s easy to do when you’re hitting 4 home runs a game.


Snitker is the worst about platooning pitchers. Thats what gets the team in trouble. Pitchers from day to day need time to settle in. Why bother when you know in advance that your being pulled in 4 or 5 innings


----------



## westcobbdog

treemanjohn said:


> Snitker is the worst about platooning pitchers. Thats what gets the team in trouble. Pitchers from day to day need time to settle in. Why bother when you know in advance that your being pulled in 4 or 5 innings


Tree you know your baseball but I think Snit is just trying to play with the cards he has been dealt. Cheap Liberty Media.


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> Snitker is the worst about platooning pitchers. Thats what gets the team in trouble. Pitchers from day to day need time to settle in. Why bother when you know in advance that your being pulled in 4 or 5 innings



While I will agree to an extent that he has pulled the starter too early, especially given the state of the bullpen, more often than not the starter got pulled in the 4th because he had put the team down by a touchdown at that point (Smyly and Morton being the chronic offenders...). It does seem that Smyly and Morton are getting on track. 

Then there is the league wide problem of the mystical 100 pitch threshold and not letting a pitcher face a lineup a third time. I despise both schools of thought, but it's the entire league, not just the Braves. Sign of the times I guess.


----------



## westcobbdog

The next few series will tell us exactly where we stand, not whipping up on the pirates.


----------



## GTMODawg

My son and I were at the game Friday night and I don't know if I have ever enjoyed a Braves game any more....it was just down right fun LOL.  Talk about a launching pad!

This is the first time I had been to the new ball park and it is so far and away superior to The Ted it ain't even close.  I was more impressed with Fulton County Stadium than I ever was with Turner Field.  I still don't like the Atlanta Braves playing in Smyrna, Georgia but the area is a blast....anyone who hasn't been owes it to themselves to do so. We got there about 2 hours before the game started because my son has been bragging about Burn and wanted us to check it out together.  Good cigar lounge almost at the entrance to the stadium.  We left Buckhead at 430 (last minute decision to go to game) and was at Burn by 5...on a Friday afternoon!  Traffic was the reason I thought moving to Smyrna was a bad idea and I still ain't convinced but it wasn't evident Friday.  Paid $40 to park, which nearly gave me a stroke LOL, but we were within 1 block of Burn and 2 blocks from the stadium.  Took about 25 minutes back to Buckhead after the game...again, almost no traffic.  I will definitely be back....I stayed away from Turner Field for the most part because it was just bad, but the new ball park and surrounds are great...even if they are in Smyrna LOL....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good win for the Braves, but Mets & Phillies won, too. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227762

Box Score 



> WIN
> C. Morton(3-2)
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 9 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(8)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB





> C. Morton ATL - SP
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 H
> 
> P. Sandoval ATL - 3B
> 3-4, R





> 1st    Devers hit by pitch, E. Hernández scored, Martinez to second, Verdugo to third.





> 3rd    Ozuna doubled to deep center, Contreras scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 3rd    Albies grounded into fielder's choice to right, Freeman scored, Ozuna out at third.





> 6th    Acuña Jr. doubled to left, Sandoval scored, Contreras to third.


----------



## Coenen

.500

Starting to come together Pepper, starting to come together.


----------



## Whitefeather

"Starting to come together Pepper" -Lou Brown


----------



## Duff

Man, the hits just coming. Looks like Ozuna will be history. 

https://accesswdun.com/article/2021/5/1009349


----------



## Whitefeather

Bye Felicia ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

It's taken me this long into the season to realize that we ain't gonna be last yrs team..... Don't think we got a chance at the east this yr.   Probably not much shot at a wildcard


----------



## Duff

Yep, same here JB. And I agree


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Man, the hits just coming. Looks like Ozuna will be history.
> 
> https://accesswdun.com/article/2021/5/1009349



I don't know what to think about this...I was all hacked off at Marcell beating his wife until I got to the end of the article, and then discovered that a year ago SHE was arrested for doing the same thing to HIM!

Regardless, I was raised to believe that a man never physically touches his wife in anger.

The only thing I know for certain is that incident is likely to cost them both $60+ million.

Bye bye Marcell.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gonna be tough for Ozuna to complete his new 5-year contract if he's locked up.  Looks like this is even crazier than going head first to reach a base.  Disappointing when players refuse to use common sense to keep their careers going forward, unfortunately.

Appears Braves are too good at holding onto their losing record this season, refusing to get an above 0.500 winning record.  Even before reaching a third of the regular season, losing gets old quickly.


----------



## DannyW

Predict this is the way the Ozuna situation plays out...

Wife refuses to press charges in hopes of protecting her half of the $60+ million contract. Says her and Marcell kissed and promised to never do that again. MLB has zero sympathy and suspends Marcell for the rest of this year and for all of 2022.

Braves cut Marcell loose citing some "unable to perform" clause in his contract. Marcell joins the 2023 free agent class and attempts comeback at age 36. Because of his age, the history of domestic abuse, and his sitting out for nearly two seasons, no one makes him an offer. Finally, a week before the 2023 season starts, the Detroit Tiger offer him a highly restrictive contract for $1 million to be their DH.

Marcell accepts it and by June fails to get his average over .200 and leads the team in strike outs. Detroit designates him for assignment and no one claims him. The end.

He gone.


----------



## DannyW

Uh-oh...more bad news for Marcell. It seems that the wife doesn't have control after all on pressing charges. Under GA law, if officers witness the abuse, THEY decide whether or not to proceed with charges:

_"Both charges fall under Georgia’s Family Violence Act, which states charges cannot be dropped by an alleged victim in a case once it has been submitted by the law enforcement agency to the prosecutor.

*Additionally, prosecution will proceed “without victim cooperation if there is deemed to be sufficient independent evidence to prove the elements of the crime(s) without the victim's full involvement.”*_


----------



## James12

They sure made a good decision not signing JD in 20’, looks more and more like a smart move every day.  

Why hasn’t Freddie re-upped yet?  Hopefully that happens soon.


----------



## DannyW

James12 said:


> They sure made a good decision not signing JD in 20’, looks more and more like a smart move every day.
> 
> Why hasn’t Freddie re-upped yet?  Hopefully that happens soon.



Yes...the Twins have played 103 games since they signed JD to a 4 yr/$92 million contract. He has played in only 69 of those games contributing 11 HR's and 31 RBI's.

With Ozuna's contract soon to be off the books, the Brave's will have more flexibility to re-sign Freddie. But he has repeatedly stated that he does not want the distraction of a contract negotiation during the season. I am not worried...I think Freddie will be one of those rare players who are a one-teamer for their career.


----------



## westcobbdog

Well we sure could use one Adam Duvall about right now, and he isn’t gonna karate chop his wife in the neck either.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Well we sure could use one Adam Duvall about right now, and he isn’t gonna karate chop his wife in the neck either.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Snitker blames game loss on "bad vibes from the git go" in post-game interview.  Kinda describes this season so far.


----------



## DannyW

Is Strasburg done? I almost felt sorry for him serving up 90 MPH fastballs...


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Is Strasburg done? I almost felt sorry for him serving up 90 MPH fastballs...



He is having an MRI today. He was having his shoulder worked on in the tunnel before the game. I have no idea why The Nats manager sent him out in the first place.


----------



## mizzippi jb

This thread is slowing down.... Not much to cheer about of late


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves have chosen their path as losers to keep their losing record. 

On the bright side, 1st place NY Mets have lost 2-games in a row & lost 3 of the last 4 games to help Atlanta stay in 2nd place for now.


----------



## antharper

I texted a friend last night and said “The Braves suck “ his response back was , Give them a little break, some of them is in jail .


----------



## biggdogg

If Freeman catches fire, watch out. That's my hope anyway....


----------



## antharper

biggdogg said:


> If Freeman catches fire, watch out. That's my hope anyway....


I hope you are right ! With that swinging bunt hit he just got , that’s the first time I’ve seen him laughing or smiling in a while .


----------



## Whitefeather

I just can’t figure this team out. I don’t know if it’s injuries, bullpen, or Snitzer, but they just can’t get on a roll like last couple of seasons. They’d better wake up or it’s gonna be a long summer. There’s too much talent for this.


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> If Freeman catches fire, watch out. That's my hope anyway....


The Braves keep hanging that contract over his head.... he's got a lot on his mind

Snitker sucks. Some of yall are coming around


----------



## Whitefeather

Snitker is Bobby Cox 2.0


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite Braves 4-errors, nice win for Atlanta.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227923

June 5, 2021

Box Score



> WIN
> C. Morton (5-2)
> 5.0 IP, 2 ER, 5 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith (10)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 0 BB





> A. Almonte ATL - RF
> 1-1, HR, RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-3, RBI, R





> 1st - Betts scored, Bellinger to second on pickoff error by pitcher Morton.





> 3rd - Freeman singled to center, Heredia scored, Freeman to second, Acuña Jr. to third.
> 
> 3rd - Albies doubled to left, Acuña Jr. scored and Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd - Swanson doubled to left center, Albies scored and Riley scored.





> 4th - Beaty singled to center, Bellinger scored, Taylor to second.
> 
> 4th - McKinstry grounded into double play, shortstop to first, Taylor scored, Lux out at second, Beaty to third.
> 
> 4th - Beaty scored on error, Barnes safe at first on throwing error by shortstop Swanson.





> 7th - Almonte homered to right (353 feet).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gonna miss not having Austin Riley's bat in today's game starting lineup despite his recent rise in errors.

Welcome back Shane Greene to today's bullpen.



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves


10:51 AM · Jun 5, 2021

The #Braves today recalled RHP Jacob Webb to Atlanta and placed LHP Grant Dayton on the 10-day injured list with left shoulder inflammation.


9:26 AM · Jun 6, 2021

The #Braves today recalled RHP Shane Greene to Atlanta after optioning RHP Jacob Webb to Triple-A Gwinnett following last night’s game.


9:39 AM · Jun 6, 2021

Here is today's #Braves lineup for the series finale vs. the Dodgers.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Wow.... Took a 3 gamer against the dodgers.


----------



## westcobbdog

Quietly Smith has converted what 11 save opps in a row. 
Fried was very strong today, too. I ain't giving up ( on playing over .500 ball )


----------



## antharper

Hopefully Green picks up where he left off , not where he started


----------



## biggdogg

mizzippi jb said:


> Wow.... Took a 3 gamer against the dodgers.



Unfortunately the Padres didn't hold up their end and dropped 2 of 3 to the Mets. So no ground made up. Hopefully we win the Phithies series and start pushing them back to the back of the pack with the Nats...


----------



## DannyW

What I am seeing is a bunch of talented individuals struggling to find their identity as a TEAM. There are at least 8 players on the 26 man roster who weren't on the roster last year. And 3 of the 8 fielding positions in yesterday's lineup were new guys. That's a lot.

What the Braves need is a mini-streak where they go 7-3 or 8-2.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Encouraging game & series win for the Braves, but no telling if this is the spark needed to get them going with more consistent winning momentum to eventually challenge 1st place NY Mets.

Hope Atlanta does not cool off too much on their Monday day off.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227938

Box Score



> WIN
> M. Fried(3-3)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(11)
> 1.0 IP, 1 ER, 1 K, 0 BB





> 2nd  - Almonte doubled to deep center, Swanson scored.
> 
> 3rd  - Albies doubled to deep center, Freeman scored.





> 4th  - Pujols singled to right, Turner scored.





> 6th -  Inciarte singled to right center, Almonte scored, Adrianza to second.
> 
> 8th -  Inciarte hit sacrifice fly to left, Heredia scored.





> 9th  - Pujols homered to left (402 feet).


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> What I am seeing is a bunch of talented individuals struggling to find their identity as a TEAM. There are at least 8 players on the 26 man roster who weren't on the roster last year. And 3 of the 8 fielding positions in yesterday's lineup were new guys. That's a lot.
> 
> What the Braves need is a mini-streak where they go 7-3 or 8-2.



I agree. And Freeman's struggles combined with losing d'Arnaud and Soroka right out of the gate and Ynoa to youthful stupidity doesn't help matters.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> I agree. And Freeman's struggles combined with losing d'Arnaud and Soroka right out of the gate and Ynoa to youthful stupidity doesn't help matters.



Yeah...and now they don't even have a team slogan. I haven't seen anyone do the mix-it-up thingy since Marcell was arrested. Between Marcell and all the injuries they have had their share of adversity this season.

I think Freeman's slump is a combination of pressure mixed in with bad luck. Did you see that lineout to first in the first inning yesterday? A couple of feet in either direction and at worst it would have been men on 2nd and 3rd with no outs. Instead, Puhols stuck out his glove, mostly in self defense, caught the ball and stepped on the bag to double up Acuna. 

As the de facto team leader, Freeman probably feels like it's up to him to get the team going. He is pressing instead of letting the game come to him. I'm confident he will figure it out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves to move beyond their losing record to an even 0.500 record, while 1st place NY Mets lose & only 2.5-games ahead of Atlanta.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401227949

Box Score



> Braves
> 29-29, 12-12 AWAY, 17-17 HOME





> 1st - Riley doubled to deep right center, Albies scored.
> 
> 3rd - Acuña Jr. homered to left (460 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Nola sacrificed to pitcher, Bohm scored, Torreyes to second.





> 4th - Contreras homered to right center (397 feet).
> 
> 4th - Harper homered to right (410 feet).





> 5th - Freeman singled to center, Acuña Jr. scored on error, Freeman safe at second on fielding error by center fielder Herrera.
> 
> 5th - Segura doubled to deep center, L. Williams scored.





> 6th - Realmuto homered to right (344 feet).
> 
> 6th - Miller singled to center, Bohm scored, Torreyes to second.





> 8th - Riley homered to left center (403 feet).
> 
> 8th - Contreras singled to center, Swanson scored, Almonte to second.





> 8th - Heredia grounded into fielder's choice to pitcher, Almonte scored on error, Contreras safe at second on throwing error by pitcher Coonrod.
> 
> 8th - Acuña Jr. singled to left, Contreras scored and Heredia scored.


----------



## DannyW

What a disappointing finish to last nights game. I knew the minute the announcer said "the Braves are 25-0 when they lead after 8 innings" that he had jinxed it.

Well they are 25-1 now...thanks a lot Chip Carey.


----------



## biggdogg

The Braves bats had at least a half dozen opportunities to blow the Philthies out long before the Fresh Prince of Bel Air tossed that cement mixer up to the rookie...


----------



## DannyW

And I thought the loss yesterday was painful...

Question: Does the Phillies pitcher, Alvardo, get credit for both a blown save AND a win??? Seems impossible but he did both.


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> And I thought the loss yesterday was painful...
> 
> Question: Does the Phillies pitcher, Alvardo, get credit for both a blown save AND a win??? Seems impossible but he did both.


I didn't watch the game, but you can't get both


----------



## doenightmare

This year just as soon as you think the Braves have turned the corner - it's one step forward, 2 steps backwards.


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> I didn't watch the game, but you can't get both



Thinking back on it, the game was tied 1-1 going into the 10th, so it wasn't a save situation. So no blown save.

AA has to do something with the bullpen. It's a dumpster fire right now.


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> AA has to do something with the bullpen. It's a dumpster fire right now.


AA needs to fire Snitker.


----------



## mizzippi jb

1 guy above 300 on the roster.  Riley.   Pitching after the starter exits is horrible.  Not the team of 2020


----------



## Doboy Dawg

They’re like 1W-10L in extra inning games this year. The blowpen is a disaster.

The starting pitcher can throw a gem of a game, and then the blowpen comes in to give it up, rinse and repeat Bobby Cox V.2

They need to let those pitchers throw more than 100 pitches when they’re on their A game.


----------



## Duff

Painful


----------



## biggdogg

"Fire Snitker". Typical fall back response. And replace him with whom? Maybe bring Buck Showalter or Bobby Valentine out of retirement?

The pen is hot garbage. AA signed em, Snicker has to deal with em. His two best starters are on the shelf, one of which won't pitch at all in '21. Had he left the starter (Anderson, a rookie, yesterday. And Davidson, in his 4th career ML start the day before.) in longer and the starter coughed up the lead, it'd be  the same response, "fire Snitker"...

I'm more aggravated that AA threw all his chips in on the Fresh Prince being the closer, while the closer he didn't even attempt to re-sign is leading the majors in saves. For a third of what Smith is making...


----------



## Stob

I am not sure at this point that I understand what is wrong with baseball this year, much less the Braves. Pitching and changes to the ball, homers vs hits, catchers catching on their knees, winning by 10 runs one night and losing by the same margin the next. 

I believe that the Braves figure it out and also believe that top teams currently (most with mediocre records) will find themselves in the same spots as the struggling teams come August. 

Something is aloof but can't quote put my finger on it. If I had to guess, conditioning.


----------



## westcobbdog

Stob said:


> I am not sure at this point that I understand what is wrong with baseball this year, much less the Braves. Pitching and changes to the ball, homers vs hits, catchers catching on their knees, winning by 10 runs one night and losing by the same margin the next.
> 
> I believe that the Braves figure it out and also believe that top teams currently (most with mediocre records) will find themselves in the same spots as the struggling teams come August.
> 
> Something is aloof but can't quote put my finger on it. If I had to guess, conditioning.


Not conditioning it’s a team lacking quality bats and arms. Letting Melancon go with no real closer lined up hurt. Our starting pitching has been shuffled in and out and mostly injured. Freddie is way off offensively and our power OF bat is gone, too. Thank God Acuna is under contract for a while.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough Saturday games are not encouraging for the Braves where 3rd place Atlanta loses 4th game in a row & is now 6-games behind 1st place Mets who just beat the Padres twice & have won 3 straight games, as 2nd place Phillies have also won 3 straight games, while the last place Nats beat the Giants & split a doubleheader with them, & 4th place Marlins are only a game behind the Braves.


----------



## DannyW

Those preseason projections for Braves getting 82-84 wins, which we all scoffed at, are looking rather optimistic right now. Can't hit, can't pitch, and the manager is shrugging his shoulders and saying "I don't know" at the post game press conferences.

During the game the other night, Friday I think, the catcher completely whiffed on two perfectly catchable balls. The ump behind the plate at Braves games needs combat pay.

It's like a 2021 version of the bad news bears. 

Snitker needs to sit some people and completely shake up the order after Acuna.


----------



## biggdogg

Two wins in the last week. Both won by Smyly, easily the worst starter on the staff by a wide margin. Go figure...


----------



## biggdogg

Two games in a row scoring 8 runs... and lost both. The bullpen is hot garbage and Minter is the week old chicken guts in the bottom of the bag.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Groundhog day..... Over and over and over. 
Everybody above us in the division winning and we're sinking


----------



## treemanjohn

Boy those managerial decisions are fantastic


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Appears the Braves are settling in & getting too comfortable with their losing record & 7.5-games behind 1st place tied with the Nats & 5-games below 0.500 as Atlanta slip further down.

Yesterday around lunchtime, sports radio had an interesting interview with AA.

BTW, way to go Atlanta Hawks with coming back from being 26-pts. down to get the win in the playoffs.


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Appears the Braves are settling in & getting too comfortable with their losing record & 7.5-games behind 1st place tied with the Nats & 5-games below 0.500 as Atlanta slip further down.
> 
> Yesterday around lunchtime, sports radio had an interesting interview with AA.
> 
> BTW, way to go Atlanta Hawks with coming back from being 26-pts. down to get the win in the playoffs.



Yep. Said he was given the financial flexibility he needs to address the roster needs. Problem is, if he doesn't start addressing them soon, the Braves will be buried in the standings. Need a starter, closer, set-up and middle relief and a bat in the outfield.

He did say that he feels Soroka and d'Arnaud could back by mid August and Ynoa by mid to late July.


----------



## mizzippi jb

So we just recalled Jacob Webb. ?. And Luke Jackson is the best reliever /closer/whatever we got going out of the pen right now and we use him to clean up messes or pitch some garbage time low leverage junk.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> Yep. Said he was given the financial flexibility he needs to address the roster needs. Problem is, if he doesn't start addressing them soon, the Braves will be buried in the standings. Need a starter, closer, set-up and middle relief and a bat in the outfield.
> 
> He did say that he feels Soroka and d'Arnaud could back by mid August and Ynoa by mid to late July.



Thanks for the updates.  I did not get a chance to catch the 24-min. interview but they posted the video on their youtube channel instead of the regular podcast.  Pre-game this evening mentioned Soroka getting back to his rehab where he left off earlier.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

mizzippi jb said:


> So we just recalled Jacob Webb. ?. And Luke Jackson is the best reliever /closer/whatever we got going out of the pen right now and we use him to clean up messes or pitch some garbage time low leverage junk.



Despite Luke Jackson making lots of us nervous when brought into the game, he is posting some decent numbers according to Braves retweeting the post below. 



Twitter: 

Kevin McAlpin
@KevinMcAlpin

Luke Jackson's last 13 outings: 11.1 IP, 6 H, 0 ER, 3 BB, 12 K.

In 28 appearances this season, Jackson has posted a 1.07 ERA. He's been good. He's been really, really good.


10:00 PM · June 15, 2021


----------



## mizzippi jb

And yet he's pitching garbage duty


----------



## DannyW

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Despite Luke Jackson making lots of us nervous when brought into the game, he is posting some decent numbers according to Braves retweeting the post below.
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter:
> 
> Kevin McAlpin
> @KevinMcAlpin
> 
> Luke Jackson's last 13 outings: 11.1 IP, 6 H, 0 ER, 3 BB, 12 K.
> 
> In 28 appearances this season, Jackson has posted a 1.07 ERA. He's been good. He's been really, really good.
> 
> 
> 10:00 PM · June 15, 2021



It's the haircut....


----------



## biggdogg

Last night Morton told the pen to just sit down, shut up and watch..


----------



## biggdogg

Jackson has been the only reliable arm in the pen all season. Although he tends to put a lot of runners on base, over the last three years, he has been the most consistent coming out of the pen. Newcomb is the only other reliever even close. He had a couple stinkers when he came of the IL with no rehab assignment, but otherwise has been solid this season. And those are the two that most Braves fans want run out of town...

Minter got all kinds of hype after the season he had last year. But beyond that one fluke of a season, he is still the same dumpster fire he has always been.


----------



## DannyW

Besides Acuna, one bright spot this season has been Ian Anderson. (I am looking for positives here, however difficult they be to find!) Including last year's playoffs, where he was electric with a .96 ERA, the guy now has 23 career starts and a 3.07 ERA.

He has been a little inconsistent this year, one night throwing 6+ scoreless innings and the next allowing 4 earned runs in 4 innings, but you have to expect that with a young pitcher who has less than a full season of career starts. I am hopeful that as he continues to learn his trade he will become a strong #1 type starter in a couple of years.


----------



## biggdogg

Two doubleheader splits with two 1-0 wins in two days. Both wins on Acuna solo shots. Need to take the last two games from the Mets.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With the Braves having 7 out of 11 games against the 1st place Mets, Atlanta will be doing good if they can split this 4-game road series, then try to get more wins in the 4-game Reds road series, & come home to get a win against the Mets in the 3-game series.


----------



## biggdogg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> With the Braves having 7 out of 11 games against the 1st place Mets, Atlanta will be doing good if they can split this 4-game road series, then try to get more wins in the 4-game Reds road series, & come home to get a win against the Mets in the 3-game series.



The Reds are in a slump, so the Braves need to capitalize on that series. And I believe they will miss Wheeler in this series, so they really should take 3 of 4.


----------



## treemanjohn

Hey I got a good idea. Lets bring in Shane Greene and follow with Luke Jackson...... Stealing money


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

biggdogg said:


> The Reds are in a slump, so the Braves need to capitalize on that series. And I believe they will miss Wheeler in this series, so they really should take 3 of 4.



This season we should never count on the Braves to do what they really should do or else we will continue to be majorly disappointed, at least until they create a new recent history with sustained winning momentum. Nice missing Wheeler. Good to be treated to highlights like Acuna reaching 100-HR's in his career, Morton getting his 100th-win in his career, & at least splitting this series with a 2nd win against 1st place Mets.  Looks like Atlanta is in a 3-way tie for 2nd place & being 4.0 games behind 1st & 2-games below 0.500.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive Braves win over NY Mets as Atlanta delivers 20-runs & 20-hits. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228252

June 30, 2021

Box Score


----------



## Duff

I got $5 says they don't score 20 tonight


----------



## treemanjohn

Duff said:


> I got $5 says they don't score 20 tonight


Zero takers. What's the odds on 1/2 a run?


----------



## antharper

Duff said:


> I got $5 says they don't score 20 tonight


They might , starting off good anyway !


----------



## mizzippi jb

This guy just got took yard by A-RI


----------



## Duff

You there jb?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> You there jb?


Yessir. Delta club


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice win tonight, we aren't toast yet.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Atlanta bats ate their Wheaties with the Braves starting out strong & finishing well with a 2nd win to take the series against 1st place Mets. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228265

Box Score


----------



## DannyW

After seeing recent results from previously "unhittable" pitchers, I'm beginning to think that maybe the use of sticky stuff was worse than thought. In the first 12 starts by DeGrom he pitched 72 innings and allowed a total of 4 earned runs. In his last 2 starts he has pitched 13 innings and allowed 5 earned runs.

I looked up ERA's for a few of the 2021 top pitchers pre and post the June 21 sticky ban:

Jacob DeGrom - pre ban .50 and post ban 3.46
Trevor Bauer - 2.43 and 4.17 
Gerrit Cole - 2.47 and 3.75
Kevin Gausman - 1.50 and 3.00

Of course the sample size is small, just 2 starts since the ban for most pitchers. And some pitchers have actually pitched better since the ban. But I saw that the overall BA rose 7 points in the last 10 days since the ban (.239 to .246) and that is significant.

We'll see as the season plays out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Appears Braves are improving so much they only need 2-hits to win a game for their 3rd consecutive win. 

Reckon Marlins pitchers still like still like hitting Acuna, especially on their 1st pitch of the game for the 3rd time. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228277

Box Score


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, what a mighty fine come from behind extra innings win for the Braves on Max Fried's PH walk-off RBI single in the bottom of the 10th.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228307

Box Score


----------



## biggdogg

After Greene's 9th inning meltdown, I thought the Braves were toast. It was a blast watching Snit completely out manage Mattingly in that 10th inning. I loved Mattingly in his playing days, but good Lord is he a whiney crybaby as manager!


----------



## DannyW

I have this gift for turning on games at exactly the right time. In this case it was the 9th inning of yesterday's game.

Hadn't watched a Brave's game all week but I caught the very end of this one. Still think it should have ended with Riley sliding into home. Maybe he was safe, maybe out, but he was called safe on the field and even after watching replay after replay you really couldn't tell what was going on with the left leg tucked underneath him. Inconclusive IMO.

What irony that a pitcher delivered the walk-off hit!


----------



## treemanjohn

Finally decided to watch a Braves game this evening.  Boy that was a bad idea


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Last place Pirates made Braves walk the plank, unfortunately.


----------



## antharper

treemanjohn said:


> Finally decided to watch a Braves game this evening.  Boy that was a bad idea


Bad idea today also… 3 walks in the ninth .


----------



## dixiecutter

antharper said:


> Bad idea today also… 3 walks in the ninth .


Matzek got burned last night in an 11-1 game so yeah


----------



## antharper

Matzek sux !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice dominate win for the Braves thanks to their hot bats. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228342

Box Score


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves while trying to get above a 0.500 record for the 1st time this season before next week's all-star break as Atlanta moves into 2nd place. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228370 

Box Score


----------



## DannyW

They better make hay while they can. Have you seen the post all-star schedule? They start off with 3 against TB, then 3 with SD, both at home. Then they go to Philly and play 4, then off to the NYM and play 5.

Next they come home for 3 games with Milwaukee.

All 18 games are against teams in pennant races. No days off...18 games in 17 days (one double-header with NYM). 

That 18 game stretch will be BRUTAL.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sports radio has been talking about their tough schedule after the all-star break, but I've been too scared for them to look at it.  You're right.  Will be nice if they can at least take some baby steps forward eventually one day or one game at a time.


EDIT UPDATE in this afternoon's game as injury prone Braves continue the trend: 


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-injured

Acuña carted off with leg injury

27 minutes ago



> Ronald Acuña Jr. exited Saturday afternoon's game against the Marlins in the bottom of the fifth inning after appearing to land awkwardly on his right leg attempting a catch off the bat of Jazz Chisholm Jr. (who would go on to complete an inside-the-park home run on the play).





Twitter: 

680 The Fan
@680TheFan

Ronald Acuna Jr crashes into the right field wall and is still down in pain, and the training staff is out to check on the #Braves right fielder, who is still down.

6:00 PM · July 10, 2021


----------



## biggdogg

Just got a lot tougher. I will be very surprised if the reports in the next couple days say anything other than Acuna is done for the season. Looked like he blew his ACL...


----------



## LEGHORN

#thecurseisreal


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Braves on a close win to get back to a 0.500 record of 44-44. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228385

Box Score 



19-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414008688529051662


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Just got a lot tougher. I will be very surprised if the reports in the next couple days say anything other than Acuna is done for the season. Looked like he blew his ACL...



I'm hoping it's a hyper-extended knee, or just a severe sprain. It's been obvious that Ronald likes attention, won't go into the examples, and hope he was playing up the severity for crowd sympathy. Maybe with a week or two of therapy and rest he will be ready to go?

Just hope it's not a severe injury that robs him of one of his five tools - speed.

What a wacky season it's been between injuries and wife beatings...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Bad news update . . . 



Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

OF Ronald Acuña Jr. underwent an MRI today that showed a complete tear of his right ACL. He will undergo season-ending surgery.

11:15 PM · July 10, 2021


----------



## Duff

Crap. When it rains it pours, I reckon.


----------



## DannyW

Well, so much for hoping for a bad sprain. This is awful news for Acuna. The next year is going to be really tough on the kid. Now you can only hope that he can recover enough to play at his pre-injury level.

Good luck Ronald.

Don't want to make this about the team but with Acuna's injury added to the mix, it may be more adversity and craziness than they can overcome this season.


----------



## biggdogg

I think this injury forces the Braves to wave the white flag and start building for next season. Acuna will be ready to go opening day most likely. ACL surgery has come to the point that players are back on the field full strength in 6-8 months, some have come back as quickly as 5 months. Definitely stinks for this season though.


----------



## Whitefeather

LEGHORN said:


> #thecurseisreal


That’s the only thing that explains the history of sports in Ga.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry for Acuna, who was having another career record season but loses just less than half of it that's left.  Sorry to have injury prone players potentially hurting their future.

What a rough season for Braves losing top players in their batting lineup.

Hope losing players to injuries can help Atlanta use it for motivation to fight & battle even more for the rest of the season that is left. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-injured

Acuña out for '21 season with torn ACL

July 10th, 2021











Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today recalled INF/OF Johan Camargo to Atlanta and placed OF Ronald Acuña Jr. on the 60-day injured list with a torn ACL in his right knee.

9:54 AM · July 11, 2021


----------



## DannyW

That line-up card says it all...the catcher and entire outfield are players that were just plain let go by other teams....unwanted and forgotten. I had never even really heard of them before this season.

How did the minor league system get so dry in the outfield? AA needs to shore that up. Apparently Waters is not ready and Pache has already proved he is not ready...although I would not be surprised to see him get another call up with the Acuna injury.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> I think this injury forces the Braves to wave the white flag and start building for next season. Acuna will be ready to go opening day most likely. ACL surgery has come to the point that players are back on the field full strength in 6-8 months, some have come back as quickly as 5 months. Definitely stinks for this season though.



Yeah, makes the Braves likely to become more of a seller than a buyer at the trade deadline. Kinda hate it because I was hoping the Braves would make a run at Kimbrel. He could make a difference of 3-4-5 wins all by himself over the last half of the season.

I could see the Braves dangling Smyly and Morton out there. They're on 1-year deals and probably won't be back. And several of our relievers/minor league pitchers could draw interest.

Come on AA....surprise me by trading for a lock down closer, a couple quality outfielders, and some decent relievers at the deadline.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves rebuilding for the future 5-years down the road with the MLB Draft tonight & Atlanta having the 24th pick.

Strange how Braves now have quite a different look than the start of the season, unfortunately, which may not look similar even by the end of the season.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/mlb-draft-overview-and-schedule-2021

*Everything you need to know about the Draft*

3:21 AM EDT



> first 36 picks will occur on the opening night of the Draft tonight at 7 p.m. ET on both MLB Network and ESPN


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whatever does not break you only makes you stronger.

Let's take lemons & make lemonade.

Just another character building exercise for the Braves.

Dansby Swanson had a 2-HR game in today's game loss.

Let's win for Ronnie!

Atlanta is still making records in history one way or another, even if it's not on the good side.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-in-good-spirits-after-acl-tear

*Acuña in 'great spirits,' eyes full recovery*

1:55 PM EDT



> Snitker said he didn’t get much sleep last night: “I slept like a baby. I woke up every few hours and cried.”





> “He’s a young, strong guy,” Snitker said. “He’ll recover great and continue a Hall of Fame career when he’s done.”





> Braves Hall of Famer Chipper Jones suffered a similar injury at the beginning of his career and made a full recovery.





> “We’re going to continue to play, the same as when we lost Marcell, and the same when we lost Travis. We’ve been through this before,” Snitker said. “This isn’t new to this group of guys.”





> You’re not going to replace him. This guy is arguably the best player in the game right now. So it’s going to be hard to replace him.






https://www.mlb.com/news/pablo-lopez-strikes-out-first-9-batters-for-mlb-record

*Marlins' López fans first 9, sets MLB record*

2:59 PM EDT



> Marlins right-hander Pablo López set a Modern Era (since 1900) record by striking out the first nine batters in Sunday afternoon's first-half finale against the Braves at loanDepot park.





> López surpassed Germán Márquez (2018), Jacob deGrom (2014) and Jim Deshaies (1986), who each fanned the first eight hitters. Mickey Welch collected nine straight in 1884 for the New York Gothams. The Marlins’ previous franchise record was five by Scott Olsen on June 28, 2007





> López struck out the side -- Ehire Adrianza, Freddie Freeman and Ozzie Albies -- swinging on 13 pitches in the first.





> Austin Riley, Orlando Arcia and Dansby Swanson all fanned swinging in the second on 10 pitches.





> Guillermo Heredia struck out looking, Kevan Smith swinging and Ian Anderson looking to cap a 12-pitch third.


----------



## westcobbdog

9 k's in a row is downright embarrassing.


----------



## jbarron

Well, now we'll be sellers instead of buyers as the trade deadline approaches.  Maybe they'll trade Freddie???


----------



## Shadow11

It stinks for sure, but maybe it will end up being one of those things that gets the other guys fired up. You see it all the time in sports.... "Let's win this one for Acuna"! 

Probably not, but maybe.


----------



## LEGHORN

The above is not gonna happen. THEY now will realize what we all have know for a time now, the Braves got no shot at post season play this year.


----------



## westcobbdog

My concern is every move AA makes is about the almighty dollar first and the team / fans second. What a difference a year makes.


----------



## DannyW

LEGHORN said:


> The above is not gonna happen. THEY now will realize what we all have know for a time now, the Braves got no shot at post season play this year.



Taking your comment a step further...in pro sports I always look at the end of the season like this...there is THE winner, and then all the losers. I enjoy a good run in the playoffs, don't get me wrong, but in the end it's all about being champion.

The current roster is a shell of the one AA built to start the season. And we all know with this roster, after all the injuries and legal troubles, there is no chance the Braves are going to play in the last game of the season.


----------



## westcobbdog

Went to the Rome Braves game last night, you sit right on the field. Wish I could report a stocked A level team, but we saw a few ballers.


----------



## treemanjohn

westcobbdog said:


> Went to the Rome Braves game last night, you sit right on the field. Wish I could report a stocked A level team, but we saw a few ballers.


That's always a good time. I have time behind home plate for the all star game in Rome last year but the kung flu killed it


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves add outfield bat . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/joc-pederson-traded-to-braves

*Braves get slugging OF Pederson from Cubs*

or 

https://www.mlb.com/press-release/press-release-braves-acquire-outfielder-joc-pederson 

*Braves acquire OF Joc Pederson*

Press Release 

July 15th, 2021 




https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...ederson-atlanta-braves-1b-prospect-bryce-ball 

*Chicago Cubs trade Joc Pederson to Atlanta Braves for 1B prospect Bryce Ball*

9:16 PM ET



> Atlanta Braves acquired outfielder Joc Pederson from the Chicago Cubs for minor league first baseman Bryce Ball, the teams announced on Thursday


----------



## DannyW

Well, it's a start. But it kinda tells you all you need to know about the state of the Braves outfield when a career .230 hitter is considered an upgrade.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Well, it's a start. But it kinda tells you all you need to know about the state of the Braves outfield when a career .230 hitter is considered an upgrade.



He is certainly an upgrade over Camargo (called up the day of Acuna's diagnosis.), and provides more power than Almonte. They got him for next to nothing by trading a kid who has no shot at playing in Atlanta as long as Freeman is around seeing as how the kid can only play first base, and he's marginal at best there.


----------



## LEGHORN

And why would they do that? Got absolutely no shot at post season play.


----------



## LEGHORN

Tonight’s game is perfect example of why they got no shot


----------



## HermanMerman

Two thoughts…. First, I wonder if they would have made that trade if Acuna hadn’t been hurt. Second, by trading Ball, they are limiting the options outside of signing Freeman. They should have signed him long ago anyway, but now they have even less room to negotiate.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves add an experienced 36-YO catcher & DFA other one . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/stephen-vogt-traded-to-braves

*Braves acquire C Stephen Vogt from D-backs*

2:22 AM EDT



> Braves have designated Jonathan Lucroy for assignment






https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id...usy-acquire-stephen-vogt-arizona-diamondbacks

*Stephen Vogt from Arizona Diamondbacks*

2:45 AM ET



> Trying to fill another injury hole with a trade, the Atlanta Braves acquired veteran catcher Stephen Vogt from the Arizona Diamondbacks late Friday night for minor league first baseman Mason Berne.





> 36-year-old Vogt, a two-time All-Star with Oakland,












Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today reinstated RHP Touki Toussaint from the 60-day injured list and placed RHP Ian Anderson on the 10-day injured list, retroactive to July 13, with right shoulder inflammation.

9:50 AM · July 16, 2021



Before Friday's game below:






EDIT Update below . . .


Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

C Stephen Vogt is active for tonight’s game. The #Braves today also designated C Jonathan Lucroy for assignment.

5:46 PM · July 17, 2021


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine 6-run 4th-inning for the Braves, scoring 1st & leading 6-0, with Max Fried so far going 2-for-2 hits & Joc Pederson getting his 1st HR with the Braves in his 1st game here.

Update with Freddie's HR leading off in the 5th-inning going 2-for-3 hits, extending the lead to 7-0.

After pitching top of the 6th, Fried extends his hitting going 3-for-3 in bottom of 6th-inning with 2-RBI's.

Nice 9-0 shutout win for the Braves.


Twitter:


> Bally Sports South
> @BallySportsSO
> 
> The @Braves are 1-0 when Joc Pederson starts.



40-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416577478756339713

29-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416555768392867847

12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416556261668184089


https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228442

Box Score



> Scoring Summary
> INNING    TB    ATL





> Braves
> 4th    Albies doubled to deep center, Freeman scored on error, Albies safe at third on fielding error by center fielder Phillips.    0    1





> Braves
> 4th    Riley hit sacrifice fly to left, Albies scored.    0    2





> Braves
> 4th    Fried doubled to left, K. Smith scored and Heredia scored.    0    4





> Braves
> 4th    Pederson homered to right center (415 feet), Fried scored.    0    6





> Braves
> 5th    Freeman homered to right center (434 feet).    0    7





> Braves
> 6th    Swanson doubled to deep center, K. Smith scored, Fried to third.    0    8





> Braves
> 6th    Freeman hit sacrifice fly to left, Fried scored.    0    9


----------



## antharper

Great game , maybe they can win 3 out of the next 4 and get over 500 for the first time this season


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves take the lead 1-0 on Albies RBI double hitting deep center field wall in the 1st driving Freddie home.


EDIT Update below . . . 


Tough loss for Atlanta 5-7 with multiple lead changes, but glad to have new player additions already producing with Vogt going 3-for-4 hits including an RBI & Pederson going 2-for-4 hits including 2-RBI's. Unfortunately, Rays 4-run 7th-inning gave 'em the win.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

Once again Bobby Snitcox went to the Blowpen for the loss.  Snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, should be the Atlanta Bullpen motto.

AJ Minter and Luke Jackson for the loss, again.


----------



## LEGHORN

Yeah, bullpen mess again


----------



## treemanjohn

Doboy Dawg said:


> Once again Bobby Snitcox went to the Blowpen for the loss.  Snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, should be the Atlanta Bullpen motto.
> 
> AJ Minter and Luke Jackson for the loss, again.


Snitkers game plan. Look man get me to the forth or fifth and I promise the bullpen will take it home for us.... hes terrible


----------



## Duff

Well, at least Minter is gone for a while


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win for the Braves over a winning record team highlighted by Touki's good starting pitching & Freddie's HR making Atlanta have a 1-game under 0.500 record.

Wednesday's doubleheader at 12:20 pm & 5:20 pm with starting pitchers Muller & Wilson good performances could give them a chance at a winning record.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228482 

Box Score



> 2nd - Heredia singled to left, Almonte scored, Heredia to second.
> 
> 4th - Pham hit sacrifice fly to left, Cronenworth scored.
> 
> 6th - Freeman homered to left (383 feet).


----------



## DannyW

So that's what it's like to be on the OTHER side of watching an unknown, inexperienced, pitcher with virtually no MLB track record, blank your 2nd best in the NL lineup!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice way for Braves to start their road trip with a good win to tie Phillies for 2nd place. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228501

Box Score 



> 1st - Freeman singled to left, Albies scored, Freeman to second.





> 3rd - Swanson homered to left (390 feet), Albies scored, Freeman scored and Riley scored.





> 4th - Arcia homered to left (361 feet).





> 7th - Herrera doubled to deep left, Gregorius scored.
> 
> 7th - Segura singled to center, Torreyes scored, Knapp to third.





> 9th - Riley walked, Sandoval scored, Freeman to second, Albies to third


----------



## DannyW

Yeah, Freddie is quietly putting together another fine year. His average is now up to .288, who would have thunk it after his start to the year, and he should end up with 30+ HR's and 100+ RBIs. A huge year by MLB standards, just another Freddie year for those of us who get to watch him every day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves updates in case you did not hear about them . . .



Twitter:


Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today reinstated OF Ender Inciarte from the injured list and designated him for assignment.

2:59 PM · July 24, 2021




Kevin McAlpin
@KevinMcAlpin

Freddie Freeman singled with two down in the first. He did not swing and miss. There's no such thing as a jinx.

That's 30 consecutive plate appearances without a swing and miss for Frederick.

7:14 PM · July 23, 2021



Kevin McAlpin
@KevinMcAlpin

#Braves open their road trip with a big win, as Brian Snitker notches his 400th career win as Major League manager.

Final: #Braves open their nine game trip to Philly and New York with a 7-2 win. Dansby Swanson's first career grand slam gave Atlanta an early 5-0 lead, while Charlie Morton allowed two earned over six innings.

10:19 PM · July 22, 2021




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves

*Injuries & Roster Moves: Inciarte DFA'd*

50 minutes ago



> *July 24: OF Ender Inciarte designated for assignment*
> The Braves activated Inciarte from the COVID-19 injured list on Saturday and designated him for assignment prior to the club's game against the Phillies at Citizens Bank Park. The 30-year-old outfielder had a .215/.276/.316 slash line over 52 games this season





> He is in the final year of a five-year, $30.5 million deal that he signed in December 2016. That also included a $9 million option ($1.025 million buyout) for '22.


















EDIT Update below . . .


Sports radio reports Freddie Freeman is swinging a stick of dynamite, hitting a 2-run HR in 1st inning.


Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

@FreddieFreeman5's consecutive plate appearances without a swing and a miss streak is very much alive!

6:17 PM · July 24, 2021


Abraham Almonte continues with a solo HR in 2nd-inning to extend lead to 3-0.

Swanson's RBI double & again Almonte hits 2-RBI single to grow shutout lead to 6-0 in the 3rd-inning.

Uh oh, Smyly gives away 3 consecutive walks including a balk starting the 4th-inning to load the bases, but next batter grounds into double play, then next batter flies out to prevent any scoring.


Twitter:

Kevin McAlpin
@KevinMcAlpin

BREAKING: Freddie Freeman swung and missed.

Ends his streak of consecutive plate appearances without a swing and miss at 35.

He's human afterall.

7:43 PM · July 24, 2021


----------



## DannyW

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Braves updates in case you did not hear about them .
> 
> BREAKING: Freddie Freeman swung and missed.
> 
> Ends his streak of consecutive plate appearances without a swing and miss at 35.
> 
> He's human after all.
> 
> 7:43 PM · July 24, 2021



This happened about 5-6 seconds about after the Braves announcer brought up his "35 straight swings without a miss".

When something is going good, just shut up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DannyW said:


> This happened about 5-6 seconds about after the Braves announcer brought up his "35 straight swings without a miss".
> 
> When something is going good, just shut up.



Yes, wish announcers would wait until after a good streak ends before talking about it to get their few seconds of fame.

Nice win for the Braves to at least split the series & tie Phillies for 2nd place again while Mets & Nats lose.

Pederson - 4 for 6, 4-RBI's, 1-HR

Almonte - 3 for 5, 3-RBI's, 1-HR

Albies - 1 for 6, 3-RBI's, 1-HR

Freeman - 2 for 4, 2-RBI's, 1-HR

Riley - 2 for 5, 2-RBI's, 1-HR











Time = 2:04 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419118362752397313


Time = 3:00

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419115091723800576


https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228526

Box Score



> 1st - Freeman homered to right (407 feet), Pederson scored.
> 
> 2nd - Almonte homered to right (400 feet).





> 3rd - Swanson doubled to left, Freeman scored, Riley to third.
> 
> 3rd - Almonte singled to center, Riley scored and Swanson scored.





> 6th - Pederson singled to center, Heredia scored, Pederson to second, Tomlin to third.
> 
> 6th - Hoskins doubled to deep center, McCutchen scored.





> 8th - Albies homered to right (391 feet), Heredia scored and Pederson scored.
> 
> 8th - Riley homered to left (439 feet), Freeman scored.





> 8th - Gregorius grounded into fielder's choice to second, Harper scored, Bohm safe at second on fielding error by second baseman Albies, Hoskins to third.
> 
> 8th - Torreyes hit sacrifice fly to center, Hoskins scored.





> 9th - Pederson homered to right center (410 feet), Heredia scored and Adrianza scored.


----------



## biggdogg

Hopefully it isn't too bad, but the starting rotation took another hit. Smyly was pulled after 4 innings with knee pain.


----------



## westcobbdog

Heard on the radio and hard to believe our starting pitchers ERA is lower this year than last. Everything else has gone the wrong direction.


----------



## biggdogg

Last year the starting rotation was our Achilles heel and the offense and pen carried the team. This year the starting rotation has to carry both. And I realize the Braves are top 3 in the NL in most offensive categories, but I also read that roughly 25% of those runs came in 10 or so blowouts. Three of those of 20+ runs...


----------



## treemanjohn

Padres made a huge move picking up Frazier. Braves will probably grab Bartolo Colon....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice starting pitching again by Touki despite the low scoring loss.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves win 1st game of doubleheader 2-0, but lose 2nd game 0-1 as Atlanta's bats cool off since last Saturday's big scoring win. 



Twitter quotes from ATL sports radio people: 


nick cellini
@CelliniNick

15 runs on Saturday.  3 runs combined in the next 3 games.  Welcome to @Braves country.  

10:19 PM · July 26, 2021


Chris Dimino
@chrisdimino

After all that..Kind of like these games never happened...

10:19 PM · July 26, 2021



Game 1


----------



## biggdogg

Braves left a small ARMY on the base paths yesterday. Knowing you likely won't see de'Grom this week, you have got to take advantage of every opportunity.


----------



## Whitefeather

Still cannot figure this team out.


----------



## treemanjohn

Whitefeather said:


> Still cannot figure this team out.


Pitching finally pulls it together and gives up 1 run in two games and the braves split. It's easy to figure out


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves bats wake up & come alive for a good road win to lead the series.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228563

Box Score 



> 1st - Swanson doubled to shallow left, Albies scored and Freeman scored, Riley to third.
> 
> 2nd - Albies homered to right (381 feet), Adrianza scored.





> 3rd - Almonte homered to left center (378 feet), Swanson scored.
> 
> 3rd - Alonso singled to shallow right, Guillorme scored, McNeil to second.





> 4th - Riley homered to left (432 feet), Morton scored, Adrianza scored and Freeman scored.
> 
> 5th - McNeil homered to right center (410 feet), Drury scored.





> 6th - Riley homered to left (420 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 7th - Drury homered to left (404 feet), Guillorme scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

No fun with Braves losing 1-2 while having runners on base but did not have much success bringing them in to score enough for a win. 

Still no back-to-back wins for Atlanta since the All-Star break. 

Early game at 12:10 pm on Thursday, July 29, 2021.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228578

Box Score



> M. Fried(7-7)
> 7.0 IP, 2 ER, 9 K, 2 BB





> Braves Hitting
> Team RISP: 1-10 (Sandoval 0-1, Freeman 0-1, Adrianza 1-1, K. Smith 0-1, Fried 0-1, Swanson 0-1, Riley 0-2, Heredia 0-2)
> Team LOB: 8





> Mets Hitting
> Team RISP: 2-3 (Davis 0-1, McNeil 1-1, Alonso 1-1)
> Team LOB: 5






> 3rd  - McNeil singled to left, Megill scored, Alonso to second, Nimmo to third.





> 6th - Riley homered to center (418 feet).





> 7th - Drury homered to left (410 feet).





Twitter quotes from ATL sports radio people:


nick cellini
@CelliniNick

2-34 now when trailing 8 innings or later.   Many a wasted offensive opportunity tonight.  Farewell Panda.

10:14 PM · July 28, 2021


Chris Dimino
@chrisdimino

Hey @Braves
It's only a run.
Like..360 feet of good baseball.
720 feet gets you the lead.
How bout it.

10:00 PM · July 28, 2021


Kevin McAlpin
@KevinMcAlpin

Since the start of 2017, Max Fried has picked off 19 base runners, the most in the Majors.

His 19 pickoffs in just 108 attempts represent a success rate of 17.5 percent. In that same span, all of Major League Baseball has posted a 1.6 percent success rate.

8:20 PM · July 28, 2021


----------



## DannyW

It's approaching 2 months since Pablo Sandoval contributed anything to the Braves success, unless you consider wearing a Panda wig a contribution. I get "clubhouse leadership" but isn't it time to end this experiment?

He looked like a decent bench piece early in the year, but he has evolved into a bench occupier as the season goes on. And if you look at his career stats, he has not really contributed much of anything since he left the SFG in 2014.

If you DFA Ender Inciarte, don't you have to do the same to Sandoval?


----------



## Duff

^^^^ No kidding. Dude is not going to help the team, on the field anyway. I know pinch hitting is not easy, but 1 for 30?  Come on


----------



## TinKnocker




----------



## biggdogg

Unless a bat is brought in in the next couple days, I believe Sandoval gets a stay of execution. Not sure if a bat is in the cards though as 2 of the Braves targets (Marte and Gallo) have both been traded already.


----------



## treemanjohn

Sandoval wears a panda head in a major league dugout while his batting average is less than his weight. Nah management is great


----------



## doenightmare

I'm afraid the Braves are toast for 2021.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice road win for the Braves before they return home for a weekend series. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228592

Box Score 



> 3rd - Do. Smith singled to deep right, Nimmo scored, Do. Smith out stretching at second.





> 4th - Riley homered to left center (381 feet), Albies scored.
> 
> 4th - Almonte homered to right (385 feet).





> 5th - Albies singled to center, Heredia scored, Pederson to second.
> 
> 5th - Riley singled to left center, Pederson scored, Albies to second.
> 
> 5th - Alonso homered to left (453 feet), Nimmo scored.





> 8th - Swanson homered to right center (379 feet).


----------



## Coenen

treemanjohn said:


> Sandoval wears a panda head in a major league dugout while his batting average is less than his weight. Nah management is great


Just turned him into a legit outfield bat in Eddie Rosario, then traded their least promising Catching prospect(Jackson) for Adam Duvall.

I'd say management is doing OK.


----------



## DannyW

They are proving to be resilient, if nothing else


Coenen said:


> Just turned him into a legit outfield bat in Eddie Rosario, then traded their least promising Catching prospect(Jackson) for Adam Duvall.
> 
> I'd say management is doing OK.



Okay...AA is giving it his best, considering his budget constraints. Neither Duvall or Rosario are all-stars, but both are definitely an upgrade over Almonte and Heredia. And at virtually no cost.


----------



## James12

Charges were just dropped on Ozuna… wonder what’s next there.


----------



## Coenen

The Ozuna debacle has really bitten them in the backside. Hopefully Anthopolous has got another rabbit lurking in his hat, in the form of a good RP.

*Just saw the thing about Ozuna charges. Maybe they'll have a chance to get him out of town before the end of the deadline.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> The Ozuna debacle has really bitten them in the backside. Hopefully Anthopolous has got another rabbit lurking in his hat, in the form of a good RP.
> 
> *Just saw the thing about Ozuna charges. Maybe they'll have a chance to get him out of town before the end of the deadline.



Ozuna is on the MLB ineligible list. He can't be traded until MLB reinstates him. Likely not until the off-season at best. The whole investigation is moving along at a snails pace.


----------



## treemanjohn

James12 said:


> Charges were just dropped on Ozuna… wonder what’s next there.


Charges downgraded from a felony to misdemeanor not dropped from what I heard


----------



## mizzippi jb

Well we shored up the outfield I guess.  Not too sure why we didn't look at some bullpen arms..... Maybe nobody wants to get rid of em


----------



## mizzippi jb

As I post this.... Richard Rodriguez to braves.  Adios Bryce Wilson


----------



## treemanjohn

mizzippi jb said:


> As I post this.... Richard Rodriguez to braves.  Adios Bryce Wilson


He's great with a little sunscreen and rubbing alcohol


----------



## Coenen

treemanjohn said:


> He's great with a little sunscreen and rubbing alcohol


Which? ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Duvall is back in tonight's Braves game lineup.


----------



## biggdogg

The Rich-Rod deal is a big win. Picked up a solid bullpen arm and no longer have to suffer through any more Bryce Wilson starts...

And I'm not sure I understand the deal, but Cleveland immediately released Sandoval. I guess that's why the Braves sent cash with him and took a player who will still be on the IL for another couple weeks.


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> And I'm not sure I understand the deal, but Cleveland immediately released Sandoval. I guess that's why the Braves sent cash with him and took a player who will still be on the IL for another couple weeks.


Cash out to get off the books. Just swapping nickels


----------



## Doboy Dawg

But who’s gonna wear a Panda head in the dugout now?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Who's gonna give big Panda hugs after Braves HR's now???

2 more trade additions in Atlanta's dugout in tonight's game as OF Jorge Soler appears in the lineup. 

Wonder if batting coach Chipper Jones can help Soler improve his current season batting avg. 0.192 & regain his AL 2019 form of hitting 48-HR's?  Looks like he's been hitting better in more recent games.

Last 7 games - 0.261

Last 15 games - 0.224

Last 30 games - 0.211



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/atlanta-braves-stat-of-the-day-july-2021

*Stat of the Day: Riley homers in 4th straight*

July 30th, 2021 



> *July 30: Brewers 9, Braves 5 -- Riley keeps slugging*
> Austin Riley's three-run homer in the first inning against the Brewers gave him a homer in four straight games. The franchise record is five straight games, a streak achieved by nine different players. The most recent to do so was Ronald Acuña Jr. from Aug. 11-14, 2018, a span that included a doubleheader.





Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

RHP Richard Rodríguez and OF Jorge Soler have reported to Atlanta and will be active for tonight’s game. To make room on the active roster, the #Braves optioned INF/OF Orlando Arcia and LHP Sean Newcomb to Triple-A Gwinnett.

1:23 PM · July 31, 2021


----------



## Coenen

Soler is insurance against Rosario's injury, then he'll likely be a bat off the bench or an interleague DH.

They may not hit for average, but they can knock the ball out of the ballpark. In today's game, that can be enough.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win against a 1st place team.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228627

Box Score



> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 3-4, 2 HR, 7 RBI
> 
> J. Soler ATL - RF
> 3-4, RBI, R






> 2nd - Piña grounded into fielder's choice to third, García scored, Urías out at second, Cain to third.





> 4th - Swanson singled to left, Riley scored, Soler to second.
> 
> 6th - Swanson homered to center (426 feet), Duvall scored.





> 7th - Soler singled to shallow left center, Albies scored, Riley to second, Freeman to third.
> 
> 7th - Swanson homered to left (380 feet), Freeman scored, Riley scored and Soler scored.


----------



## DannyW

Where did it go wrong for Sean Newcomb? A very promising start to his career, sub-4.00 ERA for his first 3 seasons, and just 3 years ago (July 29, 2018) he no-hit the Dodgers through 8 2/3 innings.

Always had control issues, I've always thought control could be addressed through mechanics...if you repeat the same pitching motion every time the ball will go (roughly) the same place every time. 

Wonder now if he can be fixed?


----------



## DannyW

That's a dubious honor for Kazmar...sorta like Crash Davis setting the record for most career minor league HR's in the movie Bull Durham.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Some changes in todays lineup.










Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

RHP Huascar Ynoa begins a rehabilitation assignment with High-A @TheRomeBraves today.

10:01 AM · Aug 1, 2021


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Where did it go wrong for Sean Newcomb? A very promising start to his career, sub-4.00 ERA for his first 3 seasons, and just 3 years ago (July 29, 2018) he no-hit the Dodgers through 8 2/3 innings.
> 
> Always had control issues, I've always thought control could be addressed through mechanics...if you repeat the same pitching motion every time the ball will go (roughly) the same place every time.
> 
> Wonder now if he can be fixed?



It is something that can be fixed. But the Braves are hurting him more than helping him by shuttling him back and forth. He has a lot of extra movement in his delivery. His arm slot changes with nearly every pitch. But the onus is on him. Smyly and Morton both made adjustments to their deliveries between starts in mid June and are completely different pitchers now. Newcomb is still leaning on raw speed and his curve, but isn't making any mechanical adjustments to address the control issues.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves bats do not bring home enough base runners leading to their 1-2 loss. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228642 

Box Score 



> Braves Hitting
> Team RISP: 1-9 (Morton 0-1, Freeman 0-1, K. Smith 0-1, Duvall 0-1, Albies 0-2, Swanson 0-2, Riley 1-1)
> Team LOB: 8


----------



## biggdogg

I can't for the life of me figure out why they kept Smith over Lucroy. Smith couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why they kept Smith over Lucroy. Smith couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat.



I was watching Sunday's game with a friend and when Smith came to bat I remarked "I have yet to see him get a hit as a Brave". Then he promptly stroked a line drive single into right field...LOL.

Offensively, the catching position is their biggest problem. Since the all star break, Braves catchers are batting an even .200 with no HR's and just 2 RBI's. I know 17 games is a small sample size but to give you an idea, in a 162 game season this would be a 19 RBI contribution. With no HR's.

Can't wait for d'Arnaud to return to the lineup.


----------



## biggdogg

d'Arnaud and Ynoa have both gone out on rehab assignments. They're saying both should be back in the next two weeks.


----------



## DannyW

Well, the post-All Star "19 games in 18 days" stretch is done. Turns out it was 17 games in 18 days with one postponement and one suspended game (with the Braves losing).

All the teams they played were in 1st place, or in contention, and they came out with 8 wins and 9 losses. They didn't play themselves out of contention but they certainly didn't distinguish themselves as the team to beat either. I would give them a grade of "C" for the post All Star start.

Looking at the scores in this stretch, one thing stands out. They were 1 - 6 in games decided by one run. That's awful. If they had won 3 or 4 of those 1-run games, I might look at this stretch in an entirely different light.

Hopefully when the new additions get settled in, and Ynoa and d'Arnaud return, things will pick up. But with only 56 games left I'm afraid it will be too late to make much of a run.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Well, the post-All Star "19 games in 18 days" stretch is done. Turns out it was 17 games in 18 days with one postponement and one suspended game (with the Braves losing).
> 
> All the teams they played were in 1st place, or in contention, and they came out with 8 wins and 9 losses. They didn't play themselves out of contention but they certainly didn't distinguish themselves as the team to beat either. I would give them a grade of "C" for the post All Star start.
> 
> Looking at the scores in this stretch, one thing stands out. They were 1 - 6 in games decided by one run. That's awful. If they had won 3 or 4 of those 1-run games, I might look at this stretch in an entirely different light.
> 
> Hopefully when the new additions get settled in, and Ynoa and d'Arnaud return, things will pick up. But with only 56 games left I'm afraid it will be too late to make much of a run.



Honestly, I believe the Braves will be fine. The Mets have played 5 fewer games than us that will have to be made up, so that will help. We play a fairly weak schedule the next couple weeks and the Mets are now without deGrom till mid September at best and their offense is every bit as erratic as ours, maybe worse. The Philthies are closing in on their traditional late season collapse too. Can the Braves make a run? Sure they can. The East is garbage this season. Can they make a deep playoff run? Doubtful. But with the injuries and legal troubles that have decimated the team, I'll take what I can get this season. And yeah, I'm probably way more optimistic than most in here, so take my assessment as you see fit.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Braves bats start the game well to get a needed win. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228657

Box Score



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-4, HR, RBI
> 
> M. Fried ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 H






> 1st - Soler homered to left center (409 feet), Albies scored.
> 
> 1st - Swanson singled to center, Freeman scored, Riley to second.





> 1st - Pederson singled to left center, Riley scored, Duvall to second, Swanson to third.
> 
> 1st - K. Smith grounded into double play, shortstop to second to first, Swanson scored, Pederson out at second, Duvall to third.





> 2nd - Freeman homered to right (393 feet).





> 9th - Molina singled to right, O'Neill scored.





Twitter:

Kevin McAlpin
@KevinMcAlpin

Joc Pederson has hit safely in nine straight.

Since joining the #Braves, Pederson has five multi-hit games and is batting .317 with four doubles, two homers and 10 RBI in 17 games.

9:59 PM · Aug 3, 2021


----------



## buckmanmike

Can they ever win 2 in a row?


----------



## westcobbdog

We need to step it up, The Metz have a killer stretch upcoming playing the better teams in the league while we play the cup cakes. If we are gonna pass them the time is now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good road win for the Braves to get back to a 0.500 record & finally get a 2nd consecutive win. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228672

Box Score 



> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 4-4, 3 R, SB






> 1st - Arenado homered to left (400 feet), Carlson scored and Goldschmidt scored.
> 
> 4th - Heredia doubled to deep left, Swanson scored.





> 5th - Soler homered to center (432 feet).





> 6th - Duvall homered to left center (417 feet), Swanson scored.





> 7th - Goldschmidt hit sacrifice fly to right, Carpenter scored.





> 8th - Vogt hit sacrifice fly to center, Riley scored, Swanson to third.
> 
> 8th - Pederson doubled to right, Heredia scored on error and Swanson scored on error, Pederson safe at third on fielding error by center fielder Bader.


----------



## antharper

buckmanmike said:


> Can they ever win 2 in a row?


Yes they can …. Can they ever win 3 in a row ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Or get over. 500?


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Braves. Finding myself checking scores here with Bornto as he is more reliable than the commies at ESPN.


----------



## westcobbdog

6 runs in the 8th via Riley’s 2 run HR and 5 walks by the Cards pen, wow.


----------



## biggdogg

And I thought the Braves pen was bad...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great win as the Braves go above 0.500 to finally have a winning record for the 1st time this season. With this series sweep, reckon Atlanta can win 3 in a row. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228687

Box Score 



> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-5, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> J. Pederson ATL - LF
> 1-3, HR, RBI






> 3rd - Freeman singled to right, Albies scored, Soler to second.





> 3rd - Knizner homered to left (396 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Arenado singled to deep left, Carlson scored, Arenado out stretching at second, Goldschmidt to third.





> 4th - Pederson homered to right center (408 feet).





> 6th - O'Neill scored, Carpenter to second on passed ball by K. Smith.
> 
> 7th - Goldschmidt singled to left center, Edman scored.





> 8th - Riley homered to left (388 feet), Freeman scored.





> 8th - Adrianza walked, Swanson scored, Pederson to second, Duvall to third.
> 
> 8th - Vogt walked, Duvall scored, Adrianza to second, Pederson to third.
> 
> 8th - Albies walked, Pederson scored, Vogt to second, Adrianza to third.
> 
> 8th - Soler walked, Adrianza scored, Albies to second, Vogt to third.





51-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423490969148792834


(Image below from Bally Sports Braves on Twitter)


----------



## treemanjohn

Austin Riley is seeing the whole ball!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

mizzippi jb said:


> Or get over. 500?


Yes


----------



## LEGHORN

How bout that. Go Braves!


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Austin Riley is seeing the whole ball!!



Nice seeing Riley develop into a ML ball player. Beginning to look like he will be a 30/90/.280-ish (HR/RBI/BA) kind of guy. And an average to above average defensive 3rd baseman.

Might be time to dangle a a Acuna/Albies type contract in front of him, and lock him up for 6-8 years.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you missed some recent August updates . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves

INJURY UPDATES



> OF Eddie Rosario (strained abdominal muscle)
> Expected return: Mid-August
> (Last updated: Aug. 4)





> C Travis d'Arnaud (torn ligaments in left thumb)
> Expected return: Early August
> (Last updated: Aug. 3)





> RHP Ian Anderson (right shoulder)
> Expected return: Possibly mid-August
> (Last updated: Aug. 5)





> RHP Huascar Ynoa (fractured right hand)
> Expected return: Mid-August
> (Last updated: Aug. 4)


----------



## antharper

4 in a row !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another good Braves win as the NL East gets more competitive for 1st place.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228712

Box Score



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-4, 2 RBI, 2 R
> 
> A. Duvall ATL - LF
> 2-3, 2B, 3 RBI






> 1st - Duvall singled to right, Freeman scored and Soler scored, Riley to second.





> 3rd - Barrera scored on Muller wild pitch.
> 
> 4th - Kieboom singled to left, Escobar scored, Bell to second.
> 
> 5th - Fedde hit sacrifice fly to left, Parra scored.





> 5th - Riley singled to center, Soler scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 5th - Swanson reached on infield single to third, Freeman scored, Riley to second.
> 
> 5th - Duvall doubled to left, Riley scored, Swanson to third.





> 8th - Freeman singled to right, Adrianza scored and Vogt scored, Albies to third.
> 
> 8th - Riley hit sacrifice fly to second, Albies scored.





> 9th - García doubled to deep right, Hernández scored.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Love to see the Mets out of first now. Hopefully in the next few days they'll be in 3rd.   Anybody but the mets


----------



## Duff

Riley has turned into a beast!


----------



## antharper

Duff said:


> Riley has turned into a beast!


I’m glad he got the chance to play every day this season . Maybe he’ll only get better


----------



## westcobbdog

Saw Snit at t ball skills assessment this am and went over and congratulated him on the clubs recent talent surge. Told him AA has worked magic. He agreed and was pretty happy with the team for now now all things considered. Liberty still stinks as tight wad owners, however.


----------



## LEGHORN

Fresh Prince to the rescue!! Guy was a .086 batter, geez.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, in the 9th-inning, Braves bullpen Will Smith gives away 3-runs & 2-0 shutout lead to lose 2-3 to end Atlanta's 4-game winning streak.

Phillies beat Mets again.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/playbyplay/_/gameId/401228727

Play-by-Play



> Nationals - Top 9th
> 
> W. SMITH PITCHING FOR ATL





> Bell walked.





> Zimmerman hit for Parra
> Zimmerman doubled to left, Bell to third.





> Kieboom flied out to left.





> García grounded out to first, Bell scored, Zimmerman to third.





> Adams homered to left (412 feet), Zimmerman scored.





> Robles reached on infield single to third.





> Sánchez hit for Machado
> Sánchez fouled out to third.





> 3 RUNS, 3 HITS, 0 ERRORS





> LOSS
> W. Smith(3-6)
> 1.0 IP, 3 ER, 0 K, 1 BB






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-blow-2-run-lead-in-the-9th-winning-streak-ends-at-4

*9th-inning slip-up mars 'pen's recent success*

1:14 AM EDT



> closer Will Smith surrendered a two-out, ninth-inning homer in a 3-2 loss to the Nationals on Saturday night at Truist Park





> stage was set for the Braves to extend their winning ways. Jorge Soler homered in the first inning, and Charlie Morton ended his six scoreless innings by escaping a bases-loaded threat





> Still, it appeared that the Braves were in good shape as the suddenly revitalized Tyler Matzek delivered a 10th consecutive scoreless appearance. Luke Jackson followed Matzek’s scoreless seventh with a scoreless eighth.





> This set the stage for Smith, who entered Saturday having posted a 0.95 ERA over his past 19 appearances.


----------



## antharper

Tough loss ! Hopefully they get back on a winning streak today


----------



## mizzippi jb

Mets to 3rd?


----------



## antharper

Great game , now maybe the Dodgers can whip up on Phillies


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Braves held on to the lead for a fine win, continuing to build a winning record & momentum to get after 1st place Phillies who are on an 8 game winning streak as Mets now lose 4 games in a row. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228742

Box Score



> WIN
> M. Fried(9-7)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 5 K, 1 BB





> A. Duvall ATL - LF
> 2-3, HR, 2 RBI






> 3rd - Escobar singled to center, García scored, Robles to second.
> 
> 3rd - Albies homered to center (412 feet), Fried scored.





> 6th - Riley doubled to deep right, Swanson scored.
> 
> 6th - Duvall homered to left (415 feet), Riley scored.





> 7th - Robles singled to center, García scored.
> 
> 7th - Zimmerman singled to right center, Robles scored.


----------



## biggdogg

antharper said:


> Great game , now maybe the Dodgers can whip up on Phillies



The Mets and Philthies both have a tough stretch of games coming up while we play mostly bottom feeders, aside from San Fran in the middle. Need to pass them and put some distance between us before we make our Left Coast swing through SD and LA.


----------



## Whitefeather

Kudos to AA for the FA moves he made. Seems like the ship is starting to right itself


----------



## biggdogg

I believe more help is on the way. d'Arnaud is expected in the lineup tonight and Ynoa and Anderson should both be back in the next week to two weeks.


----------



## mizzippi jb

If they lose Duvall again I may never watch another braves game. He's a complete player.  OF and at the plate.


----------



## Duff

He’s a good en for sure jb


----------



## Duff

And yes, AA has made some great moves to give the Braves a chance


----------



## antharper

mizzippi jb said:


> If they lose Duvall again I may never watch another braves game. He's a complete player.  OF and at the plate.


I agree ! Seems like a great teammate as well .  Another great win tonight , but dang if Will Smith want flirt with disaster about every outing


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice close win for the Braves, gaining ground on 1st place Phillies who lost to Dodgers, as Duvall keeps showing to be a great addition to the team.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228749

Box Score



> WIN
> D. Smyly(8-3)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 7 K, 2 BB
> 
> A. Duvall ATL - LF
> 1-4, HR, 2 RBI






> 2nd - Aquino homered to center (404 feet), Votto scored.
> 
> 4th - Duvall homered to left (382 feet), Swanson scored.
> 
> 6th - Vogt walked, Riley scored, Pederson to second, Swanson to third.


----------



## DannyW

Okay...relief is finally here behind the plate. D'Arnaud is being activated for tonight's game. Hope he finds his swing quickly.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Okay...relief is finally here behind the plate. D'Arnaud is being activated for tonight's game. Hope he finds his swing quickly.



Anderson and Ynoa shouldn't be too far behind. I'd like to see Smith get his walking papers like Greene did...



antharper said:


> I agree ! Seems like a great teammate as well .  Another great win tonight , but dang if Will Smith want flirt with disaster about every outing



Dude gives me heartburn when he's warming up...


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice close win last night. At least we got away from the win one lose one streak. 
Speaking of Snit, we drafted his grandson last night in our t ball draft. A LH power bat at what 6 years old! Light tower power.


----------



## DannyW

Shane Greene is a perfect example of how fragile relief pitchers are. He was an all-star with Detroit just two years ago with a 1.18 ERA, gone today from the Braves with an 8.47 ERA.

Least we didn't give up too much when we traded for him...both players are still laboring in the minor league with no chance of being called up anytime soon.


----------



## DannyW

Minter's back. Wonder which version of him we get this time? Will Snit hand him the ball in the 9th and say "sink or swim buddy, this is your last chance"?

The guy's 27 YO and been in the majors for 4 years. It's time.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Minter's back. Wonder which version of him we get this time? Will Snit hand him the ball in the 9th and say "sink or swim buddy, this is your last chance"?
> 
> The guy's 27 YO and been in the majors for 4 years. It's time.



Mop up duty till he can prove he knows where the strike zone is and can keep the ball from traveling 600 feet before returning to earth. I would prefer he prove it in someone else's organization, but who the heck would want him?


----------



## Duff

DannyW said:


> Okay...relief is finally here behind the plate. D'Arnaud is being activated for tonight's game. Hope he finds his swing quickly.



Yes!  Much needed


----------



## mizzippi jb

Anybody can hit better than Kevin Smith could.  Still wondering why we let lucroy go.   Would have been a great no. 2 IMO.   Vogt isn't bad though.


----------



## Resica

Go Phillies!!


----------



## Whitefeather

^^^^And take the Eagles with you!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Wade Miley looks like Waylon Jennings in a baseball uniform


----------



## Duff

What happened to Tomlin?  Did they finally let him go?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Dunno bro


----------



## bilgerat

Braves up 5-0 end of the 3rd


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good extra innings walk-off win despite bullpen's Will Smith trying to give the game away again.  Dodgers beat Phillies so Braves are tied now for 1st place. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228764

Box Score



> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 2-5, HR, 3 RBI






> 1st - Riley doubled to deep center, Albies scored, Soler thrown out at home.
> 
> 2nd - Heredia homered to left (433 feet), Duvall scored.





> 3rd - Riley doubled to deep left, Freeman scored, Riley to third.
> 
> 3rd - Swanson hit sacrifice fly to right, Riley scored.





> 6th - Votto homered to center (442 feet), Castellanos scored.
> 
> 8th - Suárez doubled to deep center, Naquin scored.
> 
> 9th - Votto homered to right (412 feet), Castellanos scored.





> 11th - Farmer singled to shallow right, Aquino scored.
> 
> 11th - Albies homered to right (412 feet), Duvall scored and Pederson scored.


----------



## DannyW

This is that much needed 8 - 2 streak that we have been waiting for all season. And after the series finale with Cincy today, the next 9 games will be against teams that all have a losing record. The games will be on the road though.

The Braves seem to be hitting their stride. Remains to be seen if their stride is enough to compete against the big boys in the NL West.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Will Smith..... ?


----------



## biggdogg

mizzippi jb said:


> Will Smith..... ?



Votto is hitting .212 against lefties this season. So let's fling an 88 mph duck down Broadway and see if Votto can hit it to Kennesaw...



DannyW said:


> This is that much needed 8 - 2 streak that we have been waiting for all season. And after the series finale with Cincy today, the next 9 games will be against teams that all have a losing record. The games will be on the road though.
> 
> The Braves seem to be hitting their stride. Remains to be seen if their stride is enough to compete against the big boys in the NL West.



Compete with them? I think so. Beat any of the teams in the West in a 5 game series? Probably not. But I would say that AA won the trade deadline game. The offense and the pen both have done a complete 180 since the deadline. Aside from the Not so Fresh Prince...


----------



## westcobbdog

Wonder is the broken handed reliever can turn into our closer? Smith scares me lately, even with 23 or more saves.


----------



## Dustin Pate

biggdogg said:


> Votto is hitting .212 against lefties this season. So let's fling an 88 mph duck down Broadway and see if Votto can hit it to Kennesaw...



I didn't think it was a terrible pitch. If you look at the replay he had to reach way down and golf it out. The K zone even showed it to be low strike zone at best. 

Regardless, nice to see them rally back. Hope they can keep their foot on the gas!


----------



## Doboy Dawg

https://nypost.com/2021/08/12/two-women-get-in-heated-concession-stand-brawl-at-braves-game/

Nacho Hotdog


----------



## mizzippi jb

Dustin Pate said:


> I didn't think it was a terrible pitch. If you look at the replay he had to reach way down and golf it out. The K zone even showed it to be low strike zone at best.
> 
> Regardless, nice to see them rally back. Hope they can keep their foot on the gas!


Read a few min ago that he's been ever so slightly tipping that slider, and with the catcher carousel, it's been hard for them to pinpoint.


----------



## Duff

Duff said:


> What happened to Tomlin?  Did they finally let him go?



Ooooop dare he is. ?


----------



## Duff

Oh, and I don’t trust will smith. At all. But, great 10 game stretch for the bravos!!


----------



## DannyW

Game three...how bad did it get? Last time I peeked it was 9-1, early, so I took that as a clear signal to cut the grass.


----------



## biggdogg

Muller sent down to Gwinnett right after the game. He was going back anyway because either Anderson or Ynoa would have taken his spot anyway.


----------



## antharper

Great late night game ! I’ve come to the conclusion that Will Smith can’t pitch unless he’s got a couple on base ! Tied for first , with a good chance to pull ahead a few games


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win to move back to a tie for 1st place after previous blowout game loss that knocked them down to 3rd with Phillies & Mets both losing their Friday game.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228789

Box Score



> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 2-4, HR, RBI
> 
> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 2-4, HR, RBI





> WIN
> C. Morton(11-4)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 7 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(24)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 1 BB






> 1st  - Soto singled to center, Robles scored, Escobar to third.
> 
> 1st  -  Bell hit sacrifice fly to left, Escobar scored.





> 5th  -  d'Arnaud homered to left (357 feet).
> 
> 6th  -  Albies homered to right center (372 feet).





> 7th -   Riley homered to right center (399 feet).
> 
> 9th  -  Swanson homered to center (418 feet).


----------



## DannyW

Looks like it will be an exciting finish to the season. Looking at the schedules, the Phillies have the easiest, and the Mets schedule from here on out is brutal.

Phillies - they only have 16 (of 46) games remaining against teams with winning records. For their last 19 games they only have 7 games against winning teams.

Atl - they have 20 (of 46) games remaining against teams with winning records. For their last 19 games they have 12 games against winning teams.

Mets - they have 29 (of 47) games remaining against teams with winning records. For their last 20 games they have 17 (!) games against winning teams.

I don't really see how the Mets can stay in the race.


----------



## Coenen

Looks like AA pushed the right buttons at the deadline, and they're getting back healthy. If Anderson and Ynoa can come back in good form, this club will find themselves peaking at the right time.


----------



## biggdogg

We will find out about Ynoa Tuesday...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine win for the Braves to stay tied for 1st place with the Phillies who also won.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228804

Box Score



> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 3-5, 2 HR, 6 RBI
> 
> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 3-5, HR, 3B





> WIN
> M. Fried(10-7)
> 6.0 IP, 1 ER, 7 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Albies tripled to deep center, Fried scored.
> 
> 3rd - Freeman singled to center, Albies scored.
> 
> 4th - Bell singled to center, Robles scored, Soto to third.





> 5th - Albies homered to left (383 feet), Heredia scored.
> 
> 5th - Swanson singled to center, Soler scored and Freeman scored.
> 
> 6th - Hernández singled to left, Robles scored, Bell to second.





> 7th - Swanson homered to left center (427 feet), Freeman scored and Riley scored.
> 
> 8th - Soler grounded into double play, third to second to first, Pederson scored, Albies out at second.





> 9th - Swanson homered to left (369 feet).
> 
> 9th - Duvall homered to left (384 feet).































https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-injuries-and-roster-moves

*Injuries & Moves: Ynoa set to start*

5:30 PM EDT

RHP Huascar Ynoa (fractured right hand)
Expected return: Tuesday

(Last updated: Aug. 14)



> Manager Brian Snitker confirmed Ynoa will be activated to start on Tuesday against the Marlins


----------



## Coenen

Another series win, now let's get the brooms out today.

Best thing about this upcoming series with the Marlins? Adam Duvall doesn't play for them anymore.

Crazy that Ronnie is still on that total bases list and hasn't played in over a month.


----------



## Coenen

Ran into this piece on Brian Snitker this morning, I think you guys will enjoy it:
https://www.si.com/mlb/2021/08/12/braves-brian-snitker-better-late-daily-cover


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Ran into this piece on Brian Snitker this morning, I think you guys will enjoy it:
> https://www.si.com/mlb/2021/08/12/braves-brian-snitker-better-late-daily-cover



Thank you. That is a really good article. Great actually.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Posting this before will Smith comes in 9th inning with a 1 run lead.  I hope he doesn't put somebody on base


----------



## mizzippi jb

Walked a couple.  Should give Riley the save for that game.


----------



## Resica

Go Phillies!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Resica said:


> Go Phillies!!!!


2nd......


----------



## Resica

mizzippi jb said:


> 2nd......


Glad you seconded that! Nice to have you on board!!


----------



## Coenen

Where's my broom?


mizzippi jb said:


> Walked a couple.  Should give Riley the save for that game.


Had it on the radio driving home from the lake. I was a little puckered up about the throw, but after coming home and seeing the video, WOW! great play from a great young player.

Hard not to think these guys will be good for a while.

Your NL East standings looking a little better today. Check Atlanta's run differential. It's a marathon, not a sprint, and the numbers are starting to come good for the Bravos.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427015054961033221


----------



## Duff

1st place all alone!! Whooot!
You know Will Smith is going to cost them at some point though


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves hold on for the win in a close game & moving into 1st place by themselves 1st time this season with Phillies losing & falling to 2nd place.

Mets vs Dodgers game is still later this evening.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228819

Box Score



> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 3-5, HR, RBI
> 
> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 2-5, HR, 2 RBI






> 2nd - Vogt grounded out to first, Duvall scored, Pederson to third.





> 3rd - Swanson homered to center (417 feet), Riley scored.
> 
> 3rd - Robles singled to left, García scored, Sánchez to third.





> 3rd - Sánchez scored on Smyly wild pitch, Robles to second on wild pitch by Smyly.
> 
> 3rd - Soto hit sacrifice fly to left, Robles scored.





> 5th - Freeman homered to left (384 feet).
> 
> 5th - Riley homered to left (403 feet).





> 5th - Swanson scored on Klobosits wild pitch, Vogt to second, Pederson to third.
> 
> 5th - Kieboom singled to right, Soto scored and Bell scored.





6-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427015018793603073








Before Mets vs Dodgers game this evening below






Before game below






Before game below


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> 1st place all alone!! Whooot!
> You know Will Smith is going to cost them at some point though


I won't even pretend to know about relievers anymore. For all we know he could find "it" and go on a run, or he could completely fall apart. Then who gets the job? Rodriguez? Martin? Matzek? Puke?

I remember hearing something the other day that Smith was tipping his pitches, and the shuffling of catchers had prevented that from being noticed. Maybe that gets cleaned up and solves the issues. The two BB's today didn't fill me with confidence though.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Maybe he needs to man up like the Yankees closer.....Google it if ya don't know


----------



## biggdogg

The Braves infield is on pace to be quite a special group. Particularly Ozzie and Swanson. All 4 will clear 30 HR's rather easily, and all of them could make a serious push for 40. Ozzie and Dansby will become only the 6th middle infield duo in MLB history to hit 30 bombs each. And tgey should pass the Uggla/Renteria combo who had 35/33 respectively for most ever by a middle infield duo.


----------



## bilgerat

Dodgers up on the Mets 9-4 mid of the 8th


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> The Braves infield is on pace to be quite a special group. Particularly Ozzie and Swanson. All 4 will clear 30 HR's rather easily, and all of them could make a serious push for 40. Ozzie and Dansby will become only the 6th middle infield duo in MLB history to hit 30 bombs each. And tgey should pass the Uggla/Renteria combo who had 35/33 respectively for most ever by a middle infield duo.



Take it a step further...add Adam Duval to the list to reach 30 homers this year. That makes 5 of the 8 position players that should reach 30+ HR's. And if not for his unfortunate injury, Acuna would be on the list too.

That's not a record, but it's still some serious power.


----------



## bilgerat

Brave on top 10-2 over the fish in the 6th


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite a slow start for both teams pitchers giving up early runs, glad to see the Braves winning momentum continue. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228834

Box Score 



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-4, HR, 3 RBI
> 
> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 3-5, 3 RBI, 2 R





> WIN
> T. Toussaint(2-2)
> 6.1 IP, 2 ER, 7 K, 2 BB






> 1st - Swanson grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Albies scored, Freeman out at second, Soler to third.
> 
> 1st - Chisholm Jr. homered to right center (443 feet).





> 2nd - Díaz homered to right (416 feet).





> 4th - Albies singled to right center, Heredia scored, Toussaint to second.
> 
> 4th - Freeman homered to right (401 feet), Toussaint scored and Albies scored.





> 4th - Swanson singled to left center, Riley scored.
> 
> 4th - Duvall homered to left (445 feet), Swanson scored.





> 6th - Albies singled to shallow center, d'Arnaud scored and Heredia scored.
> 
> 7th - d'Arnaud doubled to deep center, Duvall scored and Swanson scored.


----------



## huntersluck

hope they keep it rolling


----------



## Coenen

Averaging 6 runs a game in August, that'll do.


----------



## DannyW

So far they are taking care of business. And this is the stretch where they need to because it's going to get a lot harder.


----------



## Whitefeather

Seems like they got serious since Acuna got hurt and the Panda got sent away.


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> So far they are taking care of business. And this is the stretch where they need to because it's going to get a lot harder.


Finally making opposing pitchers with 4+ ERA's look bad. That drove me nuts in the early going. Guy on the mound is a certified scrub, and your team makes him look unhittable.

SP's have rounded into form. Guys like D'Arnaud getting healthy. Front office finally putting a major league lineup on the bench rather than reclamation projects and AAAA level guys. Riley and Dansby seem to be really coming into their own. Freeman back on track. Ynoa back tonight, with Anderson (hopefully) to follow soon. Eddie Rosario still waiting in the wings as well. That's three more guys who could all make a significant impact.

I'm trying to check my expectations, but they could go on a serious run. They kept their head above water early, and the other teams in the division weren't able to distance themselves from the pack.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Finally making opposing pitchers with 4+ ERA's look bad. That drove me nuts in the early going. Guy on the mound is a certified scrub, and your team makes him look unhittable.
> 
> SP's have rounded into form. Guys like D'Arnaud getting healthy. Front office finally putting a major league lineup on the bench rather than reclamation projects and AAAA level guys. Riley and Dansby seem to be really coming into their own. Freeman back on track. Ynoa back tonight, with Anderson (hopefully) to follow soon. Eddie Rosario still waiting in the wings as well. That's three more guys who could all make a significant impact.
> 
> I'm trying to check my expectations, but they could go on a serious run. They kept their head above water early, and the other teams in the division weren't able to distance themselves from the pack.



With all the other trades, I had forgotten about that guy (Rosario). And truthfully, being an AL player, I knew very little about him other than his name. So I looked him up. 

Wow. He has a career BA of .275 and hits around 25 dingers with 80-90 RBIs in a season. He placed 17th and 18th in the 2019 and 2020 MVP voting. That alone would at least imply that he is one of the top 20-25 players in the NL.

So how did the Braves get him, and some cash to boot, in exchange for Pablo Sandoval? What's the catch?


----------



## antharper

Will Smith just had a 123 inning !!!


----------



## LEGHORN

Amazing


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice close Braves shutout win in a low scoring game.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228843

Box Score



> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-4, HR, RBI





> 8th - Soler singled to right center, Almonte scored.
> 
> 9th - Riley homered to center (395 feet).





44-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427809165636931586



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/huascar-ynoa-solid-in-braves-win-over-marlins

*Ynoa returns sharp in Braves' 5th straight win*

9:57 PM EDT


----------



## Coenen

Good win last night! When the chips were down we got it done, and they didn't. I'll have my broom close by this afternoon.


Re: The Rosario deal


DannyW said:


> So how did the Braves get him, and some cash to boot, in exchange for Pablo Sandoval? What's the catch?


Cleveland had him on a 1yr deal, he was underachieving, then got injured, and they were ready to cut bait I guess. Either that or their GM is married to AA's sister or something. 

All of the analysis I could find on the deal was pretty unkind to Cleveland. The outfield there is pretty crowded, maybe they were doing him a solid by dealing him to a contender so he could play for a better contract next season?

We'll see. He could have an injury setback and never see the field, or the performance might not be there when he does see the field.


----------



## biggdogg

Cleveland is notorious for unloading talent for peanuts. They're the Detroit Lions of MLB. I'm honestly surprised they haven't run Shane Beiber off yet. And I wouldn't mind at all seeing him in a Braves uni.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

I remember there being a debate on here about losing games was either because of the manager, or the players not playing to their potential at the time. Debate solved


----------



## Coenen

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I remember there being a debate on here about losing games was either because of the manager, or the players not playing to their potential at the time. Debate solved


As one of my favorite football pundits is fond of saying, "Players, not plays."


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

treemanjohn said:


> Sandoval wears a panda head in a major league dugout while his batting average is less than his weight. Nah management is great


What's up with the Braves? Snit get fired, or are they in first place again this year? Dang management


----------



## Whitefeather

BamaGeorgialine said:


> What's up with the Braves? Snit get fired, or are they in first place again this year? Dang management


I think they finally woke up and got serious again.


----------



## treemanjohn

Strangely enough most of these additions wouldn't


BamaGeorgialine said:


> What's up with the Braves? Snit get fired, or are they in first place again this year? Dang management


No they just woke up. Baseball is streaky. Acuna getting hurt was a slight blessing in disguise which led to Duvall, Pederson, and Rosario. Snitker still sucks


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

treemanjohn said:


> Strangely enough most of these additions wouldn't
> 
> No they just woke up. Baseball is streaky. Acuna getting hurt was a slight blessing in disguise which led to Duvall, Pederson, and Rosario. Snitker still sucks


That was my point. The GM has more to do with a team being good or not. Swanson hit 220 the first half and Snit sucks. He's hit something like 320 the last almost month and everyone else is hitting bombs as well, Snit is a heck of a coach. At this point in these players careers, a major league baseball coach has little to do with the success or failures of the players


----------



## mizzippi jb

Congrats to Freddie on his cycle.  2nd of his career!


----------



## Coenen

mizzippi jb said:


> Congrats to Freddie on his cycle.  2nd of his career!


Beat me to it. Dude's pretty good. 

7-2 Braves


----------



## mizzippi jb

Coenen said:


> Beat me to it. Dude's pretty good.
> 
> 7-2 Braves


My son is 16 and is a pretty dang good baseball player. He's hit singles, doubles, Homers.  Granted I'm taking about a teen  who's played baseball since 5 but...... Don't recall him ever hitting a true triple.  A feat in itself for anyone!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Despite the Braves' bullpen trying to give away the game & giving up 6-runs in the 9th-inning, glad they held on for the win as their travels are turning into a fine road trip. They get a day off on Thursday. 

Phillies lost to AZ. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228858 

Box Score 



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 4-5, HR, 3B





> WIN
> C. Morton(12-4)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 9 K, 1 BB






> 4th - Riley singled to center, Freeman scored.
> 
> 4th - Duvall walked, Riley scored, d'Arnaud to second, Swanson to third.
> 
> 4th - Heredia walked, Swanson scored, Duvall to second, d'Arnaud to third.
> 
> 4th - Albies hit sacrifice fly to right, d'Arnaud scored, Heredia to second, Duvall to third.





> 5th - Duvall doubled to deep center, Freeman scored, Riley to third.
> 
> 5th - Alfaro grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Díaz scored, De La Cruz out at second, Jackson to third.
> 
> 5th - Rojas singled to right, Jackson scored, Alfaro to second.





> 6th - Freeman homered to center (405 feet), Soler scored.
> 
> 7th - Anderson grounded out to third, Díaz scored, De La Cruz to third.





> 8th - Riley singled to left, Albies scored, Freeman to second.
> 
> 8th - d'Arnaud walked, Freeman scored, Swanson to second, Riley to third.
> 
> 8th - Duvall walked, Riley scored, d'Arnaud to second, Swanson to third.
> 
> 8th - Pederson walked, Swanson scored, Duvall to second, d'Arnaud to third.





> 9th - De La Cruz hit sacrifice fly to center, Díaz scored.
> 
> 9th - Chisholm Jr. singled to center, Jackson scored, León to third.
> 
> 9th - Aguilar singled to left, León scored and Chisholm Jr. scored.
> 
> 9th - Sánchez homered to right (390 feet), Aguilar scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-hits-for-second-cycle

'Pretty cool': Freddie logs 2nd career cycle

1:28 AM EDT 



> first cycle since he produced one on June 15, 2016, in a win over the Reds





> Braves have won 13 of 15 dating back to Aug. 3


----------



## DannyW

Something I thought about last night...the Braves were 44-44 with Acuna in the line-up. They are 21-12 since he was lost for the season. Despite his immense and unquestionable talent, was he a distraction to the team?

Put another way, if the player hurt and lost for the season on July 10 had been the low-key team-first Freddie Freeman, instead of Acuna, would the Braves still be 21-12 and 3.5 games ahead in first place?

We'll never know, there have been several additions/subtractions to the roster, but it's something to think about.


----------



## Whitefeather

DannyW said:


> Something I thought about last night...the Braves were 44-44 with Acuna in the line-up. They are 21-12 since he was lost for the season. Despite his immense and unquestionable talent, was he a distraction to the team?


I feel the same way as you. He’s as talented as anyone but he’s immature and a showboat.


----------



## DannyW

Whitefeather said:


> I feel the same way as you. He’s as talented as anyone but he’s immature and a showboat.



Just to be sure nobody misunderstands...I believe he has potential HOF talent.

But is his talent best suited for a team-first, low controversy team like the Braves? There are teams out there, the Dodgers and Yankees come to mind, who seem to thrive on the sort of disruptive mini-chaos that players like Acuna bring to the table. Those teams win by putting pure talent on the field with little regard to team chemistry.

Not saying that anything needs to done right now but AA should keep an open mind over the next couple years. Acuna has the talent, and an EXTREMELY team friendly contract, that could bring one or more all star type players, plus some top minor league talent in a trade.


----------



## mizzippi jb

That dawned on me last night as well


----------



## Duff

Im old school when it comes to baseball and could do without the showboating. Honestly, it’s ridiculous. But, those young guys play that way.

And, I understand what you are saying, but there is no way the Braves are better off without Acuna. Plus, all of the players seem to love him. 

With his contract being what it is and him being a MVP talent, I don’t see them trading. At least until the last year or so. If they did trade him, AA better get the entire farm.


----------



## Duff

Tomlin last night 

.2 inn /5 hits / 5 er
Season era is 6.57
Whooop there he is again 

Surly he will be gone when Anderson comes back


----------



## Coenen

Trade Acuña? Yeah, nah.

They're winning because the starting pitchers have rounded into form, and the hitters beyond #5 might actually make contact. It's right there to be seen.

Once Ozuna and D'arnaud were out of the picture in the early going, this team suddenly had HUGE holes on offense. There was a time this season where we were clamoring for them to please bring Orlando Arcia up from the minors. That's how desperate things were. They tried to get Tyler Flowers back at one point. Kevan Smith? Really? 

There was not [relevant] major league talent on the field, and the results followed.

This conversation is literally the, "How do we replace Giambi?" Scene in Moneyball. How much production went out the door, and how much came in to replace it? By the time Ronald went down they had lost the output of 3 important guys and the sum total of the replacement players wasn't enough to overcome that.


----------



## Whitefeather

Congrats to Freddie Freeman for being the first 1st baseman to hit for the cycle more than once. Which is pretty impressive when you think about all the men that played 1st base.


----------



## Coenen

Whitefeather said:


> Congrats to Freddie Freeman for being the first 1st baseman to hit for the cycle more than once. Which is pretty impressive when you think about all the men that played 1st base.


If you're doing something for this first time EVER in baseball, you've done something special.


----------



## Whitefeather

Coenen said:


> If you're doing something for this first time EVER in baseball, you've done something special.



ABSOLUTELY


----------



## mizzippi jb

Where's Resica with his "go Phillies" after thst D Backs series? ?


----------



## antharper

mizzippi jb said:


> Where's Resica with his "go Phillies" after thst D Backs series? ?


Lol ?, they got swept by a 38 win team


----------



## DannyW

What a difference 3 weeks makes. Braves were in third place and 4 games out of first...now they are in first place by 4 games. Phillies get swept by the second worst team in all of MLB. After last night the Mets now have a losing record (60-61). And the Braves are tied with one other team for the best winning record in all of the MLB over the last 10 games (9-1).

Reality check...the "one other team" with a 9-1 record over the last 10 games is the LA Dodgers.

Finally, Mets owner Steve Cohen blasted his team saying ""It's hard to understand how professional hitters can be this unproductive."


----------



## BassRaider

The Braves are going good but it's time to say goodbye to Tomlin. Also Smith is having control issues. Maybe, use (cringe) Jackson more as a closer? We can't keep scoring like we have and still worry about blowing leads.


----------



## Coenen

Extension for D'arnaud, wonder if it'll be him and Contreras next season and then at the end of the deal Contreras and Langoliers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428752455706333184


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Extension for D'arnaud, wonder if it'll be him and Contreras next season and then at the end of the deal Contreras and Langoliers.



A decent plan for now, just have to see how things are in two years. Sometimes great plans fall through somehow in MLB (See: Pache, Cristian).


----------



## Coenen

Another W tonight.
Fried. Wow.


----------



## Whitefeather

Fried looked like Greg Maddux tonight. Complete game shut out with 88 pitches


----------



## DannyW

Hopefully the other young pitchers will take note. If you're sitting on 70-80 pitches through 5-6 innings, Snit will take you out. If you have 70-80 pitches through 7-8 innings, he will likely leave you in.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to have more success with road games.  Kinda nice when the bullpen not needed.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228885 

Box Score 



> WIN
> M. Fried(11-7)
> 9.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 K, 0 BB
> 
> M. Fried ATL - SP
> 9.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 H





> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 2-3, HR, 2 RBI






> 2nd - d'Arnaud homered to left (401 feet), Swanson scored.
> 
> 3rd - Soler homered to left center (428 feet).


----------



## Coenen

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good to have more success with road games.  Kinda nice when the bullpen not needed.


The way Fried was throwing last night, there was no one in the 'pen that was gonna be better. Frenchy was saying it on the broadcast, Max had total command of all his pitches right on through the 9th.

He's another one that's got the chance to be real good for a long time.

How about D'Arnaud? Sign the new deal, hit a 2R bomb, help your battery-mate throw a CG shut-out, not a bad way to celebrate.


----------



## mizzippi jb

DannyW said:


> A decent plan for now, just have to see how things are in two years. Sometimes great plans fall through somehow in MLB (See: Pache, Cristian).


Pache is 22 yrs old.  The Braves are far from throwing in the towel on him.


----------



## Coenen

mizzippi jb said:


> Pache is 22 yrs old.  The Braves are far from throwing in the towel on him.


Good thing Braves' management doesn't move on as quickly as the fans.

Radio brought up a good point the other day; we've been hearing about some of these guys for so long that we don't realize (A.) how young they are, and (B.) how little time some of them have actually been in the league.

Folks didn't think Austin Riley was an "answer." The guy is 24 years old, and has 252 games played at the Major league level. Not even two full seasons of games played. If anything he's stayed true to form and progressed faster than expected. He's just on the cusp of his prime years, and even if some of the numbers regress he's going to be a monster.

Not everyone is an Acuna or an Ozzie. Some guys take a little seasoning to find "it." Dansby would be a great example. He's taken his lumps, and come out better for it.


----------



## mizzippi jb

I know 10 years ago the "ripening" age of a MLB player was around 26.  It's probably moved down a little bit now because of the young phenoms, but it's still a pretty solid guage


----------



## Whitefeather

I think what most people were saying or, at least I was, is that this team had too much talent to be sub .500 for 1/2 the season. I believe it was more of their approach to the game. I think Snit did the best with what he had.


----------



## DannyW

mizzippi jb said:


> Pache is 22 yrs old.  The Braves are far from throwing in the towel on him.



No...not throwing in the towel either. I was referring to the PLAN, which was for Pache to take over the centerfield spot this season. Braves management, the fans, the broadcast crew, and certainly Pache himself thought that was a great plan. But it didn't happen.

Hence my comment "Sometimes great plans fall through somehow in MLB (See: Pache, Cristian)."

BTW...I hear Pache is doing well in AAA. Probably see him back in Atlanta in September.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Coenen said:


> The way Fried was throwing last night, there was no one in the 'pen that was gonna be better. Frenchy was saying it on the broadcast, Max had total command of all his pitches right on through the 9th.
> 
> He's another one that's got the chance to be real good for a long time.
> 
> How about D'Arnaud? Sign the new deal, hit a 2R bomb, help your battery-mate throw a CG shut-out, not a bad way to celebrate.



Glad for Fried having one of his better uncommon games & looking to have more of 'em, and/or more starters having more like this one.

Reckon d'Arnaud was highly motivated with better things coming his way lately, including some additional paternity experiences.



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

The #Braves today recalled C William Contreras from Triple-A Gwinnett and placed C Travis d’Arnaud on the paternity list.

10:17 AM · Aug 21, 2021


----------



## antharper

Another win and another Phillies loss !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Scary having Braves bullpen almost give away the game again in the 9th-inning, but glad having their winning momentum continue. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228900

Box Score



> WIN
> D. Smyly(9-3)
> 5.0 IP, 3 ER, 8 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Mountcastle homered to center (415 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Swanson doubled to deep right center, Freeman scored and Soler scored.





> 4th - Pederson homered to right center (415 feet).
> 
> 4th - Santander homered to left (384 feet).
> 
> 4th - Urías homered to right (398 feet).





> 5th - Riley homered to left (364 feet).





> 9th - Soler hit sacrifice fly to center, Vogt scored, Albies to third.
> 
> 9th - Santander homered to left center (398 feet).


----------



## mizzippi jb

We better get those W's  while we can.  We gotta head west to finish the season


----------



## Coenen

mizzippi jb said:


> We better get those W's  while we can.  We gotta head west to finish the season


Win the games(or at least the series) you're supposed to win, right? 

They're on a heck of a run.


----------



## Coenen

Get the brooms [back] out, boys!

Phillies already down 1 in San Diego.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive winning by the Braves, but coming games against better teams bring higher challenges. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228915 

Box Score 



> J. Soler ATL - RF
> 2-4, HR, RBI
> 
> A. Duvall ATL - LF
> 2-4, 2B, 2 RBI





> T. Toussaint(3-2)
> 5.1 IP, 1 ER, 5 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(28)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 4th - Soler homered to left center (384 feet).
> 
> 4th - Duvall doubled to deep center, Swanson scored and Freeman scored.
> 
> 4th - Urías doubled to right, Mancini scored.





34-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429535007249506306


----------



## DannyW

Look at the torque on Soler's right ankle in the above photo....wow!


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Look at the torque on Soler's right ankle in the above photo....wow!



Pull up an old picture of Fred McGriff's swing...


----------



## treemanjohn

We're fixing to see what the Braves are made of. They're about to be on a tough run.


----------



## Shadow11




----------



## Duff

This kills me about Snit. Trying to extend a 9 game win streak and you bring in Santana and Chavez?  Really ?    Going with his gut I guess. Idk


----------



## Duff

Santana was obviously not ready for that moment


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Duff said:


> This kills me about Snit. Trying to extend a 9 game win streak and you bring in Santana and Chavez?  Really ?    Going with his gut I guess. Idk


Chaves did his job and got a ground ball and it wasn't hit hard. I think that he did fine considering the position he was put in. Sometimes the ball finds a hole


----------



## Duff

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Chaves did his job and got a ground ball and it wasn't hit hard. I think that he did fine considering the position he was put in. Sometimes the ball finds a hole


yeah. Agree. 
Can’t stand the yanks. Probably to involved in this game ?
Been fun watching the Braves the last couple of weeks


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Duff said:


> yeah. Agree.
> Can’t stand the yanks. Probably to involved in this game ?
> Been fun watching the Braves the last couple of weeks


I just wish the Braves had the Yankees payroll.


----------



## Duff

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I just wish the Braves had the Yankees payroll.


they’d be paying Tomlin $18 million a year


----------



## DannyW

I think as much as anything, the shift killed us last night. Offhand, I can think of at least 4 hard hit balls that were normally base hits, were turned into outs due to the shift.

Hate the shift but it's here to stay...at least in some form. Cannot understand why professional hitters, when essentially given half the infield to work with, can't poke a lousy ground ball to the opposite field.


----------



## treemanjohn

Duff said:


> This kills me about Snit. Trying to extend a 9 game win streak and you bring in Santana and Chavez?  Really ?    Going with his gut I guess. Idk


Snitker is a great farm club manager


----------



## walukabuck

Forgot how much I hate the yankees. I have the MLB package and absolutely refuse to watch them except on the rare occasion they play the Braves. Tough stretch here for the next couple weeks for the old Bravos. Pretty sure I would be ejected in the first inning if pitching against the commies from NewYork, would be inclined to bean everyone of them in their steroid invested heads.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

walukabuck said:


> Forgot how much I hate the yankees. I have the MLB package and absolutely refuse to watch them except on the rare occasion they play the Braves. Tough stretch here for the next couple weeks for the old Bravos. Pretty sure I would be ejected in the first inning if pitching against the commies from NewYork, would be inclined to bean everyone of them in their steroid invested heads.


I agree. Followed by the Mets then the Phillies


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

treemanjohn said:


> Snitker is a great farm club manager


I personally don't think major league coaches matter much at all. Take Leo Mazzone for instance. Was he the best pitching coach in baseball or was he given the best pitchers in the game to toe the rubber darn near every night of a 162 game season? Anyway, just curious so, what head coach coaching right now would you rather have?


----------



## walukabuck

No chance of a favorable replay ruling coming from Newyork, these jerks run the league


----------



## walukabuck

Replay goes against the Braves. Who knows why.
— Buster Olney (@Buster_ESPN) August 25, 2021
Buster knows whats up


----------



## DannyW

Saw a different camera angle of the play this morning on ESPN. It was from the 3rd base side and clearly showed Sanchez's tag chasing Freeman after he touched the plate. In fact, he didn't even touch Freeman until he had slid all the way across the plate.

Didn't see this camera angle at all last night but assume it was available to the instant replay officials. But did we really expect a call, especially such a game changing one, to go against the Yankees, from a replay umpire located in New York City???


----------



## Duff

Man, that was some playoff atmosphere baseball. Anyone will be hard pressed to beat the yanks scoring 2 and 4 runs. They are going to get theirs. Can not stand the yanks but was impressed how they hit the ball the other way to beat the shift. Even the big boppers. I wish Albies would give it a try


----------



## biggdogg

They only showed the best camera angle twice. But it was from the on deck circle on first base side. You could clearly see Freeman's foot had slid completely across the plate before the mitt touched his ribs. Replay is a complete joke in the MLB. Bohm never touched home and Sanchez didn't make the tag in time...


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> They only showed the best camera angle twice. But it was from the on deck circle on first base side. You could clearly see Freeman's foot had slid completely across the plate before the mitt touched his ribs. Replay is a complete joke in the MLB. Bohm never touched home and Sanchez didn't make the tag in time...



Yeah, I saw a fan's video on Twitter a little while ago. He must have been sitting near the top of field level behind the Braves dugout. When you pause the video it shows Freeman's foot a couple inches across home plate, and a 3 inch gap between Sanchez's glove and Freeman's ribs.

Sometimes missed calls don't impact the final outcome of a game. I firmly believe that one did. When is MLB going to make replay officials public and accountable instead of putting nameless umpires in an unknown NYC location? I'd like to see a TV camera in the that room for accountability, and the umpires interviewed on live TV to explain their decisions.


----------



## Whitefeather

I like the idea of the review official not knowing what the call on the field is before he reviews it. Takes away the human factors of it. It’s either safe or out that’s it, no other outlying factors come into play.


----------



## DannyW

Whitefeather said:


> I like the idea of the review official not knowing what the call on the field is before he reviews it. Takes away the human factors of it. It’s either safe or out that’s it, no other outlying factors come into play.



I liked that idea a lot when I first heard it. Still do. But on plays like the one last night, the umpire is in the middle of it, and if you're watching the replay you see him make the call.

Of course it could be edited to remove the umpires call before being sent to the replay official but who wants to further delay an already lengthy delay?

And who knows...they may have been watching the game live in their downtime between reviews.


----------



## biggdogg

That is the second botched review of a play at the plate that went against the Braves this season. Look up the Alec Bohm play (vs. the Philthies) from the first couple weeks of the season. 

I absolutely disagree with umpires reviewing fellow umpires calls in an anonymous environment. The buddy system is deep.


----------



## Whitefeather

Another thing I wonder is if all the cameras are synched to the same exact time down to the tenth of a second. It would be so much easier for replay officials to see multiple angles at the same exact time, which in last night’s case, would show that Freeman touched  the plate before the tag. 

Particularly in football when one angle shows a knee down and another shows where the ball is, etc.


----------



## Stob

biggdogg said:


> That is the second botched review of a play at the plate that went against the Braves this season. Look up the Alec Bohm play (vs. the Philthies) from the first couple weeks of the season.
> 
> I absolutely disagree with umpires reviewing fellow umpires calls in an anonymous environment. The buddy system is deep.



100%. Any play that goes through ESPN or NYC will almost always go again the Braves.


----------



## walukabuck

Very frustrating, everything's in place to get the call right and they still can't do it. The yankees were dead in the water and traded for another batch of all-stars at the deadline. It's not like they should need help from MLB replays with all their resources. I had quit screaming at the TV years ago until last night. Kind of glad for a couple days off.


----------



## antharper

Resica said:


> Go Phillies!!!!


2-10 last 10 games ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

antharper said:


> 2-10 last 10 games ?


Below 500 now thx to the D Backs!


----------



## biggdogg

Braves get two days off and pick up a full game in the standings on Philly and NY. If they can play close to .500 ball against the Dodgers, Padres and Giants, I don't think the Mets or Philthies catch them. And the Padres have been struggling lately having fallen out of the Wild Card spot and canning their pitching coach.


----------



## Resica

antharper said:


> 2-10 last 10 games ?


Indeed. I'll still pull for them even though they stink!! How'd they go 2-10 in the last 10 games. You a math genius or something?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves bats waking up to take the lead with a 4-run 7th-inning, not making it easy for the Giants.


EDIT Update below . . .

Congrats to Atlanta holding on for the win over San Fran, despite bullpen's Will Smith trying to give away the game again in the 9th-inning. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228984

Box Score



> J. Soler ATL - RF
> 3-4, HR, 3 RBI






> 1st - Posey homered to right (341 feet), Slater scored.





> 2nd - Gausman grounded into fielder's choice to catcher, Yastrzemski scored on throwing error by catcher d'Arnaud, Estrada safe at third on error.
> 
> 2nd - Duvall homered to left center (413 feet).





> 3rd - Riley singled to right, Soler scored.
> 
> 4th - La Stella doubled to right, Estrada scored, La Stella thrown out at third.





> 7th - Albies doubled to center, Pederson scored, Heredia to third.
> 
> 7th - Soler homered to left (430 feet), Heredia scored and Albies scored.





> 9th - Flores homered to left (395 feet).


----------



## BassRaider

Will Smith - 3 homers in last 5 games. He's not the closer we need. May need to retry Luke Jackson (ugh) or maybe Matzek? I want a closer that throws hard and throws strikes instead of finesse (that for fishing).
At least their winning!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Resica said:


> Indeed. I'll still pull for them even though they stink!! How'd they go 2-10 in the last 10 games. You a math genius or something?


Nah.... They're just that bad ?


----------



## DannyW

I'm finally at odds with Snitker. Was Will Smith once a great closer? Maybe...he certainly was for one year (2019). Will he be a great closer again in the future? Maybe...time will tell.

But right now, in the 2021 pennant race, he is an AWFUL closer. No maybe about it. Over his last 11 appearances he has given up 10 hits (5 for HR's), 8 walks, and 2 hit batsmen. That's 20 batters safely on base in 10.1 innings pitched. Oh...and he has a 6.97 ERA. And came within about 5 feet of another HR last night which would have tied the game. He has only had 1 "clean" (no hits or walks or HBP) appearance in his last 11 games.

Time to saddle up another horse. As someone else mentioned, Tyler Matzek has been terrific since the All Star break...16 IP with 12 of 18 clean appearances, 0 HR's, only 4 hits and 6 BB, and most importantly a 0.00 ERA. In fact, he has only given up 1 ER dating back to June 24 (21 appearances).

You are loyal to a fault Mr. Snitker. Heck, right now I would feel more confident running Minter out there in the 9th inning.


----------



## treemanjohn

BassRaider said:


> Will Smith - 3 homers in last 5 games. He's not the closer we need. May need to retry Luke Jackson (ugh) or maybe Matzek? I want a closer that throws hard and throws strikes instead of finesse (that for fishing).
> At least their winning!


Matzek just still getting over the yips. Not sure I would chance blowing him out in a closer role


----------



## biggdogg

I still can't stand Minter. He is a ticking time bomb. I just don't trust him to sustain the run he is on. Not sure I'm ready to move Matzek into the closer role either for the reason Treeman mentioned. But Will Smith is just embarrassing hisself. I read that with the bullpen shaping up, the Braves would likely shop him in the off season. Lord I hope so. My vote would be for Rodriguez to move into the closer role. Aside from the homer he gave up last night, he has been lights out since he got here. And he has closer experience.


----------



## Duff

Agree 100%. Smith does not need to be in the 9th inning. Terrible. I’ve seen him celebrate because someone made a game saving catch the last 3 or 4 times he’s been in the game. Like he did something great


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> Agree 100%. Smith does not need to be in the 9th inning. Terrible. I’ve seen him celebrate because someone made a game saving catch the last 3 or 4 times he’s been in the game. Like he did something great


And to be so big, he definitely doesn't throw too hard.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you did not know about expected surprises for today's game, Anderson & Rozario are in the starting lineup.



Twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves


The #Braves today returned RHP Ian Anderson from his rehabilitation assignment and reinstated him from the 10-day injured list after optioning RHP Edgar Santana to Triple-A Gwinnett following last night’s game.

9:27 AM · Aug 29, 2021


The #Braves today returned OF Eddie Rosario from his rehabilitation assignment and reinstated him from the 10-day injured list. To make room on the active roster, the club designated OF Abraham Almonte for assignment.

1:16 PM · Aug 27, 2021


----------



## treemanjohn

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> In case you did not know about expected surprises for today's game, Anderson & Rozario are in the starting lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter:
> 
> Atlanta Braves
> @Braves
> 
> 
> The #Braves today returned RHP Ian Anderson from his rehabilitation assignment and reinstated him from the 10-day injured list after optioning RHP Edgar Santana to Triple-A Gwinnett following last night’s game.
> 
> 9:27 AM · Aug 29, 2021
> 
> 
> The #Braves today returned OF Eddie Rosario from his rehabilitation assignment and reinstated him from the 10-day injured list. To make room on the active roster, the club designated OF Abraham Almonte for assignment.
> 
> 1:16 PM · Aug 27, 2021


The playoff roster cuts will be very interesting for the Braves. Theres a lot of close calls in the dugout


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

treemanjohn said:


> The playoff roster cuts will be very interesting for the Braves. Theres a lot of close calls in the dugout



Still have the month of Sept for the regular season, but it will be interesting who's playing well then, if the winning momentum continues, if they can get more consistent run production, if they can avoid more injuries, & have tough close calls for a playoff roster if still in contention for post-season play, etc.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Duff said:


> Agree 100%. Smith does not need to be in the 9th inning. Terrible. I’ve seen him celebrate because someone made a game saving catch the last 3 or 4 times he’s been in the game. Like he did something great


Man I've said that over and over again. How can Smith smile after getting shelled and bailed out by a top 10 play of the day? If the Braves aren't up by at least two runs when he comes in, it's gonna be extra innings at best case scenario


----------



## treemanjohn

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Still have the month of Sept for the regular season, but it will be interesting who's playing well then, if the winning momentum continues, if they can get more consistent run production, if they can avoid more injuries, & have tough close calls for a playoff roster if still in contention for post-season play, etc.


Snitker is cut from the players coach cloth, so it's typically not the case where the best player stays. Let's hope for the best


----------



## BassRaider

Getting tired of the shift. Other than Freeman, we don't take advantage of it. Notice other teams seem to use it against us better.
If anyone has any stats, I'd like to see.


----------



## mizzippi jb

BassRaider said:


> Getting tired of the shift. Other than Freeman, we don't take advantage of it. Notice other teams seem to use it against us better.
> If anyone has any stats, I'd like to see.


Yet teams wear our shift out right regular!  Shift didn't matter on Soler's shot


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Shifts only matter if the pitcher can hit his spot. On the offensive side, I saw Pedersen lay a beautiful bunt down the 3rd base line this year and he pretty much walked to 1st. I haven't seen him or anyone else even attempt one since. At least try to bunt and put it in the opposing teams head that you are willing to. It's as if it's below hitters to hit a single anymore. It's all bat speed, launch angles, and homeruns or nothing


----------



## treemanjohn

BassRaider said:


> Getting tired of the shift. Other than Freeman, we don't take advantage of it. Notice other teams seem to use it against us better.
> If anyone has any stats, I'd like to see.


Its tough to find a raker these days. It's all about the long ball. Having a batter who can regularly work both sides of the field is very rare. Jeter was the last one that I can recall. He was a master at retarding his timing to take the ball to the opposite field. Most do it by mistake


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Besides Freeman, Markakis was the last Braves player that was a pure hitter


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, best rocking game of the series with Braves bats coming alive with 12-hits to lead 9-0 ending the 8th-inning.


EDIT Update below . . .


Congrats to Braves on a great win.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229013

Box Score



> 4th - Soler homered to left (419 feet).
> 
> 4th - Riley homered to left (423 feet), Freeman scored.





> 6th - Rosario tripled to right, Pederson scored and Swanson scored.





> 7th - Freeman singled to shallow right center, Albies scored, Soler to second.
> 
> 7th - Pederson hit sacrifice fly to left, Soler scored.





> 8th - Heredia scored on Long wild pitch.
> 
> 8th - Albies homered to left center (405 feet).


----------



## Coenen

Good win today, and a series win against one of the League's best teams.


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> Good win today, and a series win against one of the League's best teams.



The number 1 team in the NL actually. With the #2 team the next 3 days.


----------



## biggdogg

Did anyone see where the Braves cleared out an entire section of seats and draped 13 American flags?


----------



## mizzippi jb

biggdogg said:


> Did anyone see where the Braves cleared out an entire section of seats and draped 13 American flags? View attachment 1101199


Did not see that but kudos to them.


----------



## walukabuck

biggdogg said:


> The number 1 team in the NL actually. With the #2 team the next 3 days.


Yep in the front end of a tough stretch, so far so good


----------



## DannyW

walukabuck said:


> Yep in the front end of a tough stretch, so far so good



The scheduling gods didn't treat the Braves very nicely. The Braves play 17 out the next 26 games on the left coast including 9.5 games against the Dodgers, Padres and Giants (the .5 game is finishing a suspended game vs the Padres).

Meanwhile the Phillies only play 6 more games this year against teams who currently have winning records (Milwaukee and Atlanta).

Don't think we have seen the last of the Phillies.


----------



## biggdogg

Based on recent skipped starts and his string of short outings, I'm of the mind that Smyly may have made his last start as a Brave. Whether he ends up in the pen or on waivers remains to be seen. The Dodgers starter gave up 3 solo blasts. Apparently Smyly felt the need to one up Urias and gave up 4 bombs. 3 solos and a 2 run shot...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice rally by Braves bats in the 6th inning with back-to-back HR's by Soler & Freeman, then in the 7th inning with HR by Duvall of the 1st game last night to make it close to the end.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229018



> 6th - Soler homered to right (386 feet).
> 
> 6th - Freeman homered to right center (403 feet).
> 
> 7th - Duvall homered to center (395 feet).


----------



## Duff

Joc tommachopped a Buehler, Buehler fastball


----------



## DannyW

Braves hitting too many solo HR's, four in the last two games.

Hope Albies is okay and doesn't have to go on IL. For sure, it's going to be sore today.


----------



## Duff

Braves site said X-ray was negative. Day to day


----------



## Dustin Pate

This bullpen......


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves get back on track with a road win, or as the sports radio says a walk-off double play win. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229058

Box Score 



> WIN
> J. Webb(2-2)
> 2.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 B
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(30)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Soler homered to right (407 feet).





> 3rd - Riley doubled to deep left center, Rosario scored and Soler scored.





> 3rd - Joe singled to left, Díaz scored, González to second.
> 
> 3rd - Blackmon homered to right (432 feet), González scored, Joe scored and Rodgers scored.





> 5th - Swanson hit sacrifice fly to left, Freeman scored.
> 
> 5th - Duvall homered to left (477 feet), Riley scored.


----------



## HermanMerman

First...Chipper Jones at spring training was the best thing to ever happen to Austin Riley. Second, how did the Braves let Adam Duvall go during the off-season? They have to learn their lesson and bring him back next year.


----------



## BassRaider

HermanMerman said:


> First...Chipper Jones at spring training was the best thing to ever happen to Austin Riley. Second, how did the Braves let Adam Duvall go during the off-season? They have to learn their lesson and bring him back next year.



Duvall was expendable cause we kept Ozuna for another 4 years


----------



## westcobbdog

That 477 ft moon shot Duvall hit the other night was unreal. 

We have lost 7 out of 10 and need to break out of the funk.


----------



## antharper

westcobbdog said:


> That 477 ft moon shot Duvall hit the other night was unreal.
> 
> We have lost 7 out of 10 and need to break out of the funk.


Quick !


----------



## treemanjohn

Braves have a tough schedule here on out. The Phillies have a cake walk. It's going to get interesting


----------



## Resica

Go Phillies!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine early start for the Braves leading 6-0 after 3-innings with Albies leadoff solo HR in the 1st on 1st pitch of game, then back-to-back HR's in the 3rd with Duvall's 3-run HR followed by d'Arnaud's solo HR for 5-run total in the 3rd-inning.


EDIT Update below . . . 


Good win to end the road trip.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229095

Box Score



> WIN
> C. Morton(13-5)
> 7.0 IP, 2 ER, 4 K, 2 BB





> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 1-2, HR, 3 RBI
> 
> A. Duvall - CF
> 1-4, HR, 3 RBI






> 1st - Albies homered to right (374 feet).





> 3rd - Riley hit sacrifice fly to right, Morton scored, Freeman to second, Soler to third.
> 
> 3rd - Duvall homered to center (440 feet), Soler scored and Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd - d'Arnaud homered to right (423 feet).





> 4th - Rodgers grounded out to shortstop, Tapia scored.





> 7th - Freeman singled to right, Soler scored
> 
> 7th    Riley homered to left (430 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 7th    McMahon hit sacrifice fly to left, Story scored.





https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/atlanta-braves-stat-of-the-day-september-2021

*Stat of the Day: Ozzie, Dansby make history*

1:01 AM EDT

Sept. 4: Rockies 7, Braves 6 -- Albies, Swanson make history



> Not only did Ozzie Albies' 25th homer of the season make the Braves the second team in MLB history to have all four starting infielders hit 25 or more homers (also the 2008 Marlins), but it made him and Dansby Swanson (26 homers) only the fifth pair of middle infielders on the same team to do so in the same season.


----------



## DannyW

The Braves need take advantage of the next 9 home games against the Nats/Rockies/Marlins. Those teams are a combined 63-138 on the road (.313) and are the last soft spot in the Brave's schedule. After that the Braves go on another danged left coast road trip, followed by a 6-game home set against the Phillies/Mets to finish the season.

With the lead down to 1.5 games over the Phillies, winning any less than 6 of 9 will really make it tough for the Braves, given the Phillies creampuff schedule to end the season.


----------



## treemanjohn

Charlie just got a 1+1 team option $20 mil/year extension. That was a good move. He's been solid


----------



## DannyW

Team is shaping up for next year. Now AA needs to lock down Freddie for the rest of his career.


----------



## Duff

Yes and yes


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having the Braves return home against lesser struggling opponents to get back to some needed winning momentum as Atlanta claims the win with a walk-off double play, despite the bullpen giving up 4-runs in the 7th-inning but bullpen gets the win anyway.

Nice also getting some help from the Brewers tonight OMG clobbering the Phillies 10-0.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229136

Box Score



> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 2-3, HR, 4 RBI
> 
> A. Duvall ATL - LF-CF-RF
> 1-3, HR, 3 RBI





> WIN
> L. Jackson(2-2)
> 1.1 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(31)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Kieboom singled to right center, Escobar scored, Bell to second.
> 
> 1st - Duvall homered to left (428 feet), Albies scored and Freeman scored.





> 3rd - d'Arnaud doubled to center, Freeman scored, Duvall thrown out at home.
> 
> 4th - Albies hit sacrifice fly to center, Swanson scored.





> 7th - Soto singled to right center, Thomas scored, Escobar to third.
> 
> 7th - Hernández homered to left center (395 feet), Escobar scored and Soto scored.





> 7th - Albies homered to center (418 feet), Rosario scored.
> 
> 8th - Albies singled to left, Swanson scored.





44-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435432146517340165


























Before game below .  .  .




































Braves twitter below . . .


----------



## BassRaider

I take back any good I said about Matzek (4 runs in 23 pitches), still on the fence with Jackson & Smith


----------



## DannyW

You know what past Braves pitcher Morton reminds me of? Tim Hudson. A late career guy who toes the rubber every 5 days, and keeps his team in the game for 6 innings every time. Not spectacular, just a solid pitcher.

I look forward to another year or two of Charlie Morton.


----------



## westcobbdog

I wouldn't trade Ozzie for anybody!


----------



## Resica

If the Phils beat out the Braves they're not goin anywhere in the playoffs. Go Phils!


----------



## antharper

Resica said:


> If the Phils beat out the Braves they're not goin anywhere in the playoffs. Go Phils!


Neither probably will , but who knows ! Go Braves !


----------



## mizzippi jb

BassRaider said:


> I take back any good I said about Matzek (4 runs in 23 pitches), still on the fence with Jackson & Smith


Dang I wouldn't want to work for you ?,   he's been the pride of the bullpen all yr and has 2 bad outings and now the guy's a bum?.  Don't kick him to the curb just yet.


----------



## antharper

westcobbdog said:


> I wouldn't trade Ozzie for anybody!


Or Duvall


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> I wouldn't trade Ozzie for anybody!



You know, the little fella is growing on me too. He's the perfect team player. He combines all-star caliber performance with excitement and enthusiasm, and does it in a way that doesn't make it about himself or set off the other team.

If his career trajectory continues on the current path, I hope AA does the right thing and reworks his contract in a year or two. He is an absolute steal at $5 million a year.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Will Smith prolly shouldn't have hit Soto Tuesday. . Dang sure shouldn't have been pitching to him last night


----------



## BassRaider

mizzippi jb said:


> Dang I wouldn't want to work for you ?,   he's been the pride of the bullpen all yr and has 2 bad outings and now the guy's a bum?.  Don't kick him to the curb just yet.



His last 4 outings: 4 innings, 7 hits, 3 walks, 6 earned runs,  4 SO.
Not much pride to be had.


----------



## westcobbdog

DannyW said:


> You know, the little fella is growing on me too. He's the perfect team player. He combines all-star caliber performance with excitement and enthusiasm, and does it in a way that doesn't make it about himself or set off the other team.
> 
> If his career trajectory continues on the current path, I hope AA does the right thing and reworks his contract in a year or two. He is an absolute steal at $5 million a year.


One of my 6 yr old t ball players takes BP with Ozzie, lucky kid.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Notice in Wednesday night's game loss, the Braves 6-hits came from recent trade acquisition players with 3 of them coming from Soler.


----------



## Duff

Will Smith with another brilliant performance


----------



## antharper

Duff said:


> Will Smith with another brilliant performance


I know right ! At least they bailed him out


----------



## mizzippi jb

The bullpen success and failure looks like some sort of wave chart.... Down.... Up.. 
. Down..... Down..... Down... Up.... Down


----------



## biggdogg

antharper said:


> I know right ! At least they bailed him out



It seems Joc Peterson is making it a habit of bailing Smith out...


----------



## DannyW

Incredible...Just heard that a judge ruled that Marcel Ozuna has been ordered to complete a "diversion" program. If he does, his charges go away. Apparently the program consists of 24 weeks of family violence and anger management therapy and 200 hours of community service.

His next court date is January 13.

What a terrible break for the Braves. This means, I think, they are still on the hook for his contract for at least 6 more months. MLB still has the right to suspend him but they probably won't until the current drama (i.e. 24 week "diversion" program) is completely over.

MLB will suspend Ozuna at some point, they have to, but carrying the liability of Ozuna's contract through the winter offseason will impact AA's ability to sign new players, and re-sign existing players (Freeman). I believe that Liberty Media, being a publicly traded corporation, has a fiduciary responsibility to count Ozuna's salary against the payroll until such time they no longer have the financial obligation.

What a ******* mess...


----------



## DannyW

Who knew that was a naughty word? For those reading it, I'll just say it wasn't as bad as the *******'s make it seem.


----------



## doenightmare

I'd rather see the Will Smith from Independence Day pitch the 9th than our Will Smith.


----------



## Coenen

Not sure I can watch too much of this team, they're maybe a little too exciting. If you like big home runs though, this was the series. Some absolute moonshots by both teams.



biggdogg said:


> It seems Joc Peterson is making it a habit of bailing Smith out...


Joc was on the hook as much as anyone! He misplayed the ball that put the eventual tying run on 3rd! Smith did his job last night, the defense was not great when it was needed most. Joc goofed on the ball that started the fire, and then Ozzie biffed what would've been a game-winning double play. Not the same as my boy Puke giving up that monster dinger.

The commentary team bragged on the infield defense the other day, and jinxed 'em! The last couple of nights have been rough.

From some of what I gathered on social media the other day, Ozuna ended up getting about the sort of "punishment" first-time offenders get for what happened. Who knows what the Braves will do with it all. I'm sure both sides have their lawyers working overtime, Ozuna's people to keep the money, and Atlanta's to keep from paying.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Braves hung in there after all those lead changes for the extra innings win. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229159 

Box Score 



> S. Vogt ATL - C
> 2-2, 2 HR, 2 RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-5, HR, 2B






> 1st - Bell doubled to deep left center, Thomas scored, Soto to third.
> 
> 1st - Hernández grounded out to first, Soto scored, Bell to third.





> 3rd - Vogt homered to right (395 feet).
> 
> 4th - Riley doubled to left, Freeman scored.
> 
> 5th - Vogt homered to right center (405 feet).





> 6th - Kieboom singled to right, Soto scored.
> 
> 6th - Soler homered to center (439 feet).





> 7th - Thomas singled to shallow left, García scored.





> 8th - García homered to center (448 feet).
> 
> 8th - Freeman homered to right (429 feet).
> 
> 8th - Duvall homered to left (376 feet).





> 9th - Bell grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Thomas scored on error, Bell safe at second on throwing error by second baseman Albies, Soto out at second.





> 10th - Pederson singled to left center, Albies scored, Riley to second, Soler to third.











Before game below . . .


----------



## Coenen

Good, solid win last night. Took advantage of their chances and closed it out with authority. Beat the guys you're supposed to beat, right?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win with the help of the Braves 5-run 5th-inning along with Marlins 2-errors assisting.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229166

Box Score 



> WIN
> I. Anderson(7-5)
> 5.0 IP, 2 ER, 9 K, 2 BB






> 1st - Sánchez homered to right (429 feet), De La Cruz scored.





> 5th - Adrianza singled to shallow left, d'Arnaud scored, Heredia to second, Arcia to third.
> 
> 5th - Soler singled to center, Arcia scored, Heredia scored and Adrianza scored on fielding error by center fielder De La Cruz, Soler to second.
> 
> 5th - Freeman reached on infield single to pitcher, Soler scored on throwing error by third baseman I. Díaz, Freeman to second.





> 8th - Arcia singled to center, Riley scored, Arcia to second, d'Arnaud to third.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to win a close one today as Phillies lose another. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229196 

Box Score 



> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 2-4, HR, RBI





> WIN
> J. Webb(4-2)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(32)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 1 BB






> 2nd - Sánchez homered to center (460 feet).





> 4th - Rosario homered to center (417 feet), Swanson scored.
> 
> 5th - d'Arnaud singled to left, Soler scored.





> 6th - Rojas singled to left, L. Díaz scored.
> 
> 6th - Sánchez singled to center, Rojas scored, De La Cruz to second.





> 7th - Albies homered to right (395 feet).
> 
> 7th - Freeman homered to left (387 feet).


----------



## treemanjohn

Hopefully the Braves don't lose Freeman... Hes backing the Brinks truck up


----------



## Raylander

Remember when Acuña went down and the whole season was lost?.?.?..

Braves lookin purdy good. Just make the tournament. After that, anything can happen..


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> Hopefully the Braves don't lose Freeman... Hes backing the Brinks truck up



Smyly and Martin hitting the curb frees up almost $20 mil. Freeman ain't going anywhere.


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> Smyly and Martin hitting the curb frees up almost $20 mil. Freeman ain't going anywhere.


We shall see. He's giving off the no team discount vibe


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> We shall see. He's giving off the no team discount vibe



His agent is looking to better the deal Goldschmidt signed with St. Louis. I don't see any reason he won't get signed. The Braves current payroll is $145 mil, only $86 mil of which is committed to the 2022 roster. I'm guessing somewhere in the neighborhood of 6 years $180-200 mil.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Whoever "doesn't lose" the nl east..... The playoffs will be a short lived affair


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> His agent is looking to better the deal Goldschmidt signed with St. Louis. I don't see any reason he won't get signed. The Braves current payroll is $145 mil, only $86 mil of which is committed to the 2022 roster. I'm guessing somewhere in the neighborhood of 6 years $180-200 mil.


Clubs are getting scared of those deals.  Someone will pay that.  We will have to see.  It might be a deal like Justin Turner.  Hit free agency and come back

Braves can't play games with the Rockies


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Smyly and Martin hitting the curb frees up almost $20 mil. Freeman ain't going anywhere.



As much as I like Freddie, I don't see him as a $30 million/yr guy. Plus, as TMJ stated, clubs are backing off those long expensive contracts. I think there are only 4-5 position players at $30 million/yr, and two of them are finishing up old really terrible contracts (Pujols and Cabrera). Trout is a different story.

There may be teams that would offer Freddie $30 million, but at this point of his career I would think he has a very short list of teams that he would sign with. He wouldn't be comfortable playing in the media circus of the Yankees, nor would he want to join the soap opera known as the Mets either. Baltimore, Texas, Pittsburgh and all the other mediorce teams are out for obvious reasons. Tampa Bay is a good organization but they don't offer anyone more than $12-15 million/yr.  

St Louis? Maybe. 

I think he would seriously consider going home to play with the Padres. Or the LAD if they can find enough payroll space. And the Halos would be an interesting landing spot with Trout, Otani, Rendon and company. And of course...the Braves.

So IMO there are only 3-4 other teams besides the Braves that he would sign with. I think in the end he will be like Chipper, a career Brave.


----------



## treemanjohn

I don't see a 200M deal for Fredrick. Maybe an American League team would offer 5 or 6 years thinking ahead to the DH possibilities.

I'm thinking the Braves will offer 35 x 3 or 4 years.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

It helps to win games when the Braves can score runs when they get hits. Atlanta was out scored again even though they delivered twice as many hits as their opponents.


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> I don't see a 200M deal for Fredrick. Maybe an American League team would offer 5 or 6 years thinking ahead to the DH possibilities.
> 
> I'm thinking the Braves will offer 35 x 3 or 4 years.



DH will most likely be in the NL next season. That was one of the deciding factors in bringing Ozuna back. He would only be in the field for one season.


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> DH will most likely be in the NL next season. That was one of the deciding factors in bringing Ozuna back. He would only be in the field for one season.


I can't see Ozuna coming back. He's a cancer at this point. Hopefully they can shake his contract.


----------



## DannyW

4 and 4 on this homestand against 3 of the worst teams in the league...not good. If Philly catches the Braves, this homestand will be why.


----------



## Resica

DannyW said:


> 4 and 4 on this homestand against 3 of the worst teams in the league...not good. If Philly catches the Braves, this homestand will be why.


I wouldn't worry too much about the Phillies.


----------



## westcobbdog

Braves either homer or K, not much in between. Afraid they will be a snack for the Brewers in Round 1.


----------



## DannyW

Yesterday, my son and some of his co-workers got treated by his work with tickets in the Delta Skybox behind home plate. Buffet lunch, free beer, the whole 9 yards of elite treatment.

Then the game was cancelled.

So he got excited that the game was rescheduled to be played October 4...until I informed him that the game would only be made up if it meant something to the playoff race. Bummed again.

Now I think he is rooting for tight playoff race.


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> I can't see Ozuna coming back. He's a cancer at this point. Hopefully they can shake his contract.



It's becoming more and more unlikely the Braves will have any recourse at all to get out of Ozuna's contract. The felony charges have already been dropped after it was discover that the arresting officers accounts were highly exaggerated and the the two remaining misdemeanor charges will be dropped as well after he completes the agreed on intervention program. He'll most definitely be suspended by the league somewhere between 30-80 games. The Braves would most likely have to eat the majority of his contract to trade him, so he'll very likely finish out his deal as a Brave.


----------



## Duff

Another brilliant performance from Will Smith. 
Braves up 5-4 after a great come back in the top of the ninth and Smith hangs a 2 out, 2 strike slider


----------



## 1982ace

We are not going ANYWHERE with him as the closer.


----------



## DannyW

Resica said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the Phillies.









Nah...no worries here. The Braves have a huge 2-game lead in the division and are playing the #1 team in baseball, on the road, while the Phillies are playing a team that's 4 games under .500 and have lost 4 in a row.

Piece of cake.


----------



## Dustin Pate

1982ace said:


> We are not going ANYWHERE with him as the closer.



With a decent closer the Braves would have won the division already. Sickening the amount of games that have been blown.


----------



## treemanjohn

Braves can't win extra inning games. They've been In a ton and I'll bet they win less than 20%. Snit is killing them


----------



## DannyW

Dustin Pate said:


> With a decent closer the Braves would have won the division already. Sickening the amount of games that have been blown.



AA has only made two bad player decisions this year, and he corrected one of them at the trade deadline (Duval). Bet he is losing a little sleep over the other one...not resigning Melancon.


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Braves can't win extra inning games. They've been In a ton and I'll bet they win less than 20%.



You're not far off the mark...Braves are 4 - 9 in extra inning games (.307).


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> You're not far off the mark...Braves are 4 - 9 in extra inning games (.307).


Last year was goofy, so I'm not sure. The Braves over the past decade have been lousy in extras. 

Their game management has been so poor


----------



## Resica

Dustin Pate said:


> With a decent closer the Braves would have won the division already. Sickening the amount of games that have been blown.


With a decent closer the Phillies would have won the division already. They've blown 32 save opportunities.


----------



## biggdogg

I am by no means a Will Smith fan, but he's only blown one more save than Melancon has this season. It's still nauseating to watch Smith pitch with a one run lead...

Jansen of the Dodgers has also blown six saves. 2021 is definitely not the year of the closer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Appears the Braves are having a problem scoring runs when they need 'em & giving up runs when they cannot afford 'em to get a win.


----------



## mizzippi jb

biggdogg said:


> I am by no means a Will Smith fan, but he's only blown one more save than Melancon has this season. It's still nauseating to watch Smith pitch with a one run lead...
> 
> Jansen of the Dodgers has also blown six saves. 2021 is definitely not the year of the closer.


Yep. If you watch Melancon much he likes to put a lot of baserunners on.  In all honesty they are pretty similar. Don't throw overly hard.  Primary pitch is an "out of the zone at the end" swing and Miss


----------



## harrison jd

The catcher calls the pitches on most counts and you dont throw the same pitch every pitch. Darnaugh should call a better game in my view.


----------



## treemanjohn

harrison jd said:


> The catcher calls the pitches on most counts and you dont throw the same pitch every pitch. Darnaugh should call a better game in my view.


In theory, but starting catchers aren't working with relief pitchers before they toe the rubber. Theyre flying blind. Multiple consecutive pitches and locations get called all the time. Its the pitchers job to change the speed and hit the spot


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves looking to end a 4-game losing streak with 3-run 7th-inning including HR's by Duvall & Rosario (4-for-4 today) as they go into the bottom of the 9th while leading 3-0, but Will Smith is trying to close it out without a dirty inning.


EDIT Update below . . .


When posting above, was only browsing live web scoreboard details & had not turned the radio game broadcast yet with end of the game near.

Glad Braves held in there tough for the needed win as Mets beat Phillies.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229282

Box Score



> E. Rosario ATL - LF
> 4-4, HR, 3B
> 
> M. Fried ATL - SP
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 H





> WIN
> M. Fried(12-7)
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 5 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(33)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 7th - Duvall homered to center (421 feet), Riley scored.
> 
> 7th - Rosario homered to right (373 feet).






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/eddie-rosario-hits-for-cycle

*Rosario hits for cycle, seeing only 5 pitches*

Left fielder becomes 2nd Braves hitter to achieve feat in 2021 during win in SF

September 19th, 2021




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/atlanta-braves-stat-of-the-day-september-2021

*Stat of the Day: 4 at-bats, 5 pitches, 1 cycle*

September 19th, 2021

Sept. 19: Braves 3, Giants 0 -- 4 at-bats, 5 pitches, 1 cycle



> Eddie Rosario saw only five pitches while hitting for the cycle, the fewest number of pitches needed for a player to achieve the feat since at least 1990


----------



## biggdogg

d'Arnaud can call whatever he wants. But I imagine he has yet to call a hanging slider or a 92 mph fastball down Broadway. Watch any Will Smith meltdown and 9 out of 10 times, he missed the spot by 8-10" and out over the plate. That ain't the catcher.


----------



## DannyW

I've wondered about "hitting the mitt". Seems like these professional pitchers miss a lot. I wonder if sometimes it's a ruse the catcher uses to trick the hitter? He sets up low and away like he would for a slider, and then the pitcher runs a fastball in on his hands.

Anyway, I have ZERO confidence in Will Smith right now because one thing he is not missing is the bat.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fun having Braves bats come alive with double digit hits & runs led by 7-run 7-hit 35-min. 5th-inning for the win.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229296

Box Score



> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 3-5, 3 2B, 3 RBI
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-5, 2B, 2 RBI






> 3rd - Riley doubled to deep left center, Albies scored and Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd - Marte doubled to right, Rojas scored on throwing error by right fielder Soler and Vargas scored, Marte out stretching at third.
> 
> 3rd - Varsho scored on Ynoa wild pitch.





> 5th - Freeman doubled to right, Soler scored.
> 
> 5th - Albies singled to right center, Freeman scored, Albies to second.
> 
> 5th - Riley doubled to deep left center, Albies scored.





> 5th - Duvall homered to left (483 feet), Riley scored.
> 
> 5th - Soler grounded into fielder's choice to third, Rosario scored, Fried out at second, Swanson to third.
> 
> 5th - Freeman reached on infield single to first, Swanson scored on error, Freeman to second, Soler to second, Soler safe at third on throwing error by second baseman Marte.





> 7th - McCarthy homered to right (369 feet).





> 9th - Rosario homered to right (421 feet).
> 
> 9th - Contreras scored on de Geus wild pitch, Heredia to second on wild pitch by de Geus.



































Before game below . . .


----------



## Duff

Rosario is on fire right now. Duvall will look lost 3 out of 4 at bats, but may hit one 800 feet in the other at bat.

Albies and Swanson are struggling right now. Hopefully, the Braves can hang on and they can catch fire at playoff time


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> I've wondered about "hitting the mitt". Seems like these professional pitchers miss a lot. I wonder if sometimes it's a ruse the catcher uses to trick the hitter? He sets up low and away like he would for a slider, and then the pitcher runs a fastball in on his hands.
> 
> Anyway, I have ZERO confidence in Will Smith right now because one thing he is not missing is the bat.



Watch any game when a young pitcher is starting. Team or player doesn't matter. The only thing these kids are taught nowadays is to light up a radar gun. You rarely see a top prospect below 95-96 mph anymore. They aren't being taught to take a little off, move the ball and hit the corners. Just throw harder. And the vast majority of them are retired by the age of 30 because their shoulder and/or elbow are shot.

Now as for Smith, he is generally 92-94 mph. He just misses often and right down the middle with it. And he is notorious for flinging a hanging slider that never moves out of the zone. Rodriguez is proving to be good for a bomb a game too.


----------



## DannyW

Saw a blip on Johan Camargo this morning. His hitting is alive and well at AAA....BA is .319 with 17 HR's and 64 RBI's in 99 games. Fielding % is still an issue at 3rd base (.927), but they seem to be working him on a move to 1st base where he is doing much better (.989). About 2/3rds of his innings have been played at first.

And no...I don't think they are grooming him as Freddie's replacement.

I like JC and while there doesn't appear to be a place for him in Atlanta, maybe the Braves can move him this offseason to an organization who could use him. He is of little or no value to the Braves as a minor leaguer, or a major league benchwarmer.


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Rosario is on fire right now. Duvall will look lost 3 out of 4 at bats, but may hit one 800 feet in the other at bat.
> 
> Albies and Swanson are struggling right now. Hopefully, the Braves can hang on and they can catch fire at playoff time



I think Duvall is really undervalued. Sure, he's a .230 hitter but between RBI's (107) and runs scored (65) he is good for more than a run per game.

Add his speed and solid defensive metrics and you have an above average MLB player. I hope AA picks up their option on him this winter.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> I think Duvall is really undervalued. Sure, he's a .230 hitter but between RBI's (107) and runs scored (65) he is good for more than a run per game.
> 
> Add his speed and solid defensive metrics and you have an above average MLB player. I hope AA picks up their option on him this winter.



Duvall has been a juggernaut with runners in scoring position this season. AA went from OF possibly being a liability to start 2022 to having some tough decisions to make this off season. Soler and Rosario have both been huge pick-ups as well. Soler is very similar to Duval offensively and has been a pleasant surprise defensively in the OF.


----------



## doenightmare

DannyW said:


> I think Duvall is really undervalued. Sure, he's a .230 hitter but between RBI's (107) and runs scored (65) he is good for more than a run per game.
> 
> Add his speed and solid defensive metrics and you have an above average MLB player. I hope AA picks up their option on him this winter.



I was surprised to hear that Duvall is like 33. I thought he was a kid. He's a game changer no doubt.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good having the Braves carrying on some late season winning momentum. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229307 

Box Score 



> O. Albies ATL - 2B
> 1-4, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 1-4, HR, 2 RBI





> WIN
> D. Smyly(10-4)
> 3.1 IP, 1 ER, 4 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley homered to left (424 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd - Albies homered to right (400 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd - Smith grounded out to second, Varsho scored, Marte to third.





> 5th - Soler homered to right (394 feet).
> 
> 9th - Swanson singled to center, d'Arnaud scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/atlanta-braves-stat-of-the-day-september-2021 

Stat of the Day: Riley joins exclusive group

1:31 AM EDT

Sept. 21: Braves 6, D-backs 1 -- Riley hits 30th homer



> Austin Riley secured his first 30-homer season with a two-run homer in the first inning. Riley is the 10th Braves player to ever hit 30-plus homers at 24 years old or younger.





> The others who have accomplished this include Wally Berger (1930), Eddie Mathews (1953-56), Hank Aaron (1957-58), Earl Williams (1971), Bob Horner (1979-80 and 1982), Dale Murphy (1980), Chipper Jones (1996), Andruw Jones (1998 and 2000-01) and Ronald Acuña Jr. (2019).


----------



## DannyW

Strange play last night with Duvall having a HR taken away. Seems unfair but the rule was applied perfectly. I just don't agree with the rule in that situation.


----------



## Duff

Didn’t see it. I’ll look it up. 
Braves taking care of business against the lowly dbacks 
next 2 series should tell the tell


----------



## biggdogg

The Padres are in the middle of a late season collapse, so hopefully the Braves can come away with at least a split in that series and finish off the Philthies at home.

It helps that the Philthies have managed to drop 2 of 3 to Baltimore...


----------



## mizzippi jb

biggdogg said:


> The Padres are in the middle of a late season collapse, so hopefully the Braves can come away with at least a split in that series and finish off the Philthies at home.
> 
> It helps that the Philthies have managed to drop 2 of 3 to Baltimore...


Unfortunately, they've only dropped 1 of 3 to the O's


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another fine win before today's afternoon game at 3:40pm, then come home. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229322 

Box Score 



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-5, HR, 2 2B





> WIN
> I. Anderson(8-5)
> 7.0 IP, 1 ER, 8 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Albies hit sacrifice fly to left, Soler scored.
> 
> 1st - Duvall singled to deep center, Freeman scored and Riley scored, Duvall out at second on runner's fielder's choice.
> 
> 1st - Calhoun doubled to left, Marte scored.





> 3rd - Riley homered to center (449 feet).
> 
> 5th - Albies homered to right (379 feet), Freeman scored.
> 
> 8th - Walker homered to left center (418 feet).





> 9th - Soler hit sacrifice fly to right, Contreras scored, Pederson to third.
> 
> 9th - Freeman homered to right center (428 feet), Pederson scored.


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Didn’t see it. I’ll look it up.
> Braves taking care of business against the lowly dbacks
> next 2 series should tell the tell



Riley was on 1st base, Freeman on 3rd. Duvall hits long fly ball to center. Centerfielder jumps and ball deflects off his glove and over the wall (probably would have hit near top of fence had it not been deflected). 

Riley, seeing the ball hit the centerfielder's glove, retreats to 1st base thinking the ball had been caught. Meanwhile, in his HR trot Duvall passes Riley between 1st and 2nd base. He is called out for passing the baserunner Riley. Freeman and Riley score. Duvall is credited with a single and 2 RBI's.

I understand the intent of the rule, it's intended to keep the base paths from becoming a "who's on first" circus on a batted ball in play. But it seems to be unfair when the ball is hit over the fence.

Of course, being a professional, Duvall should have known about the rule and stopped running until Riley got it all figured out that the ball was not caught.

All okay in the end. Braves won and Duvall didn't really lose a HR because the deflection was only reason it went over the fence in the first place.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> The Padres are in the middle of a late season collapse, so hopefully the Braves can come away with at least a split in that series and finish off the Philthies at home.



Yeah, the suspended game now seems like a break for Atlanta. Even though they are behind by a run. Rather be finishing the game against a 2nd half of the season Padres team than a 1st half.

Anyone heard when finishing that game is slotted this weekend? Not on the schedule.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Yeah, the suspended game now seems like a break for Atlanta. Even though they are behind by a run. Rather be finishing the game against a 2nd half of the season Padres team than a 1st half.
> 
> Anyone heard when finishing that game is slotted this weekend? Not on the schedule.



They're finishing it before Friday's game.


----------



## biggdogg

mizzippi jb said:


> Unfortunately, they've only dropped 1 of 3 to the O's



You are correct sir. The other game the Braves got back was the Phillies losing to the Mets on Sunday.


----------



## Duff

Just no collapse. Braves have 12 games left and the Phillies have 10. If the Braves go 6-6 the Phillies would have to be 8-2 to tie or 9-1 to pass. I like our chances. 
And Morton throwing today. He can go 2 more times if needed


----------



## Duff

What inning is the suspended game in?


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> What inning is the suspended game in?



As I recall, the 5th.


----------



## biggdogg

We're the home team in the suspended game too...


----------



## biggdogg

Fried with his 2nd complete game shutout of the season looks like he is turning that proverbial corner to becoming a legitimate ace.

I'd like to see the Braves renegotiate Smith's contract and just have him throw batting practice to our guys instead of the other team...


----------



## westcobbdog

Fried delivered in the clutch last night..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good shutout win for the Braves with Fried going deep & completing the game with another fine showing.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229348

Box Score



> GAME LEADERS
> 
> M. Fried ATL - SP
> 9.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 H
> 
> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 1-4, HR, 2 RBI





> WIN
> M. Fried(13-7)
> 9.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley singled to right, Albies scored.
> 
> 2nd - Swanson homered to right (361 feet), Rosario scored.
> 
> 6th - Duvall singled to shallow center, Albies scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/max-fried-shuts-out-padres-on-98-pitches

*Maddux! Fried blanks SD on 98 pitches*

3:43 AM EDT



> Fried dazzled yet again as he helped the Braves bounce back from a couple tough losses to claim a 4-0 win over the Padres on Friday night at Petco Park.





> The left-hander totaled 98 pitches while throwing a three-hit shutout and becoming the fourth Atlanta pitcher to throw multiple “Madduxes” -- a nine-inning shutout that requires less than 100 pitches -- in a season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves keep coming back from behind, now tying the ballgame 8-8 in top of the 9th-inning with 2-outs.


EDIT Updates below . . .

Padres could not score, now going to extra innings.

Braves take lead 9-8 in Top of 10th-inning, then adds another run 10-8.

Great win for Atlanta.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229363

Box Score



> Soler, Braves win 10-8 in 10 innings to eliminate Padres
> — Jorge Soler hit a go-ahead double with one out in the 10th inning for his fourth RBI





> J. Soler ATL - RF
> 3-5, HR, 2B





> WIN
> R. Rodriguez(5-4)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 1 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(34)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Frazier homered to right (376 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Hosmer homered to center (421 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Velasquez grounded out to first, Myers scored, Grisham to third.





> 3rd - Albies singled to right, Swanson scored, Soler to second.
> 
> 3rd - Riley singled to deep center, Soler scored, Albies to third.





> 5th - Riley singled to center, Albies scored.
> 
> 5th - Machado homered to left (384 feet), Marisnick scored, Frazier scored and Profar scored.





> 6th - Pederson doubled to right, d'Arnaud scored, Swanson to third.
> 
> 6th - Soler homered to center (420 feet), Swanson scored and Pederson scored.
> 
> 6th - Caratini singled to right, Grisham scored.





> 9th - Rosario singled to right center, Riley scored.





> 10th - Soler doubled to deep left, d'Arnaud scored, Arcia to third.
> 
> 10th - Albies hit sacrifice fly to center, Arcia scored, Freeman to second, Soler to third.


----------



## westcobbdog

Man that was a long game and Soler came up big again. Only lead Fills by 1.5 games.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Big save for white willy. He's soooo clutch ? Walk 3, strike out 3.  Start with the top of the lineup, finish with #7.  Lawdy


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice to squeeze out a win in a close game before coming home for series against the Phillies who lost today, with off day on Monday.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229378

Box Score



> Braves to face Phils after wild 9th in beating Padres 4-3
> — Will Smith struck out the side around three walks in the ninth inning to finish the Atlanta ...





> J. Pederson ATL - LF
> 2-3, HR, RBI





> WIN
> A.J. Minter(3-6)
> 0.1 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(35)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 3 BB






> 2nd - Pederson homered to right (420 feet).
> 
> 4th - d'Arnaud doubled to deep right center, Riley scored.
> 
> 4th - Adrianza singled to center, d'Arnaud scored, Swanson to third.





> 5th - Cronenworth tripled to right, Myers scored and Frazier scored.
> 
> 5th - Machado singled to center, Cronenworth scored.
> 
> 6th - Arcia doubled to right, Pederson scored on error, Arcia safe at third on throwing error by right fielder Profar.


----------



## Duff

mizzippi jb said:


> Big save for white willy. He's soooo clutch ? Walk 3, strike out 3.  Start with the top of the lineup, finish with #7.  Lawdy


that guy!


----------



## Duff

Well, next 3 should be fun. Honestly, after Acuna went down, I thought they were done. Been a great time watching them. Finish it Bravos!!


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Well, next 3 should be fun. Honestly, after Acuna went down, I thought they were done. Been a great time watching them. Finish it Bravos!!



Yes, playoff baseball starts for real tonight for the Braves.

Just for the record, the Braves were 44-44 (.500) when Acuna went down. They were 4.5 games out of first, and a run differential of +22 (.25 runs per game) for those 88 games.

Since then they have gone 39-28 (.582) and are in 1st by 2.5 games. For those 67 games they have a run differential of +99 (1.48 runs per game).

There have been a lot of moving pieces since Acuna went down...players added, players subtracted, a near mutiny in the Mets clubhouse. Who knows the real "why" of all of it, maybe Acuna's injury inspired the team, maybe the whole team just elevated their game, or maybe it was entirely AA's trade deadline moves, but the Braves are undeniably a better and more powerful team since July 10.


----------



## DannyW

I just ran the numbers and if the Braves had played the whole season at the same rate as the last 67 games, they would have the 6th best record in ALL of baseball, and the 2nd best run differential.

With the Dodgers looking like they will have to win a play-in game against the red hot Cardinals (16 wins in a row!), suddenly it doesn't seem like the Braves playoff chances are so dismal.


----------



## biggdogg

I think the Braves do match up better against the Brewers than any other NL team. But that Cardinals team is for sure something else right now.


----------



## Nitram4891

DannyW said:


> Yes, playoff baseball starts for real tonight for the Braves.
> 
> Just for the record, the Braves were 44-44 (.500) when Acuna went down. They were 4.5 games out of first, and a run differential of +22 (.25 runs per game) for those 88 games.
> 
> Since then they have gone 39-28 (.582) and are in 1st by 2.5 games. For those 67 games they have a run differential of +99 (1.48 runs per game).
> 
> There have been a lot of moving pieces since Acuna went down...players added, players subtracted, a near mutiny in the Mets clubhouse. Who knows the real "why" of all of it, maybe Acuna's injury inspired the team, maybe the whole team just elevated their game, or maybe it was entirely AA's trade deadline moves, but the Braves are undeniably a better and more powerful team since July 10.



That was 100% roster moves, getting Darnaud back and people starting to hit. If we still had Acuna and all those things we’d be resting people tonight.


----------



## Whitefeather

That was an interesting end of game again. Smith can’t pitch unless he’s rattled.


----------



## Duff

Oh boy. That guy is playing with far!


----------



## antharper

Whitefeather said:


> That was an interesting end of game again. Smith can’t pitch unless he’s rattled.


I’ve decided he’s at least got to have 2 on base to get in a groove ! He has probably given Snitker ulcers


----------



## treemanjohn

Closing in the MLB is extraordinarily tough. That's why there's not many that are successful at it. Its not as simple as folks think


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad to escape bullpen's drama queen Will Smith's all too familiar (unfortunately), scare again trying to give the game away but somehow get the win. 









"Magic Number" is 3







https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229406 

Box Score 



> Braves survive scary ninth inning, hold off Phillies 2-1
> — A dominant late-September performance by Charlie Morton left the Atlanta Braves hoping it was ...





> GAME LEADERS
> 
> C. Morton ATL - SP
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 H
> 
> Z. Wheeler PHI - SP
> 7.0 IP, 2 ER, 4 H





> WIN
> C. Morton(14-6)
> 7.0 IP, 0 ER, 10 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(36)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 2 BB






> 3rd - Soler singled to left, d'Arnaud scored and Swanson scored.
> 
> 9th - Gregorius hit sacrifice fly to right, Harper scored, Vierling to third.


----------



## BassRaider

On a good note, Smith (hopefully) won't be available tonight.


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Closing in the MLB is extraordinarily tough. That's why there's not many that are successful at it. Its not as simple as folks think



Agreed. And I grudgingly concede that Will Smith gets the job done more often than not, despite how excruciating and painful it is to watch.

As a long time Braves fan, I have just gotten spoiled with the closers we've had over the last 30 years. Kimbrel, Smoltz, Wagner, Wohlers...man, they were pretty much lights out. And Rocker, Soriano, Ligtenberg, and McMicheals had some good years too.


----------



## westcobbdog

Regarding closers, Luke Jackson has gone from avg in last 2 years to lights out this year. His pitches are moving more than Smiths.


----------



## Shadow11

I thought the braves got cancelled. Can't find them on tv. I thought i was watching them for a second on bally, but the guy threw a pitch and it went to commercial. Must be a replay or something.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice progress for the Braves getting another win.










Magic Number is 1







https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229421

Box Score



> Fried, Riley power Braves past Phils; magic number down to 1
> — Max Fried pitched seven strong innings, Austin Riley drove in three runs, and the Atlanta ...





> M. Fried ATL - SP
> 7.0 IP, ER, 4 H
> 
> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 3-4, 2B, 2 RBI





> WIN
> M. Fried(14-7)
> 7.0 IP, 1 ER, 6 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley singled to right, Soler scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 1st - Duvall grounded into fielder's choice to second, Freeman scored, Riley out at second.





> 2nd - Torreyes reached on infield single to second, Vierling scored on error, Gregorius safe at third on throwing error by second baseman Albies.
> 
> 3rd - Rosario doubled to deep right, Albies scored.
> 
> 6th - Segura grounded out to shortstop, Herrera scored.





> 7th - Riley doubled to left, Albies scored and Soler scored.
> 
> 7th - Swanson singled to shallow center, Riley scored and Rosario scored, d'Arnaud to third.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Shadow11 said:


> I thought the braves got cancelled. Can't find them on tv. I thought i was watching them for a second on bally, but the guy threw a pitch and it went to commercial. Must be a replay or something.


Bally has done that a few times lately on live games.  Weird.


----------



## Duff

Well, that just about does it, don’t it?


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Regarding closers, Luke Jackson has gone from avg in last 2 years to lights out this year. His pitches are moving more than Smiths.



Jackson was pretty good last season too. And his slider probably moves more than 90% of the pitchers in the majors. The difference in this year and years past is his control of that pitch has gotten much more consistent. And when it's on, it's near abouts unhittable and makes his 97 mph fastball look even faster than it is.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Shadow11 said:


> I thought the braves got cancelled. Can't find them on tv. I thought i was watching them for a second on bally, but the guy threw a pitch and it went to commercial. Must be a replay or something.



Looks like tv broadcasts are only available so far this week for "out-of-market only" viewers.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2021-09/list 

Sep 30
Thu

vs. Phillies    

7:20 pm EDT

TV: Bally Sports South, MLBN (out-of-market only)

Radio: 680 AM/93.7 FM The Fan, WNNX 100.5, Braves Radio Network, La Mejor 1600/1460/1130 AM


----------



## bilgerat

best thing is With the loss .the Phillies are virtually knocked out of any chance of a wildcard birth , I cant stand the Phillies for some reason. Dont care for the dodgers much either.


----------



## westcobbdog

Filthy Phils enduring another slow painful death at the hands of the Braves, and they spent 35 mil or so more than our payroll. Thing is can we somehow get by the Brew Crew?


----------



## antharper

Resica said:


> With a decent closer the Phillies would have won the division already. They've blown 32 save opportunities.


You still around ?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Good job Braves. NL East champ 4 straight.


----------



## Whitefeather

Congrats to the Braves. 4 consecutive Division titles.


----------



## antharper

Phillies suck !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Mega-Congrats to the Braves on the game, series, & division win!

Looking forward to the NLDS next week after weekend series against the Mets.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229434

Box Score



> Beasts of NL East: Braves beat Phils for 4th straight title
> — The Atlanta Braves have done it all before — many, many times before — but this one felt a ...





> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-4, HR, 2 RBI





> WIN
> I. Anderson(9-5)
> 6.0 IP, 2 ER, 2 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(37)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Soler homered to left center (465 feet).





> 4th - Riley homered to left (414 feet).
> 
> 4th - Swanson doubled to deep right center, d'Arnaud scored, Swanson to third.





> 5th - Albies tripled to right, Freeman scored.
> 
> 5th - Riley singled to shallow left, Albies scored.





> 7th - McCutchen homered to left (419 feet), Miller scored.
> 
> 8th - Realmuto homered to left (393 feet).


----------



## killerv

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Good job Braves. NL East champ 4 straight.



Just wait for the 10 run first inning game....


----------



## Duff

killerv said:


> Just wait for the 10 run first inning game....



 Don’t be talking like that


----------



## DannyW

When you watch them all the time it's difficult to separate who the team was, and who they are now. We let the rough first half influence our opinion of them, at least I do.

The team they are now is dangerous, the first half team, not-so-much.

As BTHAF points out above, for the last couple of months they have played about as well as anyone in the entire league. They are top 5 in wins and nearly every statistical category for that time frame. And the time frame includes enough games to not be a fluke - they're a good team now.

Looking forward to the playoffs. I would caution the Brewers not to look at their win/loss record and underestimate the Braves.


----------



## killerv

Do you think they would have won the division this year with Acuna, Soroka, and Ozuna?


----------



## Duff

I like the match up with the Brewers. Should be fun to watch


----------



## Resica

antharper said:


> You still around ?


Where would I go?


----------



## Raylander

I believe they’re 35-19 since the trade deadline.. No one is excited to play the Braves


----------



## antharper

Resica said:


> Where would I go?


I was just checking on you . Been quiet


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

i Think I heard them say they didn’t get to 500 ball until the 109th game. Thats crazy.


----------



## Duff

Yep. Still under .500 August 5th


----------



## Resica

I told 


antharper said:


> I was just checking on you . Been quiet


I told DannyW several weeks ago that the Philthies weren't a concern. He didn't believe me.


----------



## mizzippi jb

killerv said:


> Do you think they would have won the division this year with Acuna, Soroka, and Ozuna?


Soroka would have been a huge benefit.  Acuna wouldn't have hurt us I don't believe, likely would've helped a lot.  Ozuna would only have helped in pinch hit situations. His arm is weak, dang sure doesn't need to be in the field


----------



## DannyW

mizzippi jb said:


> Soroka would have been a huge benefit.  Acuna wouldn't have hurt us I don't believe, likely would've helped a lot.  Ozuna would only have helped in pinch hit situations. His arm is weak, dang sure doesn't need to be in the field



Agree on Ozuna. But I am going to take a wait and see on Soroka. Two torn achillies operations...most people would eventually be okay but most people are not using that ankle to drive off the mound to pitch in the major leagues.

I sure hope Soraka makes it fully back.


----------



## mizzippi jb

*a healthy pre-achilles Soroka or a fully recovered I should have said.


----------



## DannyW

I remember a play from early in the season, where Ozuna caught a 240-250 foot fly ball in left field, and the runner on third still tagged up and scored. Easily.

At the time I didn't disagree with AA re-signing Ozuna. But in retrospect AA probably made the move because he had a big hole in the roster and he was running out of time and options. Seeing how long Ozuna was available in the free agent market was probably a red flag that the whole league saw his shortcoming, the lack of a MLB outfielder arm.

And to be fair to AA, he was probably thinking ahead to the DH coming to the NL where he could hide Ozuna's arm.

Of course the legal issues are another story, no one saw that coming.


----------



## huntersluck

I hope they do well. I just have zero confidence in the bp


----------



## Coenen

Before I dive into my main post: NL EAST CHAMPS! Don't let the door hit you on the way out Philthadelphia! Went to the Tuesday game, and even for a Tuesday crowd it was rockin'! Everyone picked against this team last year, and they went on a post season tear. They're in the dance, and they're H-O-T-T, let's see what they can do! For a team that was going nowhere fast in July, they certainly look to be peaking at the right time.

AA is a chess master.


DannyW said:


> And to be fair to AA, he was probably thinking ahead to the DH coming to the NL where he could hide Ozuna's arm.


This. Grit your teeth for a year of having him in the field, then stash him in the DH role and let him mash.

I assume they'll get Ozuna out of town one way or the other in the offseason. Duvall has an option year for '22 that they're sure to pick up. Assuming the DH is on the way, there's your home for Soler. I think they'll take a swipe at keeping Rosario as well. The basic numbers indicate that he's played more to his career form as a Brave than his 2020-1 form in Cleveland. Barring some post-season heroics, Joc is probably the odd man out. It's hard not to think that all of those acquisitions were made with the long game in mind as well as winning now.

Saw this the other day, and it blew my mind a little. Recomputed this morning using Baseball-Reference: Duvall, Pederson, Soler, and Rosario have combined for 91 runs scored, 76 extra-base hits, 42 homers, 112 RBI, and an .834 OPS; considering what Anthopolous gave away, that's absurd.

They hit the right buttons at the right time and got the right results.


----------



## biggdogg

Ozuna was signed to that deal banking on the DH becoming universal in 2022. There is no way the Braves get out of Ozuna's contract. With the way Soler has played, I'm curious to see what AA does with the outfield this off season. Duvall gets an extension, that much is obvious. I believe Rosario is re-signed as well. BUT, Ozuna will probably be suspended the first 30-80 games of the season and while my money says Acuna starts opening day, the baseball know-it-alls say late May, possibly June. Peterson will for sure be the odd man out.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Starting OF next yr.   Rosario center, acuna right, Duvall left.  Soler DH.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

TV game broadcast is on FOX this evening, so will be checking Fox 5 Atlanta on free antenna tv, but, of course, not having all regular starters like yesterday's close game.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/schedule/2021-10/list

Oct 2
Sat

vs.Mets    

7:15 pm EDT

WATCH LIVE

TV: FOX

Radio: 680 AM/93.7 FM The Fan, WNNX 100.5, Braves Radio Network 


AND 


https://www.ontvtonight.com/guide/l...46&tm=2021-10-02+23:00:00&provider=Y341768464 

or

https://www.ontvtonight.com/guide/listings/AtlantaNight.html 

FOX 
WAGA HDTV
5.1 

Saturday 02 October 2021

MLB BASEBALL

FOX
7:00 pm - 10:00 pm
Today

New York Mets at Atlanta Braves
From Truist Park.



Twitter: 

Bally Sports South
@BallySportsSO

2:38 PM · Oct 2, 2021

Ozzie Albies joined Hank Aaron (3x), Dale Murphy (2x), Ron Gant (2x), Chipper Jones, Andruw Jones and Ronald Acuña Jr. on this list.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice of the Braves to hold on to the lead & win despite the bullpen trying to give the game away. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229462 

Box Score 



> J. Pederson ATL - LF
> 2-5, HR, RBI





> WIN
> D. Smyly(11-4)
> 3.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 K, 2 BB
> 
> SAVE
> J. Webb(1)
> 0.1 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 2 BB






> 3rd - Pederson homered to right center (416 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Freeman singled to center, Arcia scored.





> 4th - Contreras homered to left (420 feet), Rosario scored.
> 
> 5th - Rosario singled to right, Arcia scored, Freeman to second.





> 6th - Alonso doubled to left, Conforto scored.
> 
> 6th - Arcia singled to left center, Heredia scored, Pederson to third.





> 8th - Conforto homered to (418 feet), Lindor scored.





> 9th - Pillar tripled to deep right, McCann scored.
> 
> 9th - Nimmo singled to right center, Pillar scored.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Today's starting pitcher is Charlie Morton in last game of regular season before next weekend's Braves 1st game in NLDS at Brewers home turf.

Joc Pederson helping Braves & wearing pearls.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/joc-pederson-homers-in-braves-win-over-mets

Joc provides pop with pearls: 'It looks good'

Braves outfielder homers in win vs. Mets, continues to bring energy to team

12:32 AM EDT



> Joc Pederson has been described as a carefree, comical teammate who can keep a clubhouse loose, much like Josh Donaldson did during his days in Atlanta. But Pederson likely now stands as the only Braves player to homer with a pearl necklace around his neck.





> Pederson was first spotted wearing the pearl necklace on Thursday, when the Braves clinched their fourth consecutive National League East title


----------



## westcobbdog

Praying we can somehow make it past round 1.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice way to finish the regular season with a shutout win. 










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401229477 

Box Score 



> J. Soler ATL - RF
> 1-3, HR, RBI
> 
> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-4, 2B, 2 RBI





> WIN
> S. Strider(1-0)
> 1.1 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Soler homered to left (399 feet).
> 
> 1st - Riley singled to left, Albies scored, Riley thrown out at second.





> 3rd - Albies grounded out to first, Soler scored, Freeman to second.
> 
> 3rd - Riley doubled to left, Freeman scored.
> 
> 3rd - Duvall singled to right, Riley scored.


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> Praying we can somehow make it past round 1.



I really believe the Braves match up pretty well with the Brewers. They obviously have a better pen, although it took a big hit losing one of their main guys, but we have a better offense. And Morton and Fried can go toe to toe with any starter they have. That said, I don't think they have the horses to take St. Louis, San Fran or L.A. in a 7 game series. But stranger things have happened.


----------



## DannyW

Being the stathead I am, I was looking at the Braves statistics this morning. Surprised to see the Braves have 3 of the top 4 RBI leaders this season in the National League.

Other stats that stood out when compared to all 30 MLB teams (AL and NL):

The Braves pitchers have the 8th best ERA (3.88)
They were tied for second in most shutouts (18)
The pitchers allowed the 7th fewest hits (1,236) and 8th fewest HR's (183)
Braves hitters hit the 3rd most HR's (239)
Keeping it real...Braves hitters overall only had the 11th best BA (.244), they had the 11th most strikeouts (1,453), and only the 21st most stolen bases (59) 
Fielding stats were impeccable...Braves were T-3rd in Fielding % (.987), T-4th for fewest errors (69) and had the 4th most assists (1,463).

All these are full season stats...if you compare them to the rest of MLB for the 2nd half of the season only, I'm sure they would be even better.


----------



## biggdogg

The pitching staff ERA and HR's allowed stun me to be honest.


----------



## Duff

The Braves haven’t lost a series since they dropped two of three in San Francisco from Sept. 17-19. Since then, they’ve won series over the D-backs, Padres, Phillies and Mets. And they have their steady veteran taking the mound for Friday's NLDS Game 1 against the Brewers -- right-hander Charlie Morton, one of the most successful postseason pitchers in recent times.

Like^^


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> With the way Soler has played, I'm curious to see what AA does with the outfield this off season. Duvall gets an extension, that much is obvious. I believe Rosario is re-signed as well. BUT, Ozuna will probably be suspended the first 30-80 games of the season and while my money says Acuna starts opening day, the baseball know-it-alls say late May, possibly June. Peterson will for sure be the odd man out.



Peterson may not be the only odd man out. What are the Braves going to do with Pache? He will be 23 on opening day next season and has been in the minor league system for 6 years. 

He did hit .265 this season at AAA. but that's nothing special...he has a career .280 minor league average. Plus defense is a given. 

Personally, if it were me, I would give him one more chance next spring and if it's not working out after a couple months AA should try to extract some value for him in a trade. After 6 years there is nothing left for him to prove at the minor league level. Development is over. Time to sink or swim.

JMO...


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Peterson may not be the only odd man out. What are the Braves going to do with Pache? He will be 23 on opening day next season and has been in the minor league system for 6 years.
> 
> He did hit .265 this season at AAA. but that's nothing special...he has a career .280 minor league average. Plus defense is a given.
> 
> Personally, if it were me, I would give him one more chance next spring and if it's not working out after a couple months AA should try to extract some value for him in a trade. After 6 years there is nothing left for him to prove at the minor league level. Development is over. Time to sink or swim.
> 
> JMO...





DannyW said:


> Peterson may not be the only odd man out. What are the Braves going to do with Pache? He will be 23 on opening day next season and has been in the minor league system for 6 years.
> 
> He did hit .265 this season at AAA. but that's nothing special...he has a career .280 minor league average. Plus defense is a given.
> 
> Personally, if it were me, I would give him one more chance next spring and if it's not working out after a couple months AA should try to extract some value for him in a trade. After 6 years there is nothing left for him to prove at the minor league level. Development is over. Time to sink or swim.
> 
> JMO...



Yessir. Pache and Waters both muddy the waters even further.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Yessir. Pache and Waters both muddy the waters even further.



Yikes...entirely forgot about Drew Waters. What to do with him?

I did hear a couple of years ago that he is cut in the mold of a Bryce Harper. Cocky, self sure, and a little abrasive. Don't know if that's true, never met the guy myself, but if it is I hope AA uses him as trade bait. With their financial limitations the Braves have to be team oriented and don't need distractions from big egos. They have to rely on team chemistry, not raw individual talent, in order to be successful.

(I realize that last sentence may not make sense, what successful team doesn't need raw talent, but am having a hard time expressing what I am thinking. )


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> Yikes...entirely forgot about Drew Waters. What to do with him?
> 
> I did hear a couple of years ago that he is cut in the mold of a Bryce Harper. Cocky, self sure, and a little abrasive. Don't know if that's true, never met the guy myself, but if it is I hope AA uses him as trade bait. With their financial limitations the Braves have to be team oriented and don't need distractions from big egos. They have to rely on team chemistry, not raw individual talent, in order to be successful.
> 
> (I realize that last sentence may not make sense, what successful team doesn't need raw talent, but am having a hard time expressing what I am thinking. )



I get exactly what you're saying. While I haven't heard that about Waters, if it is the case I could definitely see him used as trade bait. And to be honest, I haven't paid that much attention to him this season, but you definitely don't need a "me first" ego in the clubhouse. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## treemanjohn

I have Braves in 5. I just wish Snitker wasn't Snitkering again..... I guess he didn't learn the Soroka not starting the Cardinals series lesson. He's going down that same path with Fried and Morton


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> The pitching staff ERA and HR's allowed stun me to be honest.



Hope you are sitting down because something I just read stunned me too. This was in an ESPN piece so take it for what it's worth...but usually their stats are pretty accurate.

Since the trade deadline, the Braves starters have posted the 3rd best ERA in all of baseball. For that same time period, their bullpen has posted the 5th best ERA.

The starters piece is believable, they only gave up 5 earned runs in their 7 final starts, but the bullpen part...wow!


----------



## Coenen

DannyW said:


> Personally, if it were me, I would give him one more chance next spring and if it's not working out after a couple months AA should try to extract some value for him in a trade. After 6 years there is nothing left for him to prove at the minor league level. Development is over. Time to sink or swim.
> 
> JMO...


Says a fan that watched Riley and Dansby totally remake their game at the Major League levels.

I don't see them giving long terms deals to any of the recent acquisitions. Pick up Duvall's option and see if he wants a couple more years. Maybe a year or two plus an option for Soler(age 29) and/or Rosario(age 30). They'll look to keep the youth movement going.


----------



## Duff

Go Cards!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> Go Cards!!


I knew I liked you first time I met ya


----------



## Duff




----------



## DannyW

Well, the table is set. I hope the Giants and Dodgers beat each other up for 5 games, I also hope the Braves bats and pitching don't go cold.

Not many sports "experts" are giving the Braves much of a chance to advance, I think they are going to surprise some people if they keep playing the way they have for the past couple of months.

A lot of similarities between the 2019 Nationals and 2021 Braves. Through the first half of the 2019 season (81 games) the Nationals had a record of 41-40. They turned it on from there, went 52-29 the rest of the way, and won a wildcard spot. And we all know what happened from there.

The Braves had a 40-41 record for the first half this season. Then they went 48-32 for the second half (80 games). Hope the season ends up the same way the National 2019 season did.


----------



## Wetroot

I'm worried about the Brewers to be honest. They've been a pretty good team all year and have top of the line pitching, both starters and bullpen. I'm rooting for the Braves, but this one is definitely going to be a tough series.


----------



## Duff

Wish there wasn’t such a break. Bravos gonna get the brooms out anyway


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Go get 'em Braves in the NLDS.



Truist Park








Truist Park


----------



## antharper

That was a ugly first inning . First and 3rd no outs and can’t score ! Go Braves


----------



## Duff

No kidding. Let’s go Braves!


----------



## Duff

Burns throwin a lot of pitches. I like it


----------



## Duff

They have to go the other way against this guy, if not, it ain’t going to be good


----------



## Duff

Duff said:


> Burns throwin a lot of pitches. I like it


never mind, Riley and Duvall out on 3 pitches


----------



## antharper

Time for some runs , from the good guys !


----------



## LEGHORN

Snit being Snit. I told the family Morton shouldn’t have started the 7th. He’s always got that inning and he went through 6 tonight without it; WHY put him back out there?!?!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

For anyone who has not seen the Braves roster for the NLDS that was released Friday just before lunchtime . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-2021-nlds-roster

Rich Rod out, Smyly in on Braves' DS roster


----------



## westcobbdog

Morton was dominant then showing signs of wear in the 6th. Man we lost that game in the first when we could not score with so many chances.


----------



## LEGHORN

C’mon Bravos! Let’s go. Gonna do a reverse rook on ya, so you can pull through. Go Braves!!!


----------



## DannyW

Ok...I'll admit it....had to look up Terrance Gore...never even heard of him. Talk about a specialist! He has one job, and one job only. See second base son? Steal it....

Interesting to see if he has any impact this post season.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Morton was dominant then showing signs of wear in the 6th. Man we lost that game in the first when we could not score with so many chances.



Yep, pitchers held up their end of the bargain. Hitters...notsomuch.

What a bonehead move that was for Soler to try and score in the 1st.


----------



## westcobbdog

DannyW said:


> Yep, pitchers held up their end of the bargain. Hitters...notsomuch.
> 
> What a bonehead move that was for Soler to try and score in the 1st.


Agree he’s no faster than say Freddie or Duvall. It wasn’t a desperate situation where we needed a late inning run, either.


----------



## Coenen

LEGHORN said:


> Snit being Snit. I told the family Morton shouldn’t have started the 7th. He’s always got that inning and he went through 6 tonight without it; WHY put him back out there?!?!


Is anyone ever in a big hurry to get our bullpen guys in the game? I know that over the long haul they're pretty dang good, but when they're bad... WOOF!

Tough one last night. Followed the last couple innings. Had an opportunity to touch up The Brewers' "untouchable" closer and couldn't quite make it happen. Let's get Fried out there for one of those 95 pitch SHO's tonight! Split up there, and bring the series here to Atlanta.


----------



## Duff

I’m not bashing, Braves are going to come back and win this thing. But, for the life of me, I don’t understand why Albies will not lay down a bunt.


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> I’m not bashing, Braves are going to come back and win this thing. But, for the life of me, I don’t understand why Albies will not lay down a bunt.


Have you seen his girlfriend? Chicks dig the longball.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Stat heard on sports radio yesterday morning, last time Braves won a playoffs post-season Game #1 road game was in 2001.

Last time Braves faced today's Brewers starting pitcher Woodruff, Atlanta won 8-1 with 13-hits total in game, both Soler &  Swanson had 3-hits but Dansby also had career high 7-RBI's. Hope SP Fried goes deep into game again.  Braves bats obviously needs more run production to win.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-vs-brewers-nlds-game-2-starting-lineups-and-pitching-matchup

Braves-Brewers G2 lineups, FAQ (5 ET, TBS)

1:56 PM EDT


> *Braves:* This will mark the first time the Braves have faced Woodruff since he surrendered three runs over 5 1/3 innings on July 31 at Truist Park. Ozzie Albies doubled and Dansby Swanson homered that night off Woodruff.






https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401228627

July 31, 2021

Brewers at Braves

Box Score



Today's NLDS Game 2 Braves Lineup


----------



## treemanjohn

You're the biggest fan the Braves have. Keep up the great work. Freid should've started  yesterday. The Brewers have a tough time with lefties and he's been the hot hand


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for the nice words, but ya'll are way better Braves & baseball fans, and I'm just a general sports follower that cares mostly about results.

Yep, Fried is recently showing top performances of the season lately, right now completing 6-shutout-innings on 81-pitches with 9-K, 0-BB while giving up only 3-hits. Game sports radio just reported Luke Jackson warming up in bullpen with Atlanta leading 3-0.

Yesterday, game sports radio stated Morton had 9-K on 85-pitches, but Braves playoff strikeout game record holder is still Smoltz with 11-K, while Charlie in Game 1 had trouble going into the 7th-inning giving up a 2-RBI HR before Luke Jackson replaced him.


----------



## BassRaider

Hang on, it's Smith time!


----------



## westcobbdog

Max is very clutch to be so young. Hope he is pitching Tuesday. We bought 11 seats today for Tuesdays game. A lot of $$ but worth it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good shutout win for the Braves to tie up the series before coming home for 2 early games.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361948

Box Score



> GAME LEADERS
> 
> M. Fried ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 H
> 
> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-4, HR, RBI





> WIN
> M. Fried(1-0)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 9 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(1)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 1 BB






> 3rd    Freeman singled to right, Soler scored.
> 
> 3rd    Albies doubled to deep right, Freeman scored.
> 
> 6th    Riley homered to center (428 feet).



































"JOCTOBER" quote by Bally Sports Braves on twitter


----------



## antharper

Bring it home and finish ! Go Braves


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> I’m not bashing, Braves are going to come back and win this thing. But, for the life of me, I don’t understand why Albies will not lay down a bunt.



I'm with you...it's a guaranteed hit if he lays down a bunt on the third base side when he is batting left handed. And with his speed there's a good chance he could turn it into a double. 

Plus, if he did it a few times they would take off the shift and open up the right side of the infield for him.

For that matter, I wish Freddie would do it too. Take what the defense gives you. I would love to see him on 1st base every time Riley and Duvall come to the plate.


----------



## Coenen

BassRaider said:


> Hang on, it's Smith time!


Step 1. Buy a helmet.
Step 2. When Smith comes into the game, put on the helmet.

Classic Braves bullpen last night. Never doubted them for an instant. ?  Series tied on the way to ATL, gonna be a good one!

Loved seeing Riles go oppo taco last night. We were chatting about his approach. Looks he's had the realization that with his size and strength he doesn't need to try and hit home runs, just make good contact.


----------



## treemanjohn

Duff said:


> I’m not bashing, Braves are going to come back and win this thing. But, for the life of me, I don’t understand why Albies will not lay down a bunt.


Metrics prove that bunts aren't successful and end with an out. Outs are very valuable in baseball


----------



## Coenen

treemanjohn said:


> Metrics prove that bunts aren't successful and end with an out. Outs are very valuable in baseball


This. A power hitter choosing to bunt is a win for the defense.


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Metrics prove that bunts aren't successful and end with an out. Outs are very valuable in baseball



They work okay when the entire opposing infield is lined up between SS and 1st base.


----------



## Duff

treemanjohn said:


> Outs are very valuable in baseball



Exactly. The three outs Ozzie made in the first game, cost them. Metrics also show hitting into the shift is not productive


----------



## Duff

treemanjohn said:


> Metrics prove that bunts aren't successful and end with an out. Outs are very valuable in baseball



i understand what you are saying, but not many #1’s and #2’s are going to give up the long ball, so you better scrape every run you can out of them. 


Coenen said:


> This. A power hitter choosing to bunt is a win for the defense.



Not many power hitters are 20-24 in stolen base attempts either. And we have 5 more power hitters behind him


----------



## treemanjohn

DannyW said:


> They work okay when the entire opposing infield is lined up between SS and 1st base.


It's just not that easy. Maybe in little league or middle school it's ok. Placing a round ball with a round bat is extremely difficult at a high level. The amount of spin and velocity on the ball at higher level pitchers is insane. 

Ever see a ball hit the dirt in front of a catcher then hop 90 degrees in another direction? Same thing happens when it hits a bat

MLB staff knows the numbers.  They also know what Ozzie is capable of. A sac bunt isn't on the menu for sucess


----------



## treemanjohn

Duff said:


> i understand what you are saying, but not many #1’s and #2’s are going to give up the long ball, so you better scrape every run you can out of them.


#4s on a major league roster aren't giving up a lot of long balls either. If they did they would find their travel accommodations reduced to a Blue Bird bus and Motel 6


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> i understand what you are saying, but not many #1’s and #2’s are going to give up the long ball, so you better scrape every run you can out of them.
> 
> 
> Not many power hitters are 20-24 in stolen base attempts either. And we have 5 more power hitters behind him


Ozzie specifically, sure. In general though the defense is willing to concede the bunt, and that doesn't include instances where the bunt goes bad and results in an out anyway.


----------



## biggdogg

The problem with the bunt isn't so much that Ozzie or Freddie or anyone else "won't" lay down a bunt to beat a shift. Bunting takes a lot of skill and a lot of practice. If it was that easy, you wouldn't see the shift. You don't just walk up, stick the bat out and expect to lay down a good bunt. Teams don't practice the bunt anymore. Kids in the minors, college and even high school just don't practice bunting anymore. The only players that actually practice laying down bunts are NL pitchers, and very few of them can do it with any consistency.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> The problem with the bunt isn't so much that Ozzie or Freddie or anyone else "won't" lay down a bunt to beat a shift. Bunting takes a lot of skill and a lot of practice. If it was that easy, you wouldn't see the shift. You don't just walk up, stick the bat out and expect to lay down a good bunt. Teams don't practice the bunt anymore. Kids in the minors, college and even high school just don't practice bunting anymore. The only players that actually practice laying down bunts are NL pitchers, and very few of them can do it with any consistency.


Couldn't find an apples to apples comparisonn but here are some basics; with a runner on 1st and nobody out, the run scores a little better than 40% of the time. Teams that get a runner on second with nobody out score 1.15 runs per inning(on average)

Consider that 1/3 of Ozzie's hits go for extra bases.

The defense is willing to concede the bunt attempt and possible single in order to limit the more dangerous outcomes from a prolific XBH guy. They'd rather defend the territory where the battery's well hit balls are likely to travel.

I don't love all of the shifting and numbers driven decisions making necessarily, but the underlying reasons are undeniable.


----------



## Coenen

Enough of that crap though, first pitch in ATL coming up quick!

LET'S  GO BRAVOS!


----------



## DannyW

DannyW said:


> Riley was on 1st base, Freeman on 3rd. Duvall hits long fly ball to center. Centerfielder jumps and ball deflects off his glove and over the wall (probably would have hit near top of fence had it not been deflected).
> 
> Riley, seeing the ball hit the centerfielder's glove, retreats to 1st base thinking the ball had been caught. Meanwhile, in his HR trot Duvall passes Riley between 1st and 2nd base. He is called out for passing the baserunner Riley. Freeman and Riley score. Duvall is credited with a single and 2 RBI's.
> 
> I understand the intent of the rule, it's intended to keep the base paths from becoming a "who's on first" circus on a batted ball in play. But it seems to be unfair when the ball is hit over the fence.
> 
> Of course, being a professional, Duvall should have known about the rule and stopped running until Riley got it all figured out that the ball was not caught.
> 
> All okay in the end. Braves won and Duvall didn't really lose a HR because the deflection was only reason it went over the fence in the first place.



Another bonehead baserunning error in the 2nd today by Duvall. If the Braves lose in extra innings, he has to own it.


----------



## Duff

H-O-L-Y Cow


----------



## Resica

Braves vs. the Braves. Nice!!


----------



## Whitefeather

Joctober just atoned for Duvall’s blunder


----------



## Whitefeather

Go Braves. Chop Chop


----------



## Duff

Dansby!!!


----------



## BassRaider

Which Will Smith will pitch? Stay tuned!


----------



## Coenen

BassRaider said:


> Which Will Smith will pitch? Stay tuned!


The good one, apparently.

2-1 series lead. I like their chances tomorrow, these guys know what to do.


----------



## 1982ace

Whitefeather said:


> Joctober just atoned for Duvall’s blunder


Buddy of mine said I wish he would get rid of that freak haircut I said yeah maybe, but if he keeps on hitting dingers off the bench I don’t care what he looks like!


----------



## Whitefeather

1982ace said:


> Buddy of mine said I wish he would get rid of that freak haircut I said yeah maybe, but if he keeps on hitting dingers off the bench I don’t care what he looks like!


What’s with the pearl necklace?


----------



## 1982ace

Whitefeather said:


> What’s with the pearl necklace?


Dunno maybe it was his grandma’s


----------



## dixiecutter

Cant name a kid joc and him not be that way. Might be the ugliest homer I ever saw. No extension, no finesse, he hacked at an up-and-in, swung so hard that the ball was just required to go out.


----------



## mizzippi jb

dixiecutter said:


> Cant name a kid joc and him not be that way. Might be the ugliest homer I ever saw. No extension, no finesse, he hacked at an up-and-in, swung so hard that the ball was just required to go out.


My favorite Pederson is Champ.   He's the man!


----------



## treemanjohn

dixiecutter said:


> Cant name a kid joc and him not be that way. Might be the ugliest homer I ever saw. No extension, no finesse, he hacked at an up-and-in, swung so hard that the ball was just required to go out.


Just put the barrel on the ball. The rest was not needed.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Whitefeather said:


> What’s with the pearl necklace?



LOl. You can search for what he said about it. It doesn't have any meaning.


----------



## Coenen

dixiecutter said:


> Cant name a kid joc and him not be that way. Might be the ugliest homer I ever saw. No extension, no finesse, he hacked at an up-and-in, swung so hard that the ball was just required to go out.


Haha, I had the exact opposite take. Loved seeing that letter high fastball get demolished. I don't know how TBS's crew even tried to act like it wasn't a no doubters. The catcher's reaction is the best.

Dude can wear all the pearls and hair dye and whatever else he wants. The team loves him, he's a winner in the postseason, and he's absolutely mashing right now.

Friendly reminder, AA is a genius.


----------



## DannyW

So who pitches today? Has to be Ynoa, right? In a potential elimination game, do the Brewers start start Burnes on 3 days rest? Or Lauer?

Neither manager has announced that I can find.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> The catcher's reaction is the best.



When the ball was hit, I thought the catcher caught a piece of the bat in the head based on the way he toppled to the side.


----------



## Duff

I would throw Morton


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having Braves start off the home stand with their 2nd shutout win of the series in Game 3.  Let's close out the series on home turf with a win in today's late afternoon 5:15pm game. 











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361954 

Box Score 



> GAME LEADERS
> 
> J. Pederson ATL - LF
> 1-1, HR, 3 RBI
> 
> I. Anderson ATL - SP
> 5.0 IP, 0 ER, 3 H





> WIN
> I. Anderson(1-0)
> 5.0 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(2)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB





> 5th - Pederson homered to right (402 feet), d'Arnaud scored and Swanson scored.



































23-hours ago on Braves twitter below . . .


----------



## Coenen

Morton getting the start today. 

I'd expect to see him once-ish through the order then Smyly or Ynoa in bulk relief. Just checked baseball reference, and Smyly's last few appearances as bulk relief were effective, moreso than Ynoa. If they can manage 6 innings from the pair that'd be about right.


----------



## DannyW

Lauer vs Morton it is.


----------



## westcobbdog

Heard Leo Mazzone on the radio this am and he said he would start the 4th starter and save Morton and Fried. I like Morton again, he is mostly clutch. What about 23 yr old Andersen sporting a sub 1 playoff era, wow.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Heard Leo Mazzone on the radio this am and he said he would start the 4th starter and save Morton and Fried.



That was my thought process. Ynoa's no pushover, you're playing at home, and a close-out win allows you to set up the rotation any way you want for the next series.

Starting Morton is fine but he is off his normal schedule with only three days rest instead of four. For some pitchers that can be problematic, let's hope Charlie's not one of them.


----------



## dixiecutter

Coenen said:


> Haha, I had the exact opposite take. Loved seeing that letter high fastball get demolished. I don't know how TBS's crew even tried to act like it wasn't a no doubters. The catcher's reaction is the best.
> 
> Dude can wear all the pearls and hair dye and whatever else he wants. The team loves him, he's a winner in the postseason, and he's absolutely mashing right now.
> 
> Friendly reminder, AA is a genius.


It was a compliment. It was a horrible swing, but he still dingered it


----------



## Duff

Morton strikes me as the type that 3 days rest is plenty. But yeah, I agree. Get 4+ out of him and change to lefty Smyly. He’s been much better out of the pen


----------



## Dustin Pate

Just saw where Jorge Soler has tested positive for Covid and had to be replaced on the roster by Cristian Pache.


----------



## Duff

Oh no!  Who else was exposed?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Can we get a pinch runner for Adam Duvall like a pitcher or catcher in HS?  ?


----------



## Whitefeather

He gagged again and forgot how many outs there was


----------



## trad bow

Believe that ball hit dirt


----------



## Whitefeather

Yep.


----------



## Deerhead

Great single


----------



## DannyW

Boy that was a clutch hit…and we needed it since we are only getting 26 outs in this game.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Fat guy goes deep ?


----------



## Whitefeather

T’werent no wall scraper


----------



## DannyW

Well, 25 outs after Duvall’s latest gaffe.


----------



## treemanjohn

mizzippi jb said:


> Fat guy goes deep ?


It was put on a tee. Thats what the fat guys are supposed to do with those


----------



## DannyW

Wow…what a great game!


----------



## HermanMerman

That 3rd baseman for the brewers is a heck of a ball player.


----------



## Whitefeather

Who is calling the game on TBS?


----------



## DannyW

HermanMerman said:


> That 3rd baseman for the brewers is a heck of a ball player.



Yep.. he has made a couple of outstanding plays.


----------



## HermanMerman

It’s almost impossible to watch a baseball game on TV anymore with that strike zone box overlay on the screen.


----------



## DannyW

Okay Will Smith….


----------



## mizzippi jb

The Fred!


----------



## DannyW

Freddie doesn’t realize it now, but he just made “exhibit A” in his HOF argument.


----------



## Whitefeather

Nice to see another manager wet the bed in a big game. Craig Counsel is trying to help the Braves win.


----------



## bilgerat

BRAVES WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Whitefeather

Braves win.


----------



## DannyW

Oh my!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Whitefeather said:


> Nice to see another manager wet the bed in a big game. Craig Counsel is trying to help the Braves win.


I'll take it!  Along with will Smith not wetting the bed!


----------



## Whitefeather

mizzippi jb said:


> I'll take it!  Along with will Smith not wetting the bed!


They should intentionally walk the first batter he faces. He’s a different pitcher under pressure


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Well that was stressful but we did it!!


----------



## James12

Swanson - I don’t get the hype.


----------



## mizzippi jb

James12 said:


> Swanson - I don’t get the hype.


Ever seen him play D?  Guess not.


----------



## Duff

Yes!


----------



## Coenen

Great win! Tight entertaining game. Seeing Freddie bust their best guy for the game winner was and instant classic. Will Smith has some jam, he'll drive you nuts, but he's been living right when the chips are down.

BTW, Kelton Wong's AB in the 9th is why you don't bunt. Biffed it and gave away an out for no reward.





James12 said:


> Swanson - I don’t get the hype.


He's only had the best offensive season for a Braves SS ever. Plays plus defense. What's not to get?

Hader makes a lot of people look silly.


----------



## Duff

Swanson plays plus plus defense!


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> Swanson plays plus plus defense!


...and still improving, I think. He's really come into his own. If he can spend an off-season with Riley at the Larry Jones Junior school of hitting, that'd be icing on the cake.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Wong's AB in the 9th is why you don't bunt. Biffed it and gave away an out for no reward.



Perhaps I did not not make myself clear in my earlier post about Albies and Freeman bunting...

Let's try again...


I only advocate bunting when the infield "shift" is put on against Albies and Freeman
I only advocate bunting when they are up with nobody on, or a runner on 2nd/3rd  (and the shift is on)
If Albies and Freeman bunted every time they had the SS to 1st shift, their BA would be near .400 for those AB's. And then teams would stop the shift, which would open up the right side of the infield for even further damage.

Bunting, especially when the other team is conceding a bunt, is not bad. It's the same as a walk.


----------



## antharper

Great game ! Now I’m pulling for the Giants


----------



## Coenen

Bet Hader wishes Freddie had bunted. ?

I'm just needling you. I get it, but I disagree with that line of thinking. I want my big boppers to bop.


----------



## James12

Coenen said:


> ...and still improving, I think. He's really come into his own. If he can spend an off-season with Riley at the Larry Jones Junior school of hitting, that'd be icing on the cake.






mizzippi jb said:


> Ever seen him play D?  Guess not.



Yes, and he’s good.


----------



## James12

Super thrilled for Coach!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad having the Braves winning their NLDS & moving on to the NLCS. With Giants & Dodgers tied at 2-2, Atlanta gets a nice extended rest break & looking forward to getting Soler back.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361957 

Box Score 



> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 3-5, HR, 2B





> WIN
> T. Matzek(1-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(3)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 4th - Narváez singled to center, García scored, Narváez to second, Urías to third.
> 
> 4th - Cain singled to center, Urías scored, Narváez to third.
> 
> 4th - Rosario singled to shallow center, Riley scored and d'Arnaud scored, Heredia to third.





> 5th - Tellez homered to center (448 feet), Yelich scored.
> 
> 5th - Pederson grounded into fielder's choice to third, Albies scored, Duvall out at second, Riley to third.
> 
> 5th - d'Arnaud singled to right, Riley scored, Pederson to third.





> 8th - Freeman homered to center (428 feet).





























Before game 4 below . . .


----------



## DannyW

In a much clearer frame of mind this morning  I feel like a mention needs to go to Lorenzo Cain. The guy was obviously hurt, he could barely throw the ball, but he still suited up and even went 2-4 with an RBI at the plate.

He's a baller.


----------



## DannyW

Reflecting further on the game last night, that was probably in the top-5 of all games I've ever seen. Certainly top-10. And I have seen several thousand.

It had it all...clutch hitting (Rosario, Freeman)...pitching (both sides except for Ynoa)...grit (Lorenzo Cain playing)...fielding (Urias at 3rd base - wow)....controversy (the infamous foul ball "catch")...and drama (best vs best with Freeman vs Hader).

If you didn't enjoy that game, just give up watching baseball all together.


----------



## westcobbdog

My head is still hurting and ears ringing from that game. Man the crowd and noise was intense for a baseball game.


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> My head is still hurting and ears ringing from that game. Man the crowd and noise was intense for a baseball game.



I'm envious...you picked a dandy to attend. I can only imagine how the place was rocking after Freddie hit the HR!


----------



## biggdogg

westcobbdog said:


> My head is still hurting and ears ringing from that game. Man the crowd and noise was intense for a baseball game.



The crowd intensity went through the roof when they stopped playing the chop during games. When that stadium is packed, it is downright deafening sometimes. I love it too!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Dodgers beat Giants in 9th-inning so home team Braves face Dodgers in the NLCS with Game #1 Sat. at 8:07 pm & Game #2 Sun. at 7:37 pm with tv broadcast on TBS while ALCS is on FOX or FS1, both Braves games here in metro Atlanta as can be seen on the Atlanta Braves home page in the upper left corner of web page.

NLCS - GAME 1, Series starts 10/16 at 8:07 pm ET Sat., October 16, 2021

NLCS - GAME 2, Series starts 10/16 at 7:37 pm ET Sun., October 17, 2021



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361960

Box Score

October 14, 2021

NLDS - GAME 5, LAD win series 3-2


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

That was a sorry way for any ballgame to end. especially a playoff game. 
no doubt the dodgers had the upper end but that was still a lousy way to end a great season for the giants.


----------



## treemanjohn

No the Braves need to get the Dodgers out of their heads. Hopefully Freid is the opener and gets a least a couple of shots at them. 

We can't be going to the bullpen in the 3rd....


----------



## DannyW

For grins and giggles, or maybe just to get me fired up for the day, I went on the ESPN site to read some of their "expert analysis" on the upcoming series. Among other things, these "experts" had this to say about the Braves:

_The Braves don't generate much offense outside of Freddie Freeman and Austin Riley._​​Say what?

I already knew the answer but I went to the stats, on their own site, and compared various TEAM offensive stats across all (AL+NL) teams and found the Braves offense was in the top 10 in almost everything...BA (T-11th with LAD)...RBI's (7th), OPS (8th), Slugging (5th), HR's (3rd), Total Bases (8th).

As good as they are, Freeman and Riley didn't accomplish that all by themselves.

Needless to say, the "experts" were almost all universal in predicting LAD to win in 5 games.

Looking forward to this upcoming series.


----------



## Coenen

Historically great offense from all 4 infield positions, NL RBI leader in the outfield....

You know what? Braves in 7, suck it, 4 letter network chumps.


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> No the Braves need to get the Dodgers out of their heads. Hopefully Freid is the opener and gets a least a couple of shots at them.
> 
> We can't be going to the bullpen in the 3rd....



With Charlie pitching on Tuesday, I think Snitker swaps him and Fried in the rotation...Fried-Morton-Anderson for games 1-2-3. That gives them all plenty of rest.

And game 4 might be a bullpen game according to Snitker.


----------



## Whitefeather

Go Braves


----------



## Duff

Of course the Bravos aren’t going to get the attention they deserve. Just the norm. I hope they sweep the Dodgers. But LA does have a mean staff. It’s going to be a chore. Go Bravos!!


----------



## treemanjohn

Duff said:


> Of course the Bravos aren’t going to get the attention they deserve. Just the norm.


They have to earn it


----------



## biggdogg

LA does have a good staff, but has lost 2 key members as well as Braves killer Muncy. And the Braves have tattooed Sherzer on more than fee times


----------



## Raylander

The talk of the NLDS was the Brewers had the best rotation in baseball. We saw how that turned out..Our front 3 is as good as anyone else’s.

Let’s not forget it took 7 games last year. I guarantee you the Braves haven’t forgotten. Home field was in LAs favor; not the case this year. I like the Braves’ chance. Time to play the games


----------



## Coenen

Game day! Hope we get off to a fast start!

Braves looking to throw Fried tonight, Anderson, in game 2, and Morton in game 3. Game 4 remains a mystery, worried it could be Johnny Wholestaff.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Glad we got LA. It's beat the Dodgers and get revenge or bust.


----------



## DannyW

Two things different this year, we're the home team, and we have three good starters this year. Last it was a young Fried, Anderson with only about 30 career innings, and a combo of Bryse Wilson and Kyle Wright.

Of course the LAD have upgraded their staff also.


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> Game day! Hope we get off to a fast start!
> 
> Braves looking to throw Fried tonight, Anderson, in game 2, and Morton in game 3. Game 4 remains a mystery, worried it could be Johnny Wholestaff.



Makes sense...pitch the rookie at home in game 2, then trot your veteran out to pitch the first game in LA. Kinda like it, in fact.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Only 1st two Braves starting pitchers officially announced so far with Fried & Anderson, but we know most experienced Morton is expected to start 1st road game.


EDIT Update . . .

Morton confirmed as SP for Game 3.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dodgers-vs-braves-nlcs-game-1-starting-lineups-and-pitching-matchup

LA-ATL NLCS Gm. 1 lineups, FAQ (8 ET, TBS)

3:09 PM EDT



> Atlanta and Los Angeles will meet in the National League Championship Series for a second straight year. The Braves owned a 3-1 series lead before the Dodgers claimed three straight victories to capture last year’s NLCS





> Braves will have home-field advantage because the Dodgers were a Wild Card entrant. That means Games 1, 2, 6 and 7 would be played in Atlanta, while Games 3, 4 and 5 would be played in Los Angeles





> *Braves:* Soler may miss the entire NLCS. He was placed on the COVID-19 injured list prior to Game 4 of the NLDS and he will likely remain there for at least 10 days.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*


Sat, Oct 16 • 8:08 PM EDT

At Truist Park
TV: TBS, TBS-INT

NLCS Game 1

Max Fried

Corey Knebel


Sun, Oct 17 • 7:38 PM EDT

At Truist Park
TV: TBS, TBS-INT

NLCS Game 2

Ian Anderson

Max Scherzer


Tue, Oct 19 • 5:08 PM EDT

At Dodger Stadium
TV: TBS, TBS-INT

NLCS Game 3

Charlie Morton

Walker Buehler


Wed, Oct 20 • 8:08 PM EDT

At Dodger Stadium
TV: TBS, TBS-INT

NLCS Game 4

TBD

Julio Urias


Thu, Oct 21 • 8:08 PM EDT

At Dodger Stadium
TV: TBS, TBS-INT

NLCS Game 5

TBD

TBD




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ian-anderson-to-start-nlcs-game-2

Braves tab Anderson for G2, Morton for G3

6:47 PM EDT




https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-2021-nlcs-roster

Martin, Camargo new for Braves' NLCS roster

11:53 AM EDT


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves on winning NLCS Game 1.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361964

Box Score

NLCS - GAME 1, ATL leads series 1-0



> A. Riley ATL - 3B
> 2-4, HR, 2 RBI





> WIN
> W. Smith(1-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 1 BB






> 1st - Rosario scored on Knebel wild pitch.
> 
> 2nd - Taylor singled to left center, Pollock scored.





> 4th - Smith homered to left (416 feet).
> 
> 4th - Riley homered to left (381 feet).





> 9th - Riley singled to left, Albies scored.


----------



## Duff

Man, what a day. Dawgs and Braves win!


----------



## Coenen

Braves - 1 
Dodgers - Suck

By tomorrow the announce team will have given LA the victory.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Good job Braves. Now let’s keep it Going.


----------



## treemanjohn

Good win for sure. I'm not sure what Roberts angle was with his pitching decisions last night


----------



## Coenen

treemanjohn said:


> Good win for sure. I'm not sure what Roberts angle was with his pitching decisions last night


Had to prove he was the smartest guy in the room. That's the "new" style of the game. If you've got the horses to play matchups for an entire game, I guess it works. Even if he's got to throw those guys again tonight, they get the off day to travel.

Frankly, it was a pleasure to see it not work out.

My friend and I were talking about it after the game, ironically, the biggest thing that happened in the late game was the walk to Chris Taylor. I was cussing Will Smith for it, but LA sure looked ready to bring Kenley Jansen back out for the 9th. Instead, Taylor gets on base, brings Bellinger to the plate, and ends Jansen's night. The rally fizzles, and Atlanta gets to see Treinen in the 9th. It's a funny game sometimes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Only a few hours to game time.  Can really use another win tonight on our home turf before Braves head out west.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dodgers-vs-braves-nlcs-game-2-starting-lineups-and-pitching-matchup

LA-ATL Game 2 lineups, FAQ (7:30 ET, TBS)

15 minutes ago



> Braves owned series leads of 2-0 and 3-1 before the Dodgers stormed back to win last year’s NLCS


----------



## antharper

Go Braves ! Make it 2-0


----------



## antharper

And I hope Freddie got him some new contacts !


----------



## antharper

Whitefeather said:


> Go Braves chop chop


Chop Chop


----------



## mizzippi jb

antharper said:


> Go Braves ! Make it 2-0


Unfortunately 2-0 is the score after about 4 pitches ?


----------



## treemanjohn

Max is as tough as a two dollar steak


----------



## Whitefeather

treemanjohn said:


> Max is as tough as a two dollar steak


And got those crazy eyes


----------



## treemanjohn

Whitefeather said:


> And got those crazy eyes


I worked with a lot of pitchers for a lot of years.  They're all crazy


----------



## Whitefeather

He’s got 2 different colored eyes. I never noticed that until recently.


----------



## treemanjohn

Joc hit a bomb


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

treemanjohn said:


> Joc hit a bomb


Yea he did. A loooong ways.


----------



## mguthrie

This is the first game I’ve watched all year. I guess I missed some good baseball


----------



## westcobbdog

Jocktober makes it 2-2 in the 5th of game 2. Scherzer is nasty as usual.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

That was huge getting out of the 6th with not runs allowed.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

yea man!!!! Tied back up bottom of 8th


----------



## mguthrie

What a game


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Bam!!!!!
Braves up 2-0


----------



## Coenen

Incredible series so far. This team has some cajones. Unreal.


----------



## TJay

They are gritty.  That's a good thing coz their going to need it in LA.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great start for the Braves in the NLCS.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361965

Box Score

NLCS - GAME 2, ATL leads series 2-0



> E. Rosario ATL - LF
> 4-5, RBI, R
> 
> WIN
> W. Smith(2-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Seager homered to right center (401 feet), Betts scored.
> 
> 4th - Pederson homered to right (454 feet), Riley scored.
> 
> 7th - Taylor doubled to center, Betts scored and Smith scored, J. Turner to third.





> 8th - Albies singled to right, Rosario scored.
> 
> 8th - Riley doubled to deep center, Albies scored.





> 9th - Rosario singled to shallow center, Swanson scored.


----------



## Coenen

Still trying to get my head around what happened the last couple nights.


----------



## DannyW

Great start to the series! But as someone who remembers the 1996 WS, vividly, I know to not get cocky yet with a two game lead,


----------



## 1982ace

Great start to the series. Pitching has been pretty good but really need some consistency at the plate cause we ain’t going to pull off a walk off every night.
Freddie in particular has been horrible.
0-8 with 7 k’s


----------



## Baroque Brass

DannyW said:


> Great start to the series! But as someone who remembers the 1996 WS, vividly, I know to not get cocky yet with a two game lead,


Was that when they won two in New York against the Yankees and came home to lose four straight games?


----------



## antharper

Go Braves ! Just finished watching it , what a game


----------



## stonecreek

Only watch baseball during the post season. These last 2 games have been fun to watch.


----------



## treemanjohn

Braves are determined,, but Dave Robert's is the series MVP for now. They have a strong bullpen and pitching Urias..... Stealing money


----------



## BassRaider

When the Braves win, the pearls need to be on display in the HOF!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Ron Washington with some clutch moves sending those runners last night. Never can count these boys out.


----------



## DannyW

Baroque Brass said:


> Was that when they won two in New York against the Yankees and came home to lose four straight games?



Yep, that's the one. The Braves won the first two, was cruising with a 6-0 lead in game 4, then Leyritz hit a HR which turned the whole series around. A crushing, but predictable, loss for an Atlanta team. (The Falcons provided us an encore performance 20 years later.)


----------



## DannyW

1982ace said:


> Great start to the series. Pitching has been pretty good but really need some consistency at the plate cause we ain’t going to pull off a walk off every night.
> Freddie in particular has been horrible.
> 0-8 with 7 k’s



Believe it or not, Freddie's performance so far makes me believe that we may see something magical from him later in this series.


----------



## mguthrie

DannyW said:


> Believe it or not, Freddie's performance so far makes me believe that we may see something magical from him later in this series.


Not if he doesn’t get his head straight. Getting in a slump like he is can get to your mind. Makes it hard to get right. Hopefully he overcomes it and gets back to normal


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Has anyone else noticed that every time Freddie gets back to the dugout after whiffing, he looks up in the stands. I imagine it's to his wife and son or maybe his Dad but, something looks strange about it. Maybe I'm just not used to seeing him struggle like this. I know he's not used to it. They're just throwing it straight down the middle. I also wonder if maybe when he got hit on the elbow it's flaring up again. Hopefully he works it out


----------



## Coenen

Fun story from last night...

"Braves’ Eddie Rosario had story behind the bat he used for walk-off AB" https://ftw.usatoday.com/2021/10/br...-off-story-cycle-trophy-reaction-dodgers-nlcs


----------



## Shadow11

DannyW said:


> Believe it or not, Freddie's performance so far makes me believe that we may see something magical from him later in this series.


The fact that we can still get it done without him and Ronald is already magical. I hope you're right though. Maybe he can get us a couple of hits over yonder, and atleast bring us a 3-2 lead back to GA.


----------



## Coastal Tiger

Shadow11 said:


> The fact that we can still get it done without him and Ronald is already magical. I hope you're right though. Maybe he can get us a couple of hits over yonder, and atleast bring us a 3-2 lead back to GA.


And don't forget Soroka being out either.  Crazy how they are getting it done.

I've been to a lot of ballgames over the years, but last night was an off the chart awesome experience in Truist Park.


----------



## treemanjohn

It's very difficult for a pitcher to give full concentration to the whole line up. It's very exhausting. Fredricks K's aren't surprising. He's the heartbeat of the lineup and a critical out. Look back at former "chokers" in the MLB playoffs. It's a whos who of the batting world. Barry Bonds was a "choker" but he's also the most prolific hitter in MLB history. He was also a critical out

Not a lot of big name hitters on this list of MVPs. 
https://www.espn.com/mlb/history/awards/_/id/23


----------



## Whitefeather

Travis D’arnoud was unbelievable behind the plate last night. I don’t think he gets credit he’s due. They weren’t very good when he was out for 3 months, as soon as he came back this team turned around.


----------



## doenightmare

I just hope the Bravos can take a game in LA and get back home up 3-2. Then I like our chances. GO BRAVES!


----------



## Duff

Whitefeather said:


> Travis D’arnoud was unbelievable behind the plate last night. I don’t think he gets credit he’s due. They weren’t very good when he was out for 3 months, as soon as he came back this team turned around.


Agree 100% WF


----------



## DannyW

I looked at tonight's opposing pitcher, Walker Buehler, and boy he had a great year...16-4, .247 ERA with a WHIP of .97. Almost every start was 6+ innings.

But I found a couple of warts...he did have a half dozen starts this year where he gave up 4-5-6 earned runs. One other significant finding, his month of September was awful. In 5 starts he never made it past the 3rd inning twice, and he had a 5.40 ERA and a WHIP of nearly 1.50 for the month. Arm fatique?

But he should be well rested tonight, he's only pitched 10 innings over the last 16 days.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Braves, loving the 5pm left coast start time.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Annoying as heck when the announcers don’t credit the Braves, just basically say this is the dodgers falling apart


----------



## HermanMerman

Duvall scores if he moonwalked from third. And Morton has to bunt there…especially if he is going to watch two fastballs go right down the pipe. I can’t wait for the DH.


----------



## elfiii

HermanMerman said:


> . I can’t wait for the DH.



Another reason I have lost interest in baseball.


----------



## HermanMerman

elfiii said:


> Another reason I have lost interest in baseball.



I played more baseball than I can remember. I was raised playing and loving the traditional game. I love hit and runs, first and third defense, sacrifice bunts, suicide squeezes, safety squeezes, bowling over a catcher blocking the plate, smashing someone with a fastball in the ribs if they deserve it…. But I just can’t stand to watch Charlie Morton come to the plate when damage can be done…. I sound like  Crash Davis now so I’ll shut up.

Speaking of safety squeezes, we could have used one right there instead of d’arnaud grounding into a double play. This series isn’t about runs being a premium, it’s about the opportunity to score runs being a premium. They have to do whatever they can to get dudes across the plate.


----------



## elfiii

HermanMerman said:


> I played more baseball than I can remember. I was raised playing and loving the traditional game. I love hit and runs, first and third defense, sacrifice bunts, suicide squeezes, safety squeezes, bowling over a catcher blocking the plate, smashing someone with a fastball in the ribs if they deserve it…. But I just can’t stand to watch Charlie Morton come to the plate when damage can be done…. I sound like  Crash Davis now so I’ll shut up.
> 
> Speaking of safety squeezes, we could have used one right there instead of d’arnaud grounding into a double play. This series isn’t about runs being a premium, it’s about the opportunity to score runs being a premium. They have to do whatever they can to get dudes across the plate.



That's why I'm losing interest. The DH takes all of the strategy out of the game.

You're right about the opportunity to score runs being the premium.


----------



## Duff

It’s killing these announcers that the Braves are winning.


----------



## BassRaider

Duff said:


> It’s killing these announcers that the Braves are winning.



Too many announcers anyway, could lose a few.


----------



## Whitefeather

Duff said:


> It’s killing these announcers that the Braves are winning.


I said the very exact thing to my wife 30 minutes ago. They can’t believe the Braves are taking it to them.


----------



## treemanjohn

Please don't throw Bellenger a belt high fastball


----------



## treemanjohn

Oh well there goes that


----------



## Throwback

And now the Atlanta Braves we all know and love have shown up for the series


----------



## antharper

This inning sucks


----------



## antharper

Time for a come back !


----------



## Whitefeather

I left Gainesville when they were down 2-0, quit listening on my way home for 2 hrs. Get home they’re up 5-2… watched for 30 minutes and they are tied. I shut it off


----------



## treemanjohn

Whitefeather said:


> I left Gainesville when they were down 2-0, quit listening on my way home for 2 hrs. Get home they’re up 5-2… watched for 30 minutes and they are tied. I shut it off


Their not tied now


----------



## LEGHORN

It was a chest high fastball and he wasn’t even watching when he swung. Just got so lucky


----------



## Whitefeather

treemanjohn said:


> Their not tied now


I liked that just so I could unlike it


----------



## Throwback

Why do I watch this crap?


----------



## MainFrame9

LEGHORN said:


> It was a chest high fastball and he wasn’t even watching when he swung. Just got so lucky


Pretty impressive Bellinger could get on that ball


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Snitker can’t manage a post season for anything. Luke Jackson is a liability


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

well shoot!
let’s get em tomorrow. 
worst thing is the energy and momentum that just gave them even when we’ve got them down.


----------



## treemanjohn

Jax threw back to back fastballs. That's not what works well for him


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Tomorrow is looking like a bullpen game. Looking like we go 2-2 going back into Atlanta


----------



## Duff

Well, that wasn’t good


----------



## Duff

I’m not going to arm chair qb, but I’m not down with throwing those same relievers every game. It’s like facing a pitcher the 3rd time through. Odds jump to the hitters favor after you see all their pitches. Even if is the next day


----------



## antharper

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Tomorrow is looking like a bullpen game. Looking like we go 2-2 going back into Atlanta


They play 3 in La , last 2 in Atl if needed


----------



## Deerhunter12454

antharper said:


> They play 3 in La , last 2 in Atl if needed


Yup realized that after I posted. Probably lose tomorrow. But our bats looked hood tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice 4-run comeback for the Braves in the 4th-inning to take the lead, but very disappointing giving up 4-runs in the 8th-inning.  Rough game for Braves pitching. No starting pitcher listed yet for Atlanta in next game. 

Before Tuesday Game 3, some stats from sports radio for Braves road games on Dodgers turf: 

- Braves lost 10 of their last 11 games out there. (now 11 of last 12)

- Braves lost 20 of their last 24 games out there. (now 21 of last 25)

- Last time Braves won out there was in June 2018. 

Tough for Atlanta giving up close games after gaining a lead.


----------



## DannyW

In a nutshell, that game is why I encourage all the young folks on here to not become Braves fans. Just. Don't. Do. It.

If you ignore this advice you will have sentenced yourself to a lifetime of crushed hopes and dreams.

I will go ahead and succumb to the inevitable - LAD in 6. And hope by predicting that, it somehow jinx's the Dodgers. But I doubt it.

I have seen this movie way too many times over the last 50+ years and know the ending by heart.


----------



## antharper

Go Braves ! And Dawgs !


----------



## fishfryer

DannyW said:


> In a nutshell, that game is why I encourage all the young folks on here to not become Braves fans. Just. Don't. Do. It.
> 
> If you ignore this advice you will have sentenced yourself to a lifetime of crushed hopes and dreams.
> 
> I will go ahead and succumb to the inevitable - LAD in 6. And hope by predicting that, it somehow jinx's the Dodgers. But I doubt it.
> 
> I have seen this movie way too many times over the last 50+ years and know the ending by heart.


You make good points and more than likely you are calling it right. I sure hope you’re wrong.


----------



## elfiii

Y'all didn't really believe the Dodgers were gonna lie down and let the Braves sweep them did you?


----------



## treemanjohn

elfiii said:


> Y'all didn't really believe the Dodgers were gonna lie down and let the Braves sweep them did you?


Exactly. They weren't going to be swept. They're a potent team

The best hitters on Braves this post season are pickups.


----------



## Throwback

Fire all of em


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Tomorrow is looking like a bullpen game. Looking like we go 2-2 going back into Atlanta


They play the next 2 in L.A. Hopefully it's not 3-2 (bad guys) going back to Atl.


----------



## treemanjohn

Throwback said:


> Fire all of em


This ain't an Aubrun thread bro


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Well, H22 and I watched 1 count em, ONE whole game this season and what do the Braves do? LOOSE.


----------



## killerv

I was discussing getting WS ticket and then that mess happened. This is another 10 run in the first situation in the making.


----------



## jbird1

DannyW said:


> In a nutshell, that game is why I encourage all the young folks on here to not become Braves fans. Just. Don't. Do. It.
> 
> If you ignore this advice you will have sentenced yourself to a lifetime of crushed hopes and dreams.
> 
> I will go ahead and succumb to the inevitable - LAD in 6. And hope by predicting that, it somehow jinx's the Dodgers. But I doubt it.
> 
> I have seen this movie way too many times over the last 50+ years and know the ending by heart.



I gave the same speech to my people....I even added in Dawgs and Falcons for added flavor and to set the point in real good!


----------



## mizzippi jb

A lot of y'all suck as fans. I mean really suck. Like it was said before, you think this was gonna be a cakewalk?  Some of y'all are the same as the dodgers fans they showed leaving the parking lot in the 7th.  And as far as the guy saying luke Jackson is a liability, he must have just started watching last night.  My Lord... We're playing the team with the 3nd best record in baseball... Defending world Champs.  The goal is to win 1 in LA


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Keep the faith, Braves fans.  Try not to lose faith, good people.  There's growing pains trying to create a new better recent history.  Need ya'll to help keep me from going too negative.  

Gotta have short memory in baseball with more games ahead needing to be won to move on to the next big step. 
















After 2nd game & before 3rd game below . . .


----------



## DannyW

mizzippi jb said:


> A lot of y'all suck as fans. I mean really suck. Like it was said before, you think this was gonna be a cakewalk?  Some of y'all are the same as the dodgers fans they showed leaving the parking lot in the 7th.  And as far as the guy saying luke Jackson is a liability, he must have just started watching last night.  My Lord... We're playing the team with the 3nd best record in baseball... Defending world Champs.  The goal is to win 1 in LA



It's a learned behavior. You could swap the Braves for the Dogs in the latest SEC Shorts and not miss a stroke.

We had the proverbial hobnail boot on their throat, and then we let them back in it. Don't blame Luke Jackson, he's been terrific all year and Bellinger had no business even swinging at the pitch when he hit the HR...it was 6 inches above the strike zone.

For some reason, to me that was a particularly crushing loss.


----------



## doenightmare

Hey - we lost a game guys. Yeah it hurt but we are still up 2-1. Negativity leads to poor outcomes. Win today and all is good.


----------



## DannyW

doenightmare said:


> Hey - we lost a game guys. Yeah it hurt but we are still up 2-1. Negativity leads to poor outcomes. Win today and all is good.



You're right of course. We only need to win one in LA. I guess the thing that bothers me most about that loss is the LAD were done...the players looked beat, fans giving up on them and leaving the stadium type of done. 

And now they are back in the series. It just feels like the momentum has changed completely.


----------



## DannyW

But don't mind me...I'm already in a lousy mood today. I hate October 20.

On October 20, 1977 my favorite band went down in a plane crash. Then, exactly 10 years later, my dad passed away.

And to top it off, I heard this morning that October 20 is Kamala Harris's birthday. 

October 20 sucks.


----------



## killerv

mizzippi jb said:


> A lot of y'all suck as fans. I mean really suck. Like it was said before, you think this was gonna be a cakewalk?  Some of y'all are the same as the dodgers fans they showed leaving the parking lot in the 7th.  And as far as the guy saying luke Jackson is a liability, he must have just started watching last night.  My Lord... We're playing the team with the 3nd best record in baseball... Defending world Champs.  The goal is to win 1 in LA




I was being facetious, that being said, the current administration told me to lower my expectations.


----------



## killerv

DannyW said:


> But don't mind me...I'm already in a lousy mood today. I hate October 20.
> 
> On October 20, 1977 my favorite band went down in a plane crash. Then, exactly 10 years later, my dad passed away.
> 
> And to top it off, I heard this morning that October 20 is Kamala Harris's birthday.
> 
> October 20 sucks.



I have the original street survivor album with the flames on it, I think it was only out a week or two before they redid the cover to get rid of the flames because of the crash.


----------



## Duff

Luke Jackson has done a great job this season. I can’t believe Bellinger got on top of a 97mph fastball that high in the zone. That was pretty remarkable for sure. 

Braves bats are cranking right now. Need to jump on them early tonight


----------



## DannyW

killerv said:


> I have the original street survivor album with the flames on it, I think it was only out a week or two before they redid the cover to get rid of the flames because of the crash.



Yeah, me too. In fact, late that afternoon I went to a record store (remember those???) and bought it. When I got home the evening news was on and doing a story on the crash. 

I never opened the cellophane wrap. But someone did at some point because it's gone. Both inserts are there. But it has never been played.


----------



## jbird1

killerv said:


> I have the original street survivor album with the flames on it, I think it was only out a week or two before they redid the cover to get rid of the flames because of the crash.





DannyW said:


> Yeah, me too. In fact, late that afternoon I went to a record store (remember those???) and bought it. When I got home the evening news was on and doing a story on the crash.
> 
> I never opened the cellophane wrap. But someone did at some point because it's gone. Both inserts are there. But it has never been played.



Me 3...  Mine is well worn, however.


----------



## Oldstick

killerv said:


> I was discussing getting WS ticket and then that mess happened. This is another 10 run in the first situation in the making.



I kind of get that same feeling.  Like the Braves may have hoped they had game three in the bag and exhausted their pitching, expecting to probably lose game 4.  Then hoping to bounce back and win one of the next three.  Time will tell.


----------



## Whitefeather

It’s only one game. That’s what I keep telling myself. Why isn’t Rich Rodriguez on the post season roster?


----------



## 1982ace




----------



## HermanMerman

Bravos are gonna have to score a ton tonight to have a chance. I’ll be shocked if it turns into a 3-2 type of game.


----------



## Oldstick

mizzippi jb said:


> We're playing the team with the 3nd best record in baseball... Defending world Champs.  The goal is to win 1 in LA



That is a fact.  Win just 1 of 3 in LA and that will be a great result.  If the Braves still lose the series after that, then LA proves they are the better team to advance.


----------



## Throwback

Tattoo guy should have spent that time and $ on more practice pitching


----------



## mizzippi jb

Ron Darling is the Gary Danielson of baseball announcing


----------



## Oldstick

Well at least it ain't gonna be something to zero, Dodgers in game 4.


----------



## Raylander

Duvall came to play!


----------



## Deerhunter12454

obvious who MLB wants to go to the World Series


----------



## Throwback

Deerhunter12454 said:


> obvious who MLB wants to go to the World Series


All about the $


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Throwback said:


> All about the $


And it will never change


----------



## mizzippi jb

Thanks for holding up an joc's fly ball Lux


----------



## mizzippi jb

I wouldn't be surprised if Francour cold clocks the other 2 chumps in the booth before this series is over.


----------



## Whitefeather

mizzippi jb said:


> Ron Darling is the Gary Danielson of baseball announcing


He was yelling YES after Bellinger hit that game tying HR last night


----------



## Duff

Whitefeather said:


> He was yelling YES after Bellinger hit that game tying HR last night



And begging some Dodger not to get picked off at first. I can’t believe they have two homers like this announcing


----------



## mizzippi jb

Duff said:


> And begging some Dodger not to get picked off at first. I can’t believe they have two homers like this announcing


Would be like guth and snook calling the Ohio state /Michigan game ?


----------



## Duff

Mercy!


----------



## BassRaider

However long this series goes, J. Turner is done!


----------



## Duff

Sure looks like it.


----------



## Duff

Please don’t blow this Will Smith


----------



## Browning Slayer

9-2.


Go BRAVES!


----------



## Raylander

Pour it on


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Braves could have swept ?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Braves!


----------



## Coenen

GREAT win tonight. If you had Chavez, Smyly, and Minter carrying the water for them at any point this post season, you're a dang liar! They got up, stayed up, added on, and landed the KO after Roberts flew the white flag leaving Gonsolin in for the 9th.

This team has some jam.

About 20 pages ago, I said I thought Rosario was the steal of the deadline moves. I might have to go buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Sure was a fun game to watch after blowing it in game three. 
Go Braves!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine win for the Braves, swinging the momentum back in their direction. 

C'mon one more win.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361969 

Box Score 

NLCS - GAME 4, ATL leads series 3-1



> E. Rosario ATL - LF
> 4-5, 2 HR, 3B
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-4, HR, 2B





> WIN
> D. Smyly(1-0)
> 3.1 IP, 2 ER, 2 K, 1 BB






> 2nd - Rosario homered to left center (377 feet).
> 
> 2nd - Duvall homered to center (410 feet).





> 3rd - Freeman homered to right center (407 feet).
> 
> 3rd - Pederson singled to center, Rosario scored, Duvall to second.





> 5th - Duvall hit sacrifice fly to center, Albies scored.
> 
> 5th - Pollock singled to right center, J. Turner scored and Bellinger scored.





> 9th - Freeman hit a ground rule double to deep right, Swanson scored.
> 
> 9th - Rosario homered to right (365 feet), Freeman scored and Albies scored.


----------



## treemanjohn

Who's going to tell Rosario,  Pederson, or Duvall they're out of the lineup when Solar comes back?


----------



## huntersluck

5 more


----------



## antharper

treemanjohn said:


> Who's going to tell Rosario,  Pederson, or Duvall they're out of the lineup when Solar comes back?


Nobody I’m betting


----------



## stonecreek

Deerhunter12454 said:


> obvious who MLB wants to go to the World Series


Gonna be funny today to listen to how the sports folks on tv spin this. Every time the Braces win the majority of the talk is how the Dodgers found a way to lose rather than how the braves found a way to win.


----------



## Coenen

treemanjohn said:


> Who's going to tell Rosario,  Pederson, or Duvall they're out of the lineup when Solar comes back?


By then they'll be playing half their games with the DH anyway.


----------



## fishfryer

treemanjohn said:


> Who's going to tell Rosario,  Pederson, or Duvall they're out of the lineup when Solar comes back?


That may not be an issue if Soler is still puny from COVID. Who’s to say he bounces right back? He’s a big powerful man but COVID lays some of the mighty low.


----------



## Duff

Heck of a win on bullpen day. Go for the jugular Bravos!!!


----------



## biggdogg

With Fried on the hill tonight, I'm looking for the Braves next home game to be game 3 of the World Series...


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> With Fried on the hill tonight, I'm looking for the Braves next home game to be game 3 of the World Series...


I believe you're right.  Let's see how it goes


----------



## DannyW

Coenen said:


> About 20 pages ago, I said I thought Rosario was the steal of the deadline moves.



Don't recall the post but I would say you are dead on. He is the hottest hitter in the post season, and to think all it cost to acquire him was Pablo Sandoval and a little cash. 

I really admired John Schuerholz and his abilities as a GM but AA is taking the GM role to a whole other level.


----------



## TJay

I have to admit I didn't expect a win last night but I'm happy to be wrong.  The thing is you can't let the Dodgers get not even a little toe in the door.  Hope Fried is loaded for bear tonight.


----------



## Coenen

TJay said:


> I have to admit I didn't expect a win last night but I'm happy to be wrong.  The thing is you can't let the Dodgers get not even a little toe in the door.  Hope Fried is loaded for bear tonight.


If Fried can go DEEP in the game, they've got it made.

I don't want to say it too loudly, but Matzek and Smith are on fire.


----------



## elfiii

mizzippi jb said:


> The goal is to win 1 in LA



And Lo and behold they did just that last night in grand style. Where’s the haters now?


----------



## Dustin Pate

Heck of a win last night. When they showed the dugout shots of the Dodgers it looked like they were completely gutted at the end. The fans had completely abandoned them at that point as well. Go for the kill tonight!


----------



## stonecreek

Dustin Pate said:


> Heck of a win last night. When they showed the dugout shots of the Dodgers it looked like they were completely gutted at the end. The fans had completely abandoned them at that point as well. Go for the kill tonight!


And this is what I like about the Braves dugout. When there on it looks like a frat party in there.


----------



## Duff

The Dodgers are not the same team without Muncy and Turner, so we need to take advantage, tonight!

Snit drives me crazy sometimes, but he has flat out, out managed Roberts this series. Roberts and overthunk himself and Snit has let them play. 

I don’t know if there is a GM award every year, but AA definitely deserve it. Maybe the best GM moves of all time. 
Keep chopping!


----------



## elfiii

Duff said:


> I don’t know if there is a GM award every year, but AA definitely deserve it. Maybe the best GM moves of all time.
> Keep chopping!



Rosario may be the deal of the century.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

We watched again last night. The minute H22 quit watching, the Braves started winning and winning BIG. He is officially banded from watching the Braves.


----------



## mizzippi jb

elfiii said:


> And Lo and behold they did just that last night in grand style. Where’s the haters now?


Made a u turn and head3d back in the parking lot ?


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> I don’t know if there is a GM award every year, but AA definitely deserve it. Maybe the best GM moves of all time.
> Keep chopping!



They do, it's called the Executive of the Year Award. AA should win it but I admit a little bias. Theo Epstein of Boston will be in consideration, his team had an excellent year. And you can't overlook Scott Harris of the Giants. His team was expected to come in 3rd in their division, arguably the toughest division in all of baseball, and they won it with the most wins of any team (107).

Hey, did you hear that the Padres are considering Ron Washington to be their manager? That would be a huge loss.


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> They do, it's called the Executive of the Year Award. AA should win it but I admit a little bias. Theo Epstein of Boston will be in consideration, his team had an excellent year. And you can't overlook Scott Harris of the Giants. His team was expected to come in 3rd in their division, arguably the toughest division in all of baseball, and they won it with the most wins of any team (107).
> 
> Hey, did you hear that the Padres are considering Ron Washington to be their manager? That would be a huge loss.


 Huge loss for sure, but I've read they have shifted their attention to Mike Shildt who just got fired by the Cards...


----------



## Duff

Yeah, I did hear that. Sorry Wash, but I hope you don’t get the job


----------



## mizzippi jb

Anybody else think Duvall's catch to rob a homer or at least a double last night was huge?   Shades of mookie Betts last year


----------



## westcobbdog

mizzippi jb said:


> Anybody else think Duvall's catch to rob a homer or at least a double last night was huge?   Shades of mookie Betts last year


Duvall himself is a huge addition, he brings it every game and has a power bat. resign the dude now!


----------



## Oldstick

elfiii said:


> And Lo and behold they did just that last night in grand style. Where’s the haters now?



Not a hater, but I definitely would have lost money if I were a bettor last night.


----------



## mizzippi jb

westcobbdog said:


> Duvall himself is a huge addition, he brings it every game and has a power bat. resign the dude now!


Mookie killed us a couple times doing that last year. Demoralizing.   Hoping the dodger nation is feeling it!


----------



## Whitefeather

I did not watch it. I turned it on it was 2-0 flipped it off. Repeated that 3 or 4 times and every time they scored more runs so I stayed away. Last time I checked they were up 5-2 and I went to bed. I will not watch tonight either. 

Go Braves!!! Chop chop


----------



## elfiii

mizzippi jb said:


> Anybody else think Duvall's catch to rob a homer or at least a double last night was huge?   Shades of mookie Betts last year



I like the Otis Nixon comparison better being he was a Brave and everything.


----------



## huntersluck

I wonder how the MLB is going to justify GA not being good enough to host an AllStar game but will be good enough to host a World Series game if the Braves make it , and I hope they do. My guess is we won’t hear a word about it


----------



## DannyW

westcobbdog said:


> Duvall himself is a huge addition, he brings it every game and has a power bat. resign the dude now!



They will...they have a $7 million dollar option, and he has a $3 million dollar buyout option coming if they don't. So it's really just a $4 million dollar decision to sign this year's NL RBI leader for another year.


----------



## Coenen

Duff said:


> Snit drives me crazy sometimes, but he has flat out, out managed Roberts this series. Roberts and overthunk himself and Snit has let them play.
> 
> I don’t know if there is a GM award every year, but AA definitely deserve it. Maybe the best GM moves of all time.
> Keep chopping!


Snit's approach has balanced the old and new school nicely. Part of the analytic approach is trusting your guys to keep giving you good outcomes when you put them in a good position to succeed. Dave Roberts has changed horses before the stream, mid stream, and after leaving the stream. Snitker has trusted his guys to do what they know how to do and they've rewarded him. He has every man on that roster ready to play, every night. When everyone piled on LA to even the series, he got his guys ready, pressed the right buttons, and they smashed a 20 game winner to take a commanding series lead.

Freeman's presser last night was gold. Watched film, everything was good, the numbers just worked themselves out. That's baseball.

Anthopolous has been masterful. Never a reactionary, steadily making moves that balance the present and future. One of his first decisions was betting on Brian Snitker.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

DannyW said:


> They do, it's called the Executive of the Year Award. AA should win it but I admit a little bias. Theo Epstein of Boston will be in consideration, his team had an excellent year. And you can't overlook Scott Harris of the Giants. His team was expected to come in 3rd in their division, arguably the toughest division in all of baseball, and they won it with the most wins of any team (107).
> 
> Hey, did you hear that the Padres are considering Ron Washington to be their manager? That would be a huge loss.


Theo Epstein has been gone from the Red Sox for years now. He went to the Cubs and built that World Series team. He retired from baseball last year or the year before. I get what you're saying though. Their GM now is probably in consideration


----------



## Duff

I wonder where Acuna is watching the games? Home?  I thought he might show up in the clubhouse


----------



## dirtnap

stonecreek said:


> Gonna be funny today to listen to how the sports folks on tv spin this. Every time the Braces win the majority of the talk is how the Dodgers found a way to lose rather than how the braves found a way to win.


The Braves are flat out raking and playing great, but Roberts has done me a terrible job managing this series, thankfully ?


----------



## Whitefeather

huntersluck said:


> I wonder how the MLB is going to justify GA not being good enough to host an AllStar game but will be good enough to host a World Series game if the Braves make it , and I hope they do. My guess is we won’t hear a word about it


Or vying to host the World Cup in 2026, I think...


----------



## Stang

Duff said:


> I wonder where Acuna is watching the games? Home?  I thought he might show up in the clubhouse



Acuna was in the dugout when they were at home. I haven't seen him while in LA but he was never mentioned or purposely shown from what I saw. He has let his hair grow out and had gold tips. Anyone else see him?


----------



## Throwback

Can’t watch the pregame show of them sucking up to the dodgers


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Soler is back!



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/jorge-soler-available-for-nlcs-game-5

*Soler returns to roster ahead of Game 5*

4:59 PM EDT



> Soler hasn’t played since testing positive before Game 4 of the NL Division Series on Oct. 12. He needed to produce two negative tests at the end of his 10-day quarantine.






Braves update on twitter below . . .

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Jorge Soler has been cleared by MLB’s Joint Committee to return from the COVID-19 Related Injured List, and he will be available for tonight’s game in Los Angeles. He will replace OF Cristian Pache on the active roster.

4:46 PM · Oct 21, 2021


----------



## mizzippi jb

Fred scorching one off the tool bag


----------



## antharper

Boom ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

I'm serious Ron Darling, even though he was basically a career Met, is such a dodgers homer.


----------



## Whitefeather

For the love of the team I’m not watching…

Go Braves


----------



## Throwback

mizzippi jb said:


> I'm serious Ron Darling, even though he was basically a career Met, is such a dodgers homer.


I wish they had Jessica Mendoza instead of him


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> They will...they have a $7 million dollar option, and he has a $3 million dollar buyout option coming if they don't. So it's really just a $4 million dollar decision to sign this year's NL RBI leader for another year.



It's a mutual option which both sides would have to agree to. It'll be in Duvall's best interest, and has been hinted at that he will, decline his side. My bet is he does re-up with the Braves, but on a short multi-year deal.


----------



## Rackmaster

They need to beat them on LA's home field and then chant "Let's Go Brandon"


----------



## mizzippi jb

Throwback said:


> I wish they had Jessica Mendoza instead of him


They are constantly sprinkling last years monkey dust on this game. Blah blah.... 3-1...blah blah braves couldn't close it out.


----------



## Throwback

Well I guess I’m gonna watch the SMU/Tulane game ?
I’ve seen this one before.


----------



## Throwback

Fire fried


----------



## NickDeer

Not looking purty


----------



## mark-7mag

If you’re like myself and have been an Atlanta/Georgia sports fan all your life , you lower you expectations and the letdowns don’t hurt as much as they used to.


----------



## Throwback

mark-7mag said:


> If you’re like myself and have been an Atlanta/Georgia sports fan all your life , you lower you expectations and the letdowns don’t hurt as much as they used to.


As much auburn football and Braves baseball I’ve watched in the last 50 years you’d think that lesson would have sunk in by now


----------



## Duff

They fine. Gonna get er done at home!


----------



## HuntinJake_23

That is all….


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## Doboy Dawg

Anybody on here actually believe it’s not about the money?  Have you checked average ticket prices for the playoff games or World Series?

I looked at some of the tickets and there’s no way in Hades I’m spending $500 per ticket.  I’ll watch from my recliner, I can buy a new recliner for what a ticket costs.

That $500 ticket is why these series always go 6-7 games!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!  Braves got spanked & blown out, especially by Dodgers' 2-man wrecking crew Taylor & Pollock, but Atlanta still leads the series & only need 1 more to take it. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361970

Box Score 

NLCS - GAME 5, ATL leads series 3-2



> GAME LEADERS
> 
> C. Taylor LAD - LF
> 4-5, 3 HR, 6 RBI
> 
> A. Pollock LAD - LF
> 3-5, 2 HR, 4 RBI





> Taylor hits 3 HRs, Dodgers beat Braves 11-2 to extend NLCS


----------



## DannyW

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Theo Epstein has been gone from the Red Sox for years now. He went to the Cubs and built that World Series team. He retired from baseball last year or the year before. I get what you're saying though. Their GM now is probably in consideration



You are correct...perhaps I should make Google a better friend before posting.


----------



## DannyW

HuntinJake_23 said:


> That is all….



Come on man...get with the times. As we learned from the female gymnast this year in the Tokyo Olympics, it's not called "choking" anymore, it's called a "mental health struggle".


----------



## LEGHORN

It should be called Atlantaing, and it will be on full display this weekend.


----------



## Rackmaster

Doboy Dawg said:


> Anybody on here actually believe it’s not about the money?  Have you checked average ticket prices for the playoff games or World Series?
> 
> I looked at some of the tickets and there’s no way in Hades I’m spending $500 per ticket.  I’ll watch from my recliner, I can buy a new recliner for what a ticket costs.
> 
> That $500 ticket is why these series always go 6-7 games!


They will play 7 games to make sure to get all the money they can!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Making back all that money they lost not doing the All Star game in the ATL.


----------



## Whitefeather

I didn’t watch last night so that one is on y’all


----------



## LEGHORN

I’m not watching them either. My son and I did say we wished Snit would have waited and pitched Fried back here in Atlanta and then go with Charlie on Sunday.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

As good as Fried is, if he can't throw his curveball for a straight, the hitters sit on his fastball and it doesn't move. Better to throw 85 with movement than 102 straight and he throws 94 straight


----------



## Oldstick

elfiii said:


> I like the Otis Nixon comparison better being he was a Brave and everything.



We happened to be there that game with some of our family.  We were up in the left field seats so we couldn't see exactly where Otis Nixon was.  But we had a direct line view of the wall.  We could tell the ball was definitely going to clear it.  All of a sudden a glove appeared over and beyond the wall and caught it.  The old stadium erupted into an earthquake.  Best memory I have as as far as live Braves games.


----------



## Oldstick

Everyone fix some good GA boiled peanuts for good luck in the games.  Seemed to bring good luck at least several years back in the 90's.  Fixed some last night but game was over before I could eat any.  Will eat a whole pot tomorrow if it will help things.


----------



## treemanjohn

Braves are a solid .500 team. I like their chances. I do not was to face Bueller in game 7. Max is the weakest link, which is completely stupid to say


----------



## LEGHORN

You’re right. They better do it tomorrow. If not, all we’ll keep thinking about is How Atlanta it was when Luke Jackson threw a neck-high fastball to Bellinger who somehow miraculously hit a HR with his eyes closed. Unbelievable he even hit that ball.


----------



## antharper

Have a little faith ! Go Braves ! I think they win it . Yeah yeah , I know I’ve thought that before . ?


----------



## antharper

I’m ready to close this one and start a World Series thread !!!


----------



## treemanjohn

Scherzer is out for tonight. Hopefully they will do a bullpen. Bueller on short rest still concerns me


----------



## Nitram4891

Game time now 8:08 pm


----------



## DannyW

treemanjohn said:


> Scherzer is out for tonight. Hopefully they will do a bullpen. Bueller on short rest still concerns me



The arms on both teams have to be plumb worn out. Makes me wonder, if somehow the Braves make it to the WS, who are we gonna pitch?

Course the Astros are probably in the same position....didn't follow that series so I don't now for sure what kind of shape their pitching staff is in.

It's a danged long season with all these playoff games.


----------



## LEGHORN

antharper said:


> I’m ready to close this one and start a World Series thread !!!


WHY in the world would you put that statement out there…..


----------



## biggdogg

Shermer left game 2 with what he called a "dead arm". Beuller is starting to show signs of that himself. He has thrown 225 innings this season, his career high was 178 and he has had arm troubles in the past.


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Shermer left game 2 with what he called a "dead arm". Beuller is starting to show signs of that himself. He has thrown 225 innings this season, his career high was 178 and he has had arm troubles in the past.



Didn't realize that. That's like 7-8 more starts. 

Sorta like the old days...I just looked a few pitchers up:

Greg Muddux - ave 229 innings over 23 years
Jack Morris - ave 242 innings over 18 years
Tom Seaver - ave 250 innings over 20 years
Randy Johnson - ave 240 innings over 22 years
And I don't remember any of them having TJ surgery.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves still looking for redemption & trying not to repeat history of losing to Dodgers in the playoffs.

Astros win ALCS & waiting to see who their opponent is in this year's World Series.



Braves twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

2:47 PM · Oct 22, 2021

After last night’s game, @FreddieFreeman5 was asked about last year’s NLCS and Atlanta sports history…

His response:







Atlanta Braves
@Braves

4:53 PM · Oct 23, 2021

Over three hours until first pitch. Yup, #Braves Country is ready!




















https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dodgers-vs-braves-nlcs-game-6-starting-lineups-and-pitching-matchup

Dodgers-Braves G6 lineups, FAQ (8 ET, TBS)

24 minutes ago


----------



## biggdogg

Back in those guys primes, 300+ innings a season was the norm for a top of the rotation starter. But, most of them didn't see an ML mound till they were 23-26 years old. And they weren't completely abused in travel ball and high school like most pitchers are nowadays. These kids nowadays also have no clue how to pace themselves and save their arm. It's all about lighting up a radar gun. Doesn't matter so much anymore if you can control WHERE the ball is going when you let it go, so long as it gets there at 97+...

It's a sad state for the game when every year a dozen or so kids are getting drafted and have already had TJ surgery...


----------



## Oldstick

biggdogg said:


> Back in those guys primes, 300+ innings a season was the norm for a top of the rotation starter. But, most of them didn't see an ML mound till they were 23-26 years old. And they weren't completely abused in *travel ball* and high school like most pitchers are nowadays. These kids nowadays also have no clue how to pace themselves and save their arm. It's all about lighting up a radar gun. Doesn't matter so much anymore if you can control WHERE the ball is going when you let it go, so long as it gets there at 97+...
> 
> It's a sad state for the game when every year a dozen or so kids are getting drafted and have already had TJ surgery...



That is a very valid point about the state of youth sports nowadays, biggdogg.


----------



## 1982ace

First blood


----------



## mark-7mag

I have a feeling that tonights the night


----------



## mizzippi jb

Oldstick said:


> That is a very valid point about the state of youth sports nowadays, biggdogg.


So glad my son went the catcher route at 14. He pitched a lot up til then. He's 16 now and I don't think you could get him back on the mound, but he's a very knowledgeable catcher having pitched a lot


----------



## mizzippi jb

Hate..... The......shift


----------



## 1982ace

I really hate the shift. Got burnt a lot so far


----------



## mizzippi jb

Just pinched for Anderson ?


----------



## Raylander

mizzippi jb said:


> Just pinched for Anderson ?



I didn’t like it. But ole critter stroked one..


----------



## mizzippi jb

Raylander said:


> I didn’t like it. But ole critter stroked one..


Yeah he did. But darno only made it ro 3rd. Rasario.... Please....


----------



## Raylander

Sitting on the edge of my chair and then the dude did it!!!


----------



## Deerhunter12454

EDDIE!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah he did. But darno only made it ro 3rd. Rasario.... Please....


And he did!


----------



## 1982ace

Boom


----------



## Raylander

??


----------



## Paymaster

MVP Eddie!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Cool 3-run HR from Rosario in the 4th to go with Riley's RBI double earlier in the 1st while both batters having 2-hits already in the game.


----------



## treemanjohn

3 straight walks.


----------



## LEGHORN

Never fear, Luke Jackson on to blow it all away


----------



## tcward

Braves lose tonight it will be Dodgers to the WS…


----------



## tcward

Luke Jackson…what a joke.


----------



## fishnguy

Snitker still has a tendency to leave a guy in one battter too long.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Luke Jackson, the malignant cancer that keeps giving


----------



## mizzippi jb

Matzek!


----------



## treemanjohn

The networks want a Dodger/Astros rematch in the worst way.

Matzek mixed then down


----------



## James12

Hey! Swanson got a hit!  They may close this out!


----------



## treemanjohn

The 9th


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves Will Smith gets 2nd strikeout in the 9th-inning with only 1-out to go.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

BAM!!!!
woohoo 
unbelievable!!!!
awesome job by this club overcoming sooo much adversity.


----------



## mizzippi jb

OMG!!!


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## Deerhunter12454

Dad had a heck of a view tonight. What a game!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

matzek & smith were lights out.


----------



## LEGHORN

Matzek was incredible. Luke Jackson, i just want to forget about him. Rosario is crushing the ball. Will Smith, hats off to you. I was one of the biggest naysayers, but I was wrong. They did it, go Braves!!!!


----------



## NickDeer

Love to see it.


----------



## antharper

Great game ! Never had any doubt


----------



## tcward

Yes sir! Go Braves! Now sweep the cheaters!


----------



## huntersluck

4 more


----------



## Doboy Dawg

All the Braves fans should show up with whistles, I hear the Astros love whistling


----------



## Duff

Man, been at the softball field all day/night and only caught the last few innings on radio. Unbelievable!!  Go Braves!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great game & series win for the Braves launching them into the World Series starting next Tuesday.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361973

Box Score

NLCS - GAME 6, ATL Wins series 4-2



> E. Rosario ATL - LF
> 2-4, HR, 3 RBI





> WIN
> T. Matzek(1-0)
> 2.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(1)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 2 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Riley hit a ground rule double to deep left, Albies scored.





> 4th - Bellinger singled to left, T. Turner scored, Smith to third.
> 
> 4th - Rosario homered to right (361 feet), d'Arnaud scored and Adrianza scored.





> 7th - Pollock doubled to left, Taylor scored, Bellinger to third.


----------



## HuntinJake_23

It’s gonna be a Snit vs Snit World Series, Brian Snitker’s son Troy Snitker is one of the hitting coaches for Houston. Go Braves!!


----------



## Baroque Brass

I’ve watched a lot of baseball over the years and I’ve seen pitchers with some odd wind ups, but I’ve never seen anything like the Dodgers Jansen with all the twists and jerks. Dude can pitch though.


----------



## Baroque Brass

tcward said:


> Luke Jackson…what a joke.


I was surprised to see him in the game after he blew the last one.


----------



## Baroque Brass

I was sure hoping to hear Let’s go Brandon (or the original variation) break out instead of the tired and annoying tomahawk chant.


----------



## Oldstick

At first thought I was gonna hear "Beseball been berry berry goood to me" come out of Rosario's mouth after the game.


----------



## DannyW

Personally, I'm still trying process this. As a person who has been a Braves fan since 1966, one of those who sat in the cheap 50 cent seats on Sunday afternoons with maybe 1,500 other fans in the 1970's, had playoff tickets for the 1991 and 1992 playoffs, this WS is stunning after seeing them slog through the 1st half of this season.

Nothing will ever top 1991, but this comes close.


----------



## Whitefeather

Thank goodness they closed it out. 

Instead of 1 All Star game in Atlanta…we get at least 2 World Series games in Atlanta.

Take that MLB.


----------



## BassRaider

Congrats to the lefties - they came thru!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves Charlie Morton starts in World Series Game #1 on the road.

Next weekend are Atlanta's World Series home games. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/charlie-morton-to-start-world-series-game-1-vs-astros 

Braves' Morton to start G1 vs. former team

1:42 PM EDT




https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*


Tue, Oct 26 • 8:09 PM EDT

At Minute Maid Park
TV: FOX, FOX-INT
World Series Game 1

Charlie Morton

Framber Valdez


Wed, Oct 27 • 8:09 PM EDT

At Minute Maid Park
TV: FOX, FOX-INT
World Series Game 2

TBD


Fri, Oct 29 • 8:09 PM EDT

At Truist Park
TV: FOX, FOX-INT
World Series Game 3

TBD


Sat, Oct 30 • 8:09 PM EDT

At Truist Park
TV: FOX, FOX-INT
World Series Game 4

TBD


Sun, Oct 31 • 8:15 PM EDT

At Truist Park
TV: FOX, FOX-INT
World Series Game 5


----------



## Coenen

Man, what a ride last night. Got a chance to watch it with good friends, and we had a blast! Hooting and hollering, and hanging on every pitch!

For all the grief Brian Snitker gets, he sure pushed the right button at the right time last night. We all knew that it was worth sacrificing Anderson to bat Adrianza for an outside shot at bringing Rosario to the plate, right?

I try not to get too high or too low on MLB relievers, guys find "it" and they lose "it" just as easily. I commented after the final series with the Mets that Will Smith looked like a guy who had found it. What can you say about Minter and Matzek? They both seem to have found completely new gears in the playoffs. I think I heard Ron Darling trying to hold back tears after Mookie Betts got his doors blown off by Ryan Matzek.

Some slick fielding to bring it home as well. Two nice plays by Riley in the 8th, and of course, Dansby's play on the final out.

They're a hot team, and this is the best time for a team to be hot.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> For all the grief Brian Snitker gets, he sure pushed the right button at the right time last night. We all knew that it was worth sacrificing Anderson to bat Adrianza for an outside shot at bringing Rosario to the plate, right?



Rosario is the deal of the century and getting him up to bat was the quintessence of strategy.


----------



## Dustin Pate

elfiii said:


> Rosario is the deal of the century and getting him up to bat was the quintessence of strategy.



Joe Simpson had the quote of the century on him during the game. Something along the lines of I don't know where the came from or who the heck he is, but I'm glad he is here!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you're interested are in the area . . . 

Only a day away from Braves playing in the World Series.



Braves twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves 

5:51 PM · Oct 24, 2021 

 Tomorrow 

Come out to @TruistPark to cheer on your #Braves as they head off to Houston!


----------



## Wetroot

Gotta admit I'm really liking this team's prospects, both this year for the series and the next few years going forward. A lot of good young talent and Acuna hasn't even been a huge part of it this year!


----------



## BassRaider




----------



## biggdogg

Obviously the media is giving the Brave no chance, but I can't help but like our chances against Houston. They can put up a lot of runs, and in a hurry, but so can we. And Houston's rotation can't hold a candle to LA's or the Brew Crew's


----------



## BamaGeorgialine

biggdogg said:


> Obviously the media is giving the Brave no chance, but I can't help but like our chances against Houston. They can put up a lot of runs, and in a hurry, but so can we. And Houston's rotation can't hold a candle to LA's or the Brew Crew's


Yep. According to all the so called experts, the Dodgers had us right where they wanted up until the final out. Braves broke a lot of hearts and busted up a lot of dreams by denying the Dodgers of a repeat


----------



## Coenen

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Yep. According to all the so called experts, the Dodgers had us right where they wanted up until the final out. Braves broke a lot of hearts and busted up a lot of dreams by denying the Dodgers of a repeat


They've played so many tight games, and they just keep winning.

I'll say it again, this team's got some jam.

As they stage has gotten bigger, they've gotten better and better. Snitker's staff has them ready to play, and playing with confidence. Until the 27th out of whatever game wraps it up, they're a contender.


----------



## dirtnap

Dustin Pate said:


> Joe Simpson had the quote of the century on him during the game. Something along the lines of I don't know where the came from or who the heck he is, but I'm glad he is here!


I heard that, “who is Eddie Rosario and where the …. did he come from”


----------



## DannyW

With McCullers out, we finally have a series with a starting pitcher advantage.


----------



## Raylander

Since July 30th the Braves are the best team in MLB. 44-22. Also, I believe many of the losses were only one run

I’ll say it again, no one wants to play the Braves..


----------



## Doboy Dawg




----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Go Braves!


----------



## Duff

Well, here we go!!


----------



## Whitefeather

Go Braves…..Chop Chop.


----------



## Raylander

Whhhoooooo!


----------



## Whitefeather

John Smoltz is the best game analyst on Tv 

BOOM


----------



## treemanjohn

Shamwow!!!


----------



## treemanjohn

The Oz was running


----------



## mizzippi jb

Pretty solid top of the 1st


----------



## Whitefeather

Free Taco from TacoBell


----------



## treemanjohn

Whitefeather said:


> Free Taco from TacoBell


What do they charge for heartburn?


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> With McCullers out, we finally have a series with a starting pitcher advantage.



Unfortunately that advantage may have been equalized in the 3rd inning when Morton took a liner off his shin. Fractured fibula and done for the series.


----------



## Coenen

Well everyone that bet Astros in 4 can trash their tickets.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

awesome win. Go Braves!
sure hate to hear the news on Charlie Morton. Unbelievable he continued at that level with a broken fibula.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great way for the Braves to start the World Series with a road win, but tough losing Morton early in the game for the rest of the post-season.











https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361976

Box Score

World Series - Game 1, ATL leads series 1-0



> J. Soler ATL - DH
> 2-5, HR, 2 RBI
> 
> A. Duvall ATL - CF
> 1-4, HR, 2 RBI





> WIN
> A.J. Minter(1-0)
> 2.2 IP, 1 ER, 3 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Soler homered to left (382 feet).
> 
> 1st - Riley doubled to deep center, Albies scored.





> 2nd - Soler grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, d'Arnaud scored, Pederson out at third.
> 
> 3rd - Duvall homered to left (387 feet), Rosario scored.





> 4th - McCormick grounded into fielder's choice to shortstop, Tucker scored, Gurriel safe at third on fielding error by shortstop Swanson.





> 8th - Freeman hit sacrifice fly to right, Swanson scored.
> 
> 8th - Correa grounded out to second, Alvarez scored.






https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/charlie-morton-exits-world-series-game-1

Morton fractures fibula, out for World Series

12:17 AM EDT


> Morton suffered a fractured right fibula when he was struck on the right shin by a 102.4 mph Yuli Gurriel comebacker in the second inning, and while he remained in the game to finish that inning and get the first out of the third





> Morton underwent X-rays at Minute Maid Park that revealed the fracture, and the Braves announced he would miss the remainder of the World Series













































































Freeman, Albies, Riley, Duvall and Fried are all Silver Slugger finalists
Finalists for the 2021 Silver Slugger Awards below . . .


----------



## Duff

Would be huge to win at least 2 of these first 3 with Morton out. Go Braves!


----------



## treemanjohn

It would be nice to see Matzek get Mortons starts, but it might be a little early


----------



## hayseed_theology

Great ballgame last night! Go Braves!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Very good game last night. This lineup with the DH is just nasty from top to bottom. There isn't a single guy that can't hurt you on any given swing. I just get the feeling also that these guys are jelled as a team and have a massive amount of momentum built up.


----------



## Throwback

Go Braves !!


----------



## elfiii

All of the Fox analysts last night were saying the Lastros were the better team and would take it all.

I reckon not.


----------



## Coenen

Tough one last night. Fried might be out of gas for the season. This has got to be his career high for innings by a stretch.

Offense didn't help much either. They need to keep getting to Houston early and often. At least 3 more games coming no matter what.


----------



## BassRaider

Sliders, curveballs, & high fastballs are Braves killers. Also, out of the box strike calls. Thanks all I have.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like the series is down to whoever can win 3-games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Impressive win for the Braves, only 2 more wins to go.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361978

Box Score

World Series - Game 3, ATL leads series 2-1



> GAME LEADERS
> 
> T. d'Arnaud ATL - C
> 2-4, HR, 2B
> 
> I. Anderson ATL - SP
> 5.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 H





> WIN
> I. Anderson(1-0)
> 5.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 K, 3 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(1)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Riley doubled to left, Rosario scored, Freeman to third.
> 
> 8th - d'Arnaud homered to center (437 feet).

















On twitter before game below . . . (Now 6-0 Home Record Postseason)


----------



## Coenen

Night Shift's ready.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454292809159266306
Matzek and the 'Pen are feeling it; absolutely peaking at the right time.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Awesome come from behind win. 
go Braves!!


----------



## TJay

Great win tonight!  Now they need to keep their foot on the gas and end this series in the ATL!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves on another mighty fine win.  Looking forward to them getting 1 more win.  Sports radio reports World Series teams with a 3-1 lead have won the WS 41 out of 48 times.










https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361979

Box Score

World Series - Game 4, ATL leads series 3-1



> J. Soler ATL - RF
> 1-1, HR, RBI
> 
> D. Swanson ATL - SS
> 1-3, HR, RBI





> WIN
> T. Matzek(1-0)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 0 K, 0 BB
> 
> SAVE
> W. Smith(2)
> 1.0 IP, 0 ER, 1 K, 0 BB






> 1st - Correa grounded out to third, Altuve scored, Alvarez to second, Brantley to third.
> 
> 4th - Altuve homered to center (434 feet).





> 6th - Riley singled to left, Rosario scored, Riley to second, Freeman to third.





> 7th - Swanson homered to right (359 feet).
> 
> 7th - Soler homered to left (372 feet).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice having President Trump & Melania supporting the Braves during the World Series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Updates on today's WS Game 5 . . .



Braves twitter:

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Tucker Davidson will be tonight’s starting pitcher.

12:19 PM · Oct 31, 2021







Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Game 5.

2:43 PM · Oct 31, 2021







Atlanta Braves
@Braves

Singing the National Anthem for the #WorldSeries at @TruistPark:

Game 3: Zac Brown
Game 4: @jordanfisher
Game 5: @Lauren_Alaina

12:59 PM · Oct 29, 2021 


Truist Park
@TruistPark

#WorldSeries   Game 5 tonight! Important times:

️ 4 p.m. - Braves parking lots open
️ 5 p.m. - Gates open
️ 8:03 p.m. - National Anthem
️ 8:07 p.m. - Ceremonial First Pitch
️ 8:15 p.m. - Play ball!

3:53 PM · Oct 31, 2021


----------



## Whitefeather

Now we can all go back and re-read this entire thread and see how wrong we all were.


----------



## georgia_home

Atlanta braves! Congrats !!!


----------



## Coenen

They did it, boys.

Reminder, AA is a genius. Div series, Joctober. LCS MVP Rosario. WS MVP Soler. Not bad.


----------



## Whitefeather

Whitefeather said:


> I believe they're gonna need another starting pitcher if they're gonna make a run this year


I was waaaayyy off. Only took 5 posts for me to be wrong


----------



## ddavis1120

It’s a beautiful thing; Go Braves!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Outstanding way for the Braves to win the World Series with a 7-0 shutout win.  Mega-Giga-Congrats to the Braves & overcoming adversity throughout the season.
















https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore/_/gameId/401361981

Box Score



> M. Fried ATL - SP
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 4 H
> 
> F. Freeman ATL - 1B
> 2-4, HR, 2B
> 
> J. Soler ATL - DH
> 1-3, HR, 3 RBI, 2 R





> WIN
> M. Fried(1-1)
> 6.0 IP, 0 ER, 6 K, 0 BB






> 3rd - Soler homered to left (446 feet), Albies scored and Rosario scored.





> 5th - Swanson homered to left (411 feet), Albies scored.
> 
> 5th - Freeman doubled to deep left center, Soler scored.





> 7th - Freeman homered to center (416 feet).


----------



## rshunter

I woke from my sleep last night and I could hear Skip clear as day.... BRAVES WIN, BRAVES WIN, BRAVES WIN......


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> They did it, boys.
> 
> Reminder, AA is a genius. Div series, Joctober. LCS MVP Rosario. WS MVP Soler. Not bad.



And with a manager that many wanted fired as recently as two months ago...

I can't quite place it, 1995 was special for sure. But this one, this one was a run like I've never seen. Maybe because the '95 team was expected to win it and no one gave the '21 team a chance. Hopefully the next one doesn't take 26 years...


----------



## TJay

Note to MLB, if you want to win a World Series don't step on Max Fried's leg.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71

TJay said:


> Note to MLB, if you want to win a World Series don't step on Max Fried's leg.


I agree. He put it in a different gear after that error. Great performance by all the pitchers.


----------



## elfiii

TJay said:


> Note to MLB, if you want to win a World Series don't step on Max Fried's leg.





SinclairDAWG71 said:


> I agree. He put it in a different gear after that error. Great performance by all the pitchers.



My observation on Fried is he pitches the first inning "jittery". If he gets through the 1st with no hard knocks his confidence explodes and he takes command of the game. Last night was a prime example. Once he got past that 1st inning dust up he was lights out and kept getting better all night long. I don't know why Snit pulled him unless Fried told him he was out of gas.


----------



## Coenen

This was on the Washington Nationals' Twitter this morning




elfiii said:


> My observation on Fried is he pitches the first inning "jittery". If he gets through the 1st with no hard knocks his confidence explodes and he takes command of the game. Last night was a prime example. Once he got past that 1st inning dust up he was lights out and kept getting better all night long. I don't know why Snit pulled him unless Fried told him he was out of gas.


The way Matzek was pitching, there's no wrong answer in that situation. Let your big dogs eat.


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> This was on the Washington Nationals' Twitter this morning
> View attachment 1113995
> 
> The way Matzek was pitching, there's no wrong answer in that situation. Let your big dogs eat.



True enough. I just wanted Fried to get all the revenge he (I) needed before he got pulled.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking forward to AA resigning the players making significant contributions to their success during the regular season & post-season.


----------



## antharper

That a rap !!! Can’t wait for the 2022 thread !


----------



## Dustin Pate

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking forward to AA resigning the players making significant contributions to their success during the regular season & post-season.




He needs to get these guys locked up yesterday! You've got the makings of a young, major talented team. The sky is the limit in my opinion.


----------



## biggdogg

Dustin Pate said:


> He needs to get these guys locked up yesterday! You've got the makings of a young, major talented team. The sky is the limit in my opinion.



I'm curious to see how he handles Dansby going into his final arbitration year. And Riley is going to start getting real expensive when arbitration hits for him too. Get Freddie signed and start working on an extension to buy out Riley's arbitration years. Curious as to which deadline acquisitions get re-signed too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Dustin Pate said:


> He needs to get these guys locked up yesterday! You've got the makings of a young, major talented team. The sky is the limit in my opinion.



Reckon we can rest well with this being in AA's more than capable hands, but I'm all for continuously reminding Braves management about securing these talented players for the future. 



In case anyone has not seen the info & want to continue celebrating the world champion Braves, here's the details . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/fans/parade 

*World Series Championship Parade*

Celebrate with the team on *Friday, November 5* with a World Championship Parade



Braves twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

6:26 PM · Nov 3, 2021

Atlanta #Braves to Host World Series Championship Parade and Celebration THIS Friday, November 5:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves have some Gold Glove winners . . . 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/max-fried-adam-duvall-win-2021-gold-glove-awards 

Fried, Duvall take home Gold Glove honors

November 7th, 2021


----------



## biggdogg

Braves got hosed in the nominations overall though. Riley didn't get a nomination for MVP or Gold Glove, Snit got snubbed in the Manager of the Year and Dansby was also snubbed in the Gold Glove department.

And in my opinion, the MVP award in both leagues is a joke this year. NONE of the nominees got their teams to the post season and the entire NL ballot played on teams with losing records...


----------



## DannyW

biggdogg said:


> Braves got hosed in the nominations overall though. Riley didn't get a nomination for MVP or Gold Glove, Snit got snubbed in the Manager of the Year and Dansby was also snubbed in the Gold Glove department.
> 
> And in my opinion, the MVP award in both leagues is a joke this year. NONE of the nominees got their teams to the post season and the entire NL ballot played on teams with losing records...



And AA didn't even make the top 3 for EOY, despite the July additions that brought his team a WS.


----------



## Duff

That’s bull


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> That’s bull



The three NL finalists have a lot in common...they all have big egos and they all are notorious bat flippers. Plus their teams averaged being 19.5 games behind 1st place.

Coincidence?

Baseball's a-changing...


----------



## Duff

Dansby and Riley should have been nominated/received votes. Snit and AA should have won hands down. I don’t see how those are even a question. Ridiculous 

And I agree, it’s changing. It going to change me away just like NASCAR, NFL and NBA did


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Awards keep pouring in for the World Series Braves Champions . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/silver-slugger-award-winners-2021

'21 Silver Slugger Award winners announced

November 11th, 2021


----------



## elfiii

biggdogg said:


> Braves got hosed in the nominations overall though. Riley didn't get a nomination for MVP or Gold Glove, Snit got snubbed in the Manager of the Year and Dansby was also snubbed in the Gold Glove department.
> 
> And in my opinion, the MVP award in both leagues is a joke this year. NONE of the nominees got their teams to the post season and the entire NL ballot played on teams with losing records...



It should have been a walk off win for Snit and AA both.


----------



## DannyW

elfiii said:


> It should have been a walk off win for Snit and AA both.



In my biased view, I agree with you.

In my objective view, I get it...the Giants manager took a team that was projected preseason to place 3rd in their division to the most wins in all of baseball. And the Cardinals manager took his team from the brink of elimination to a 17 game or whatever late season win streak to a post season berth. 

Ditto for the Giants GM for the reason listed above. And you have to admire the Rays GM for his work over the past few years...who has gotten more results for less money?

What I totally do not get is that Snitker and AA did not even make the list of top three candidates for either the MOY or EOY award. How does that even happen???


----------



## biggdogg

DannyW said:


> In my biased view, I agree with you.
> 
> In my objective view, I get it...the Giants manager took a team that was projected preseason to place 3rd in their division to the most wins in all of baseball. And the Cardinals manager took his team from the brink of elimination to a 17 game or whatever late season win streak to a post season berth.
> 
> Ditto for the Giants GM for the reason listed above. And you have to admire the Rays GM for his work over the past few years...who has gotten more results for less money?
> 
> What I totally do not get is that Snitker and AA did not even make the list of top three candidates for either the MOY or EOY award. How does that even happen???



I completely agree that Kapler (Giants) and Shildt (Cards... or unemployed...) both earned nominations. How Councel got the nod over Snit is beyond me.


----------



## Coenen

I agree that some of the guys didn't get the individual recognition they were due; good thing MLB gave 'em that consolation trophy back on Nov 2nd.

I bet every guy on these cockamamie lists would trade the award for just a chance to do what the Braves did.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Braves have more seasoned experienced help at the catcher position.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/manny-pina-signs-with-braves

Braves sign catcher Piña to 2-year deal

November 15th, 2021

















EDIT Update:


More awards in minor leagues announced & Braves re-tweets:


Gwinnett Stripers
@GoStripers

7:03 PM · Nov 12, 2021

Congratulations to Gwinnett outfielder Cristian Pache for winning a Minor League Gold Glove this season!


Rome Braves
@TheRomeBraves

7:02 PM · Nov 12, 2021

Give it up for @MoneyyyMikeee for winning a @RawlingsSports Gold Glove Award!

Michael Harris II and Atlanta Braves


----------



## biggdogg

If I had to guess, Langeliers will be the catcher at AAA and Contreras will be dangled as trade bait after this deal.


----------



## Coenen

biggdogg said:


> If I had to guess, Langeliers will be the catcher at AAA and Contreras will be dangled as trade bait after this deal.


I was surprised to see this move. I didn't see much to suggest that Contreras / Langoliers wasn't the combo of the future behind the plate. Then again, the Braves also ran through a half dozen catchers last season. It's a good place to have depth.


----------



## biggdogg

Langeliers seems to have more upside, but needs another season in AAA. Although both are legitimate 120-130 game/year catchers. Obviously there isn't room for two full time catchers that are both around the same age. I was definitely surprised by the move though.


----------



## treemanjohn

Coenen said:


> I was surprised to see this move. I didn't see much to suggest that Contreras / Langoliers wasn't the combo of the future behind the plate. Then again, the Braves also ran through a half dozen catchers last season. It's a good place to have depth.


Pina getting signed just about guarantees the Langoliers will not touch MLB grass at least for another year. Possibly more

Contreras WAS and excellent defensive catcher until the Braves screwed with him. He's still a good bat. Someone will appreciate him


----------



## biggdogg

treemanjohn said:


> Pina getting signed just about guarantees the Langoliers will not touch MLB grass at least for another year. Possibly more
> 
> Contreras WAS and excellent defensive catcher until the Braves screwed with him. He's still a good bat. Someone will appreciate him



His defensive issues are from his newly develpoed bad habit of catching from one knee. Something that has become quite common in the majors for some dumb reason making passed balls somewhat of a plague. That is not a Braves issue...


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> His defensive issues are from his newly develpoed bad habit of catching from one knee. Something that has become quite common in the majors for some dumb reason making passed balls somewhat of a plague. That is not a Braves issue...


No that was what he was taught. It is a braves issue.. The metrics in baseball say that you get more called stikes in a one knee stance. You sacrifice defense


----------



## Coenen

treemanjohn said:


> No that was what he was taught. It is a braves issue.. The metrics in baseball say that you get more called stikes in a one knee stance. You sacrifice defense


Analytics. It's better to steal a strike than to throw a guy out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves had some MVP players but no winners, unfortunately, as Riley was 7th, Freddie was 9th, & Albies was 13th. 



https://www.mlb.com/news/2021-mvp-award-voting-results 

Here are the MVP Award vote totals

November 18th, 2021

NATIONAL LEAGUE RESULTS 



> Bryce Harper, PHI: 17 (first-place votes), 9 (second), 2 (third), 1 (fourth), 1 (fifth) -- 348 points
> Juan Soto, WSH: 6 (first), 11 (second), 7 (third), 2 (fourth), 2 (fifth), 1 (sixth), 1 (seventh) -- 274 points
> Fernando Tatis Jr., SD: 2 (first), 5 (second), 15 (third), 5 (fourth), 1 (fifth), 2 (sixth) -- 244 points





> Brandon Crawford, SF: 4 (first), 2 (second), 1 (third), 7 (fourth), 8 (fifth), 4 (sixth), 3 (seventh), 1 (ninth) -- 213 points
> Trea Turner, WSH/LAD: 1 (first), 3 (second), 3 (third), 10 (fourth), 3 (fifth), 4 (sixth), 2 (seventh), 1 (eighth), 1 (10th) -- 185 points
> Paul Goldschmidt, STL: 1 (third), 3 (fourth), 5 (fifth), 5 (sixth), 7 (seventh), 4 (eighth), 2 (ninth) -- 128 points





> Austin Riley, ATL: 1 (fourth), 4 (fifth), 6 (sixth), 6 (seventh), 7 (eighth), 2 (ninth), 1 (10th) -- 111 points
> Tyler O'Neill, STL: 1 (third), 2 (fifth), 3 (sixth), 2 (seventh), 5 (eighth), 2 (ninth) -- 62 points
> Freddie Freeman, ATL: 1 (fifth), 2 (sixth), 2 (seventh), 5 (eighth), 1 (ninth), 2 (10th) -- 43 points





> Max Muncy, LAD: 1 (sixth), 3 (seventh), 1 (eighth), 6 (ninth), 6 (10th) -- 38 points
> Bryan Reynolds, PIT: 3 (seventh), 2 (eighth), 6 (ninth), 3 (10th) -- 33 points
> Nick Castellanos, CIN: 1 (fourth), 1 (sixth), 5 (ninth), 2 (10th) -- 24 points
> Ozzie Albies, ATL: 1 (fifth), 1 (sixth), 1 (10th) -- 12 points




AMERICAN LEAGUE RESULTS



> Shohei Ohtani, LAA: 30 (first-place votes) -- 420 points
> Vladimir Guerrero Jr., TOR: 29 (second), 1 (third) -- 269 points
> Marcus Semien, TOR: 24 (third), 4 (fourth), 2 (fifth) -- 232 points


----------



## biggdogg

That's fine. Harper can have his participation trophy. Riley, Freeman and Albies will just have to settle for a ring...


----------



## DannyW

Chicks love the long ball and Harper hits a lot of them. But defensively he sucks. This season he was -6 in Defensive Runs Saved. That made him 29th for right fielders in DRS.

No one cares about defense anymore. And that's a shame.

Predict that Harper will become the highest paid DH in MLB when it comes to the NL.


----------



## Duff

Dang, that’s surprising. I don’t follow Harper, but I’ve seen him make some pretty decent plays out there.


----------



## biggdogg

Duff said:


> Dang, that’s surprising. I don’t follow Harper, but I’ve seen him make some pretty decent plays out there.



He makes a bunch of careless, bonehead plays too...

But apparently MVP means going 0-11 with 5 K's in THE most important series of the season for your team.


----------



## DannyW

Duff said:


> Dang, that’s surprising. I don’t follow Harper, but I’ve seen him make some pretty decent plays out there.



According to the Fielding Bible, there were 1,501 players who played in MLB this season. Harper was ranked 1,434 out of 1,501 in DRS.

Taking it further, there 68 players who played 1,150 innings or more (Harper played 1,174 innings). Of those players Harper ranked 61st out of 68 in DRS.

To be fair, DRS is only one of many metrics to measure defensive performance. But is kind of a bottom line metric, it tells the tale of how many runs you saved your team by your defensive play (+), or how many runs you cost your team (-).

Lastly, read the stories out there today on Harper winning the MVP. I read 3 or 4 of them and despite playing 1,174 innings in the field vs having only 488 at-bats, not one of the stories I read even mentioned ANYTHING about his defense. It was all about his hitting. Nuff said.


----------



## Whitefeather

Travesty


----------



## Coenen

Top 3 guys barely even sniffed the postseason. It's an individual award, certainly, but how valuable could they have been?

Ohtani did stuff that no one had done in anyone's lifetime.


----------



## elfiii

DannyW said:


> No one cares about defense anymore. And that's a shame.



IMO you can thank DH for that. It takes away half the game. It’s all about who can hit the most dingers and score the most runs now.


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> IMO you can thank DH for that. It takes away half the game. It’s all about who can hit the most dingers and score the most runs now.


Isn't that how it's always been? Scoring the most runs is the point!

On the subject of catchers and the 1-knee stance...
"How Tyler Flowers changed my mind about Framing | Baseball Catching Tips - Pro Baseball Insider" http://probaseballinsider.com/how-t...about-framing-pro-tips-for-baseball-catchers/


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> Isn't that how it's always been? Scoring the most runs is the point!



Sure but the DH takes the pitcher’s bat out of the game completely along with the defense and offense strategies that surround that position. American League baseball is boring to me. When was the last time any AL team did a double switch in a late inning with the game on the line?


----------



## Coenen

I'd counter with a point about "When was the last time a pitcher was also a competent hitter," but that literally just happened. Ironically, in the AL. ?


----------



## elfiii

Coenen said:


> I'd counter with a point about "When was the last time a pitcher was also a competent hitter," but that literally just happened. Ironically, in the AL. ?



“Beginner’s luck” ???


----------



## Coenen

elfiii said:


> “Beginner’s luck” ???


The guy is an animal! If you're asking if I'd like to see more "two-way" players in MLB the answer is definitely, YES!


----------



## biggdogg

Coenen said:


> I'd counter with a point about "When was the last time a pitcher was also a competent hitter," but that literally just happened. Ironically, in the AL. ?



Some kid named Max Fried hit .348, was used as a pinch hitter a few times, including a walk-off hit and won the Silver Slugger... ?


----------



## treemanjohn

biggdogg said:


> Some kid named Max Fried hit .348, was used as a pinch hitter a few times, including a walk-off hit and won the Silver Slugger... ?


Zack Greinke is quite a hitter. At the major league level all  players are capable of doing well at the plate if they get the reps


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Always good to see more awards for Braves & their players . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/austin-riley-among-4-braves-on-2021-all-mlb-team

Riley headlines Braves' 4 on All-MLB Team

November 23rd, 2021


> Austin Riley headlined the list of Braves elected to the All-MLB team. The young slugger was Atlanta's only First Team selection.





> Riley was recognized as the First-Team third baseman when the All-MLB Team was announced on MLB Network on Tuesday. Braves players elected to the Second Team included first baseman Freddie Freeman, second baseman Ozzie Albies and left-hander Max Fried.













https://www.mlb.com/news/2021-all-mlb-team

The '21 All-MLB Team is here. And it's stacked

November 23rd, 2021


> Presenting the 2021 All-MLB Team …





> FIRST TEAM
> 
> 3B: Austin Riley, Braves





> SECOND TEAM:
> 
> 1B: Freddie Freeman, Braves*
> 2B: Ozzie Albies, Braves
> SP: Max Fried, Braves


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like Christmas came early for the Braves this year, along with lots of awards. Merry Christmas!








*2021 Braves World Series Trophy Christmas Fireplace*

Dec 16, 2021

Atlanta Braves


> Cozy up by the fireplace with the World Series trophy and your friends and family!





Twitter: 

Atlanta Braves
@Braves

7:14 PM · Dec 8, 2021

Last night, the #Braves were named the Team of the Year at the #SIAwards!

Manager Brian Snitker was on hand to accept the award ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Snit and AA are awesome. Heard a Snit interview a few weeks ago where he hinted he wasn’t long for the managers job, that he wanted to live a little and travel with his family. Got the impression that was 3-5 yrs max.


----------

